# Baby On Board - Due August/September 2014



## I Love Lucy

*Ladies With Babies*
AniMo2202 - Baby #1 Due September 13, 2014
anniemay22 - Baby #1 Due August 19, 2014
bananabump - Baby #2 Due August 31, 2014 :pink:
BaybeeMama - Baby #2 Due September 4, 2014
Belle2528 - Baby #1 Due September 3, 2014
Brittany (I Love Lucy) - Baby #2 Due August 28, 2014 :pink:
Buttercup84 - Baby #2 Due September 12, 2014
Buzybee05 - Baby #2 Due September 6, 2014
DenyseGiguere - Baby #2 Due August 2, 2014 :pink:
Dinah93 - Baby #2 Due September 3, 2014 :blue:
dream.angel - Baby #1 Due September 18, 2014
Est.Sweden - Baby #1 Due September 16, 2014
Heather0209 - Baby #3 Due August 17, 2014
jacky b - Baby #2 Due August 27, 2014 :yellow:
Jett55 - Baby #1 Due August 29, 2014 :blue:
JJsmom - Baby #3 Due August 29, 2014 :pink:
Kristle - Baby #2 Due September 12, 2014
Loopylou2 - 10 DPO with Baby #1
loveandterror - Baby #1 Due September 22, 2014 :pink:
Lucia22 - Baby #1 Due September 1-4, 2014
MissyBee - Baby #1 Due September 3, 2014
MomWife - Baby #2 Due August 24, 2014 :blue:
MrsBB1323 - Baby #1 Due August 26, 2014
mrscmom25 - Baby #4 Due September 15, 2014
Mummy to be x - Baby #2 due September 30, 2014
navywag - Baby #2 Due August 4, 2014 :blue:
nlk - Baby #1 Due September 3, 2014
OnErth&InHvn - Baby #4 Due August 25, 2014
Phoebe (Dwee) - Baby #1 Due September 4, 2014
Rachael (babydust818) - Baby #1 Due September 12, 2014 :blue:
Sarah (MalcomsMiss) - Baby #2 Due September 9, 2014 :yellow:
Stephanie (KitteyKat2010) - Baby #2 Due August 28, 2014 :pink:
Taryn (mixedbeautyx) - Baby #2 Due September 5, 2014
Toni (modified) - Baby #1 Due August 21, 2014 :pink:
tropicsgirl - Baby #1 Due September 6, 2014 :pink:
Woodie - Baby #1 Due September 2014

*Gone But Not Forgotten*
SCgirl - January 6, 2014 :angel:

*Welcome Babies!!*
Dinah93 - Benjamin Alan Gerard Born June 14, 2014 at 2:20 PM; 2 lbs, 3 ozs
DenyseGiguere - Gracie Born July 25, 2014 at 9:46 AM; 7 lbs, 15 ozs
modified - Pixie Maggie Lua White Born at 17:58 on August 7, 2014 at 17:58; 4 lbs, 4 ozs
Jett55 - Elisha Abner Born August 8th, 2014 at 8:05 PM; 4 lbs, 11 ozs
I Love Lucy - Emily Michelle Born August 21, 2014 at 4:20 PM; 6 lbs, 10 ozs
jacky b - Raphael Hallam Born August 22, 2014; 7.5 lbs​
I created a group in 2012 when I found out I was pregnant with DS and met quite a few lovely ladies that I still keep in touch with. I'm hoping to meet some more buddies now that I'm expecting baby #2. Anyone who is due in August or September 2014 is welcome to join. 

Some info about me, my name is Brittany and I'm 24 years old. DH and I just celebrated our 1 year wedding anniversary in November this year. We have one son who was born April 5, 2013 at 12:17 AM. I've been breastfeeding since birth and I plan to continue doing so until he's at least a year. 

Due to breastfeeding, my cycles are not regular but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the 11th and given the appearance of my pregnancy tests that seems about accurate for how far along I think I am (13 DPO today). But I guess I'll find out for sure when I go to the doctor.

Anyways, looking forward to going on this journey with some other ladies.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I probably should have waited until after the holidays to post this buddy thread considering how hectic the holidays can be.


----------



## SCgirl

I just got a + on FRER today after a CP last month. I'm completely paranoid now... still getting - on CBD, but it's only 10dpo and AF isn't due for at least 5 more days! I'm hoping this one sticks... (It's making me nervous b/c I never saw a + on digitals with my chemical- my positives on FRER kept getting lighter after my first!)

According to my LMP, my due date would be 8/25/14, but according to temp-based O date, it would be 9/8/14- so somewhere in that time frame!


----------



## I Love Lucy

FX'ed for you that this one sticks! I have heard that CBD is a lot less sensitive then other tests so most likely you won't be able to get a positive on that until AF is due so I would personally just keep testing on the FRER tests and save the CBD.

Any idea when you will set up a doctors appointment?


----------



## SCgirl

I actually had one today that was scheduled 6 weeks ago to discuss fertility treatments. With 30 seconds left on their urine test, it was still neg, but at the very end it was very faintly positive- so the doc took a blood test to check hcg levels and progesterone, and is doing the same on Monday... prob won't get today's results until Monday. I hate waiting, not knowing, and fearing the worst!


----------



## SCgirl

Well, already heard back- progesterone is normal, but hcg is low- 10.5 @ 11dpo... that didn't help at all!


----------



## Loopylou2

Hi

Just got my v v faint BFP today, 10 DPO and so faint not sure I completely believe it yet. This is 1st baby, had a 5 and 12 week MC over the summer so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jacky b

Hi ladies, 
I got my bfp a couple of days before Christmas. I'm due 27th Aug. Bit over 5 weeks now. Due to previous issues I have already seen my doc and had my bloods and booked in my early scan (which I pushed back a week so that its not on hubby's birthday in case its bad news, been there done that one). Trying to be positive and excited and ignore all I know and have had happen in the past. Attempting to enjoy this one without worry :)
Hoping for sticky beans for all x


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Hi ladies :flower:

I got a BFP this morning, at 12dpo :happydance: AF is due in 2 days to fingers crossed she stays away! 

I'm Sarah, 24, and this will be baby #2 :cloud9: I have a daughter who has recently turned one, and it truly feels like only yesterday that I was just falling pregnant with her :haha:

We are half way through planning our wedding, which is in April, and if all goes to plan, I'll be 20 weeks by then! Hoping to keep this pregnancy a complete surprise from everyone, and announcing it then :cloud9: Hopefully I'll stay tiny until after 20 weeks, I did last time :thumbup: 

x


----------



## I Love Lucy

SCgirl, I have my FX'ed that your HCG levels increase. Will you be going back in for more blood tests soon? 

loopylou2, I got my BFP with this pregnancy at approx 10 dpo, I was not expecting it at all. FX'ed that this is your sticky bean.

jacky, I have my FX'ed that this is your sticky bean!

Sarah, I was 19 weeks pregnant with DS when DH and I got married. We had intended to get married earlier but MS was horrible so it was delayed. I had a small bump at the time. I have heard that you show sooner with your second but I'm sure if you do have a bump you will still look lovely in your wedding dress.

AFM, I'm still testing like a crazy woman. Today I didn't think my test was as dark as it should be. I did this last time I was pg with DS and had myself all freaked out about a MC. I'm trying to just relax this time and remind myself there is a lot of reasons it may not be as dark as I was expecting (like I was drinking a lot of water all through the night). Anyone else still testing?

I'm going to add all you ladies to the first post, I'll update it with due dates and such when y'all let me know. :)


----------



## SCgirl

I'm getting hcg checked again on Monday- but panicking in the meantime. Got another "not pregnant" on CBD this morning with fmu... 
(Yesterday evening's FRER was darker than previous 24 hours, but still a bit faint... might go buy more in a bit to see if things look any better)

Hard to believe it's only been ~48 hours since my bfp... totally expecting another chemical now, but praying for a miracle!


----------



## SCgirl

Also- on the hopeful side of things, I'm hoping my est. O date was right, which still makes this very early (hence low hcg)- which would make my due date around Sept 8!'

And to share a bit more about myself, DH and I are both 26 and trying for our first child (started with a cat, added a dog, then decided it was time for a baby!). We've been trying since January, but depo Oct '12 messed me up horribly. Had a chemical pregnancy just before thanksgiving that was absolutely heart breaking, which is why I'm not too optimistic right now. Self-preservation perhaps!


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies! Congrats on your BFP! I am 3DPO and waiting to test in 10 days. Hope to join you with due date in September;)


----------



## SCgirl

Good luck ibeach! How long have you been ttc?

Sorry to overload y'all, but I finally have hope (thanks to most recent frer and my first ever positive digital!) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm seeing really good progression on your tests, SC! And hooray for a positive on a digital. I know it can take a little while to get a positive on those since they can be less sensitive. FX'ed for you!

:dust: to you iBeach, hopefully I'll be able to add you to the baby list soon.


----------



## jacky b

Scgirl - dig only pic up > 25 units while others >10 units. This suggests you levels have doubled. Fingers crossed for Monday. It could have just been a bit later implantation. Fingers crossed.

I'm 30. This is no 2 for me and my dd is almost 1. I had a pmp before dd which took 18 months to get pregnant with but got my rainbow finally. Had a number of mc including one my last cycle before this one but have a good feeling about this one as much closer feeling to dd (all mc I was so sick from implantation).

Positive vibes everyone's way xx


----------



## jacky b

Loopylou, fingers crossed! I tested like mad for a week to make sure it got darker. 

Sarah, hope you dont show early so you can make the announcement at your wedding! I'm hoping I'm similar to no 1 as I'm back at work in the new year and don't want them to know for a while. I think I was 26 weeks with dd but didn't get big at all. My luck ill be huge this time :)


----------



## jacky b

And Brittany, thanks for starting this. Its nice to talk to others due at the same time :)


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hey ladies,
I was wondering if I could join the club. I got a bfp on the 19th. I am currently 5 weeks and 4 days along with an edd August 26, 2014. A little bit of info. I am 23 years old and I had a miscarriage in August at 5 weeks and a day so I hoping that this one sticks. I could use a buddy to talk to about all this. My first appointment isn't until January 13th.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cautiously joining. I have BFP on Walmart Cheapies and Answer. Hoping they get darker! EDD end of Aug/Begin of Sep. 

Ive learned Im NOT calling the DR until they get dark enough to not need squinting glasses/special light/a second person. Also TTC for 5yrs and a miscarriage make you crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBB1323

Anyone have any darker lines....


----------



## SCgirl

I'm trying to stop testing all the time now that I got the slightly darker line and + digital that I posted earlier. In my head I know that nothing I do between now and Monday will change my numbers....

I've been a whole 8.5 hours- but I'll almost definitely test again tomorrow to see if it's staying around that darkness. :dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well stupid Digi says BFN. 

So what did i do? I peed on all the rest of the tests I have to see what they say. :wacko:


----------



## SCgirl

Clear Blue digi was still giving me neg this morning... no more of those around here and don't think i want to see that "not pregnant" again (why I went back to FR)- were the ones you just used all digital?


----------



## SCgirl

also- when did you get your first bfp?


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

SC girl, your 12dpo test looks exactly like my 12dpo test too :thumbup: and I did mine around the same time! Fingers crossed its a sticky one :hugs:

I'm starting to feel a lot more pregnant today. I keep getting those horrid hot flushes, and am starting to get a little nauseous already :dohh: I swear morning sickness should be banned!

x


----------



## SCgirl

I just have bad cramps (and a bad cold- had one with my last bfp). I have very bad cramps during my period as it is, but they usually don't start until the 2nd day of af. thankfully, there's no blood, and the bfps are getting darker!


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Yep, cramps here too. With all my pregnancies, I've had cramping from 1dpo, rather then just before AF (like the day of pretty much) so it's a good sign!


----------



## MrsBB1323

I had brown spotting today. I dont know what that means. Everything im reading is saying its old blood amd dont worry about it. Has anyone had that?


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

MrsBB1323 said:


> I had brown spotting today. I dont know what that means. Everything im reading is saying its old blood amd dont worry about it. Has anyone had that?

No advice, but I've heard if you're going to see blood, brown is what you want, rather then red. Fingers crossed, it could be implantation, being so early? :hugs:


----------



## anniemay22

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in, I got my first bfp yesterday EDD of 30th aug! After 14 months ttc.
Still shocked and not really sunk in yet. Will be nice to talk to people due around the same time :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've always heard that it's hard to get a positive on a digi if you're testing early. Best to wait until AF is late before trying to test with one of those.

I never had any bleeding with my last pregnancy except for right at the end and so far no bleeding with this pregnancy. I've heard you can bleed some in the beginning though, leftover blood from implantation. I think as long as it's not red and accompanied by strong cramping it's okay. 

I attached a picture of my tests from approx 13, 15, and 17 dpo. I think the 17 dpo one looks darker than the 15 dpo one but I swear it looks exactly the same once it's dried. I'm going to wait a few days before I POAS again because I'm starting to stress a bit about the line.

Symptoms for me are just AF like cramping which is all I had with DS at this point. Nipples are slightly sore, more so when nursing. Thankfully it's not constant like what it was when I was pg with DS at the beginning.

When is everyone going to see the OB/GYN or midwife for the first time? It will be exciting to get to add some official due dates rather than EDD to the list.
 



Attached Files:







17 DPO.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Annie! I added your info to the first post. :)


----------



## SCgirl

In the days before I found out that I was pregnant, I was still eating normally (possibly more because it was christmas) but lost ~4 pounds. I lost another pound in the day following. Now (for once in my life) I have absolutely no appetite, and have to force myself to eat more than a few bites of a meal!

Anyone else lose weight at the start of pregnancies?

I lost 3lbs quickly when I had my chemical, but it came right back.

(I'm not super overweight, but I have a bit of softness around my stomach/hips i'd be ok without- but don't worry, i know now's definitely not the time to be worried about getting rid of it!)


----------



## anniemay22

When will you ladies see your gp/midwife for the first time?


----------



## SCgirl

hopefully i'll learn more tomorrow as far as future visits (meeting with ob/gyn again for 2nd quant hcg... fx going up normally!)- they wouldn't have even seen me until i'm 8-10 weeks if friday's appointment hadn't been scheduled 6 weeks before to discuss fertility meds!

so that would be what- first visit/scan sometime between jan 27 and feb 14? seems so far away!


----------



## anniemay22

Well I hope all goes well! 
Tell me about it was going to ring my docs 2mrw ut a friends has said not to do that untill im 8 weeks. Thays another 3 weeks yet!


----------



## SCgirl

problem here is, unless you're having an emergency, the earliest you can get an appointment is several weeks off!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi! I'd love to join. We weren't TTC as we already have a 16 month old son. However, I got a surprise BFP this morning and I'm shocked, nervous but also exciting to be expecting again. My name is Taryn. I'm 23 and my edd is 09/05.


----------



## anniemay22

Welcome mixedbeautyx :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

SC, I've noticed a little bit of weight loss since the last time I had weighed myself. I haven't had a much of an appetite but I'm essentially supporting 3 people with me still breastfeeding so I know I really need to be keeping my fluid intake up and making sure I'm getting plenty of calories. I know it's not uncommon to lose in the first trimester though, especially with MS. 

Annie, my OB didn't see me until 8 weeks with DS so I imagine it will be the same this time. I'm planning on calling and setting up an appointment this week. I'm excited but nervous. It will be nice to know exactly when I'm due but I'm dreading the internal ultrasound. With the vaginal dryness I'm dealing with due to breastfeeding I just know it's going to be ridiculously painful. I'm actually really surprised DH and I managed to get pg at this point when I think about it since it takes so much foreplay and lube to even be able to DTD without pain. Sorry about that TMI. 

Welcome Taryn! I added you to the first post. Congratulations on your surprise BFP! Were you planning to have a second at some point or did you think you were done?


----------



## jacky b

Wow, there are lots due at the same time now. Bit exciting! Congratulations all!

Got my blood results back today (slower due to holidays) - hcg was 333 which is good for where I think I was last Tuesday and very similar to my dd for same dpo. My other levels were good except one (that I take meds for). Its not too bad it unless I get it down I have a high chance of loss. So doubling meds (same level as dd). Fingers crossed it drops. But already 5.5 weeks. Hopefully it keeps going quickly!


----------



## jacky b

Hope some of you get early doctor appointments xx


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

I'm thinking of not setting at appt up until around 8/9 weeks? At least then, if a scan is done in his office, I will see a decent amount of what's going on in there! When pregnant with my DD, I had an appt at 6 weeks, and the scan didn't show the fetal pole, so had to wait another 2 weeks :dohh: was so stressful, and I want to avoid that this time.

LOL, I'm surprised we conceived too! A 12 month old can be great contraception. DD is such a handful sometimes, that A) there's noway I can even be bothered DTD, and B) I question if I could even cope with a toddler AND newborn at the same time :dohh: I guess I'll be figuring that out in the next 8 months!

Could you request an abdo scan? I've always had them, even for scans at 6 weeks.


----------



## Dinah93

Can I join you. Got a suprise BFP a few days ago, really weren't trying as DD came 12 weeks early and we were waiting on if I needed surgery to correct a kidney issue before potentially trying again. Also currently at risk of redundancy, so really the most inconvenient time! I think we're due the 3rd September, although I keep getting different dates.


----------



## SCgirl

Quant hcg test in 5 hours... Praying progressing BFP's mean my hcg is much higher than 10 now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## I Love Lucy

Jacky, good news on your blood results! 

MalcomsMiss, I'll definitely ask if they can do an external exam instead but I'm not sure if I'll get one. 

SC, FX'ed for you. Hopefully you get good news! Let us know when you can.

Welcome Dinah! I added you to the first post!

AFM, I called the OB and set up my first appointment. I'll be going Jan 21 at 5 PM. I'm attaching a picture of my latest pg test at approx 19 dpo. 

Have you ladies thought about how/when you're going to announce your pregnancies to family and friends?
 



Attached Files:







19 dpo.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SCgirl

Wow- that's an awesome looking strip. Mine are still very faded.

As far as telling people, our parents know (and one close friend). If today's results are good, we'll tell siblings. We plan to wait untill at least 8 weeks to make it public (sooo hard to do)- yes that's early, but if something happens i'm one of those people that can openly talk about miscarriage and was greatly helped by the support prople showed!

That being said, going to a NYE party with a bunch of old friends, where I will literally be the only person not drinking. Very unusual for me. So that could be a giveaway!


----------



## anniemay22

SC test are looking very promising!!! :)
Got my first midwife appointment today, 23rd January, seems ages away! :(
Ive already told my parents and sister and my closest friend, its so hard keeping it quiet when your soo excited!!!


----------



## jacky b

Scgirl, tests look very promising. Good luck for your tests!

Great strip Brittany! Its a great feeling when it gets that darker :)

Good luck today Anniemay!

We won't tell for a long time. I was over 20 weeks with dd. That's my aim again but my cloest friend and mum knows and they has been helping me with my dd so I can rest. So so tired.


----------



## AniMo2202

I would like to join as well!I'm 6 weeks according to my LMP,and my EDD is August 24.I think I might actually have O'd later,so my date may go closer to September.

I went to the doctor on Friday,had blood drawn,but I'm going to wait until after 8 weeks to get a scan.The doctor said he would recommend that as well,since you can't see all that much at the moment.

I've been very crampy,but I think it has to do with constipation and windiness,lol,and then my bbs are also very sore.But nothing else.I am so paranoid,I'm just expecting the worst,all the time :(


----------



## SCgirl

Turns out my hcg on Friday was actually 11 (a whole .5 diff!).... Today it is 99! Feeling so much better. Dr. wants to repeat test in a week.


----------



## Dinah93

Already told my parents and brother, dad was excited for us but mum was devastated. She just worries something is going to happen to me and leave my daughter without a mum after the mess of a pregnancy last time nearly cost me my liver. To be fair last time we were so excited and this time it's taking us a few days to come round to the idea. Trying not to tell hubbys parents for as long as possible (should be easy enough, they live in another country) as they'll hit the roof that we managed to fall pregnant when I'm at risk of redundancy. Will have to start telling at around 10-12 weeks though as I was showing then last time as I'm fairly slim, and I imagine it might be even earlier this being baby2. Trying not to worry about health and money though and get excited about another gorgeous newbie to hug.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome AniMo! I added you to the first post.

SC, excellent news about your HCG levels. If everything still looks good after your next appointment will they stop testing your levels? 

Dinah, I hope this pregnancy goes much smoother for you. 

AFM, DH and I aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks. Honestly after the experience I had with DS, I would probably keep it to myself until the baby was born if I could. With DS we told our parents as soon as we had a positive test and then asked them not to say anything because we weren't sure how my cycles would be since we fell pg right after stopping BCP. My MIL blabbed right away to my SIL and then gave me such a crap reason for doing it. Apparently since she blabbed about SIL's pregnancies it gave her some sort of right to blab about mine. Then due to a miscommunication with my mom she pretty much told everybody she knew including my cousin who was LTTTC. I had planned to tell her myself as I felt like she had a right to be told personally given my pregnancy was something that would be exciting but also upsetting given her own fertility struggles. The way she found out was just so insensitive. That happened at 8 weeks so then I stressed another 4 weeks that someone would say something publically. I refuse to have a repeat of any of that. Especially if I end up with horrible MS like I did with DS.


----------



## AniMo2202

I always thought I would wait to tell anyone,but hubby and I decided after we got our BFP,that no matter the outcome,we want our families and friends to know.


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

SC great progression! And yay for a fantastic number :happydance: I hope you're feeling a little bit more relieved now :hugs:

Brittany, that's crap, truly is NOTHING worse when family ruin the special moment :nope: We have had issues to, with our last 2 pregnancies, so this time our lips are sealed shut! 

We really REALLY want to keep it a secret from everybody we know, and announce it on our wedding day, I just don't know how well we can do it. If I have horrible symptoms, I don't know how well I could hide it, especially the MS :shrug: I think it will be a great way to announce though, if all goes to plan. I think with having a wedding to plan, and DD, I'll be busy enough to keep it a secret quite easily :thumbup:


----------



## Heather0209

Hi! I would like to join in if that's ok ;) I am 7 weeks 1 day due Aug 17. I saw the baby and heartbeat 1 week ago. This will be my 3rd child. I also have had 3 mc (latest at 17 weeks) so I know I'm not "safe", but DH and I are praying that we are meant to have this little one.


----------



## jacky b

Ooh so exciting, so many to share this with! Wish everyone healthy pregnancies with happy, healthy babies :)

Sc - great numbers - works out to be doubling about every 24 hrs :) great news.


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

jacky b said:


> Ooh so exciting, so many to share this with! Wish everyone healthy pregnancies with happy, healthy babies :)
> 
> Sc - great numbers - works out to be doubling about every 24 hrs :) great news.

Me too Jacky b! I hope we all get to stick around :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Heather, I added you to the first post. I'm glad to hear you got to hear the heartbeat at your appointment. My appointment is scheduled for when I'm 8 weeks based on my LMP but I'm pretty sure baby is a week off so would be around 7 weeks.

Has anyone started thinking about stuff they need to buy? Whether you'll find out the gender? Names?


----------



## anniemay22

Brittany, weve decided were definitely going to find oit of its pink or blue we will be buying! :) and ive already sort of started thinking about things we need to buy but I know its too soon so trying to hold the thoughts!


----------



## JJsmom

Hi ladies! I'm looking for due date buddies! I am not sure 100% when I O'ed but I think it was around the 11th or twelfth by how my tests look. I'm breastfeeding too so my cycles have been off. My first appt is Thursday to confirm!


----------



## JJsmom

Hi ladies! I'm looking for due date buddies! I am not sure 100% when I O'ed but I think it was around the 11th or twelfth by how my tests look. I'm breastfeeding too so my cycles have been off. My first appt is Thursday to confirm! By calculation my EDD should be around Aug 28 or a couple days after.

ETA, sorry for the double post, not sure why it posted twice


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, just got my bfp today at 11dpo and I'm due 12 September. I have a DD who just turned 2 and this was our fifth cycle ttc number 2, very excited but nervous too!


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Yay, a few more ladies :happydance: Hi!

We will probably stay team yellow for this baby too :thumbup: it was the best surprise last time, even if it did make the wait a little bit harder.

Names we love are Lottie Mae for a girl, and my 2 favourite boys names are Cash and Jude :cloud9: we had these names picked out before we fell pregnant. 

How are everyone symptoms coming along? I had bacon this morning and wanted to hurl afterwards, ugh! I think this pregnancy I'm going to really want fresh healthy foods, compared to last time, where I wanted greasy, unhealthy stuff. I am also still getting mild AF like cramps, lower backache and horrid headaches each night. Hopefully all signs of things coming along nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Hello there I got my bfp after 11 months ttc my edd is august 29th & have my first appt. Jan 17th :)


----------



## Dinah93

So far sore boobs and a touch of nausea but otherwise pretty symptom free. Early days yet though, last time I spent a good 6 weeks feeling incredibly sick and napping anywhere I could lay my head 5 times a day! I hear every pregnancy is different though so fingers crossed for less sickness this time. I'm eating a lot healthier now and exercising at least an hour a day so fingers crossed that helps.


----------



## Buttercup84

Not many symptoms here really as only 3+5, just impending AF style cramping (she's due today!) which isn't helping my paranoia AT ALL but my frer from this morning was noticeably darker than yesterday's so that makes me feel a bit better :flower: I didn't get many symptoms with my DD until 5 or 6 weeks though so still time yet!
As far as team yellow or finding out goes, i'm really not sure what we'll do yet. We found out with DD though.


----------



## jacky b

We are not sure if we will find out yet. Probably not. We didn't with dd but then I had this feeding it was a girl so will be interesting if I have a feeling this time. Did anyone else just know with their first (or second)?

Im 6 weeks now and starting to feel more average. So far have blocked sinuses (mid summer its so strange), mouth ulcers and light headed. I was so similar with dd, will be interesting if I get as bad ms as I'm due to return to work from maternity leave Tuesday. Perfect timing really as only wanted to go back 6 months :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Jacky and Sarah, I put the yellow stork next to your names but if you decide to find out the gender later I'll change it. I think it would be an amazing surprise to wait to find out until birth but I know I personally wouldn't be able to wait.

JJsmom, our babies might be very close in age. I think I ovulated on the 11th due to the cramping I had on that day. I guess I'll see what they say when I go to the doctor on the 21st. Will be exciting for us to get some official due dates. Also, I'm curious, how is breastfeeding going for you now that you're expecting? 

Sarah, no symptoms really for me except for AF like cramping and lower back pain. Also starting to notice some fatigue. Not sure if it's due to DS sleeping bad lately due to teething or if it's due to pregnancy. I have read that most likely you'll be more tired the second time around so who knows. 

Jacky, I was very surprised to learn DS was a boy. Every wives tale except the cravings one was telling me he was a girl so I just convinced myself that's what he was. Was shocked to see he was a boy. I'm really interested to see how this pregnancy goes and see if the symptoms are the same if I'm carrying another boy or if it'll be a completely different experience if I'm carrying a girl.

Anyways, Happy New Year ladies! This year we're having babies!


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy said:


> Jacky and Sarah, I put the yellow stork next to your names but if you decide to find out the gender later I'll change it. I think it would be an amazing surprise to wait to find out until birth but I know I personally wouldn't be able to wait.
> 
> JJsmom, our babies might be very close in age. I think I ovulated on the 11th due to the cramping I had on that day. I guess I'll see what they say when I go to the doctor on the 21st. Will be exciting for us to get some official due dates. Also, I'm curious, how is breastfeeding going for you now that you're expecting?
> 
> Sarah, no symptoms really for me except for AF like cramping and lower back pain. Also starting to notice some fatigue. Not sure if it's due to DS sleeping bad lately due to teething or if it's due to pregnancy. I have read that most likely you'll be more tired the second time around so who knows.
> 
> Jacky, I was very surprised to learn DS was a boy. Every wives tale except the cravings one was telling me he was a girl so I just convinced myself that's what he was. Was shocked to see he was a boy. I'm really interested to see how this pregnancy goes and see if the symptoms are the same if I'm carrying another boy or if it'll be a completely different experience if I'm carrying a girl.
> 
> Anyways, Happy New Year ladies! This year we're having babies!

As of right now breastfeeding is still going good! I pump every once in a while when my nipples are super sore from the pregnancy and when Coltyn clamps on hard. I still get about 3 or maybe 4 oz out ever 3ish hours. He has a cold right now so he's having a hard time latching on too at certain times every day when he's super stuffy. It will be nice to get official due dates! We might be due the same day!! We go tomorrow to the doc to confirm. Not sure what else they will do as it's a different office than what I started out with Coltyn. They moved so had to go to this other place. 

I've been slightly nauseous when I am hungry and lower backaches and sore breasts. Other than that I have a few cramps here and there. I don't know if I'll be able to wait and be team yellow. We have 2 boys and everyone in our family has 2 boys then a girl, so we are next and wondering if it'll be a girl.


----------



## jacky b

JJsmom, will definitely be interesting to see if you follow your family trend. A girl would be lovely :)

Brittany, unless I'm having twins my husband will not let us find out (only surprise in life left he thinks) so we will stay yellow :) the Chinese gender chart says boy so will have to see if its right in August! Secretly hoping girl because then I can convince hubby we should have 3, if its a boy he isn't keen for no 3.


----------



## Dinah93

We'll be finding out, we found out last time and it really helped me feel closer to the baby as I hated calling it 'it'. I had a very, very strong feeling it would be a boy last time, I refused to even discuss girl names..... she's sat on the floor in her pink pjs playing with her crayons and looking decidedly not-a-boy right now! 

Midwife just called to give me a booking in appointment this afternoon. They don't usually do it until 8 weeks, but because I need another early scan due to risk of ectopic I need to have some notes to take with me on Monday.


----------



## AniMo2202

My Chinese Gender chart also predicts boy,and I know my in-laws would love a grandson,since they have 2 granddaughters already.My mom has 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter,and though she doesn't mind either way,I would love another girl in the family.My mom said no,she's making up her future 7's rugby team,lol.

Hubby and I don't care either way.I would love to stay Team Yellow,but he is sooo excited,he wants to know as soon as possible what this little babe will be.


----------



## SCgirl

Is it normal to already have zero energy at only 4.5 weeks in? Goodness- I try to wake myself up by going on walks- i'm fine while walking, but as soon as i'm done, i'm ready to curl up on the couch again!
Also- are period-like cramps just something to get used to?

All of our parents and sibilings now know that we're expecting again. The crowd I was with NYE put the pieces together too (although it took them longer than I thought it would- guess cause they were consuming alcohol). Still keeping it on "dl" if possible.

I just can't get past a constant fear that something is going to go wrong again! Sigh.


----------



## AniMo2202

SCgirl,my hubby couldn't keep it in,so everyone in town now basically knows (small town,so news travels fast).I even had to tell my bosses today.It's my first day back at work,but I didn't want them hearing through the grapevine.

I had a long holiday.Think they're a bit shocked,I went on holiday normal,and came back pregnant,lol.(PS.I am the only woman amongst a bunch of men,so they're a bit awkward about 'lady stuff')


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJ, glad breastfeeding is still going well for you. I think I've really lucked out with not having any sore nipples but I am noticing that DS pretty much only wants to nurse off my left breast. I've always had more of a supply on the left side but it's not like no milk squirts out of the right one if I squeeze it but he just does not want to nurse on that side. It kind of makes me wonder if pregnancy is the reason he doesn't want to nurse that side. I can't remember exactly when he started this behavior.

Jacky, sounds like your DH is a bit like mine. If this baby is a girl he has no desire to have a third but if this one is a boy he is willing to try again for a girl. I would love a daughter but I wouldn't be opposed to having all boys either. Either way, I've told DH that #3 won't be coming anytime soon. I might be a little selfish but I've been sharing my body since 2012 when I got pregnant with DS and will be sharing it with this baby for another year after he or she is born due to breastfeeding (assuming everything works out). I just want a break. 

SC, fatigue is probably one of the earliest pg symptoms you'll experience. It effects some woman more than others though. I really wasn't all that tired when pregnant with DS but I know there are a lot of woman that pretty much sleep any opportunity they get. Also the AF like cramping is not something you need to get used to. It'll ease up after the first few weeks of pregnancy so just hang in there, you probably won't notice it anymore after the first month. Then you won't have it again until later, BH's felt exactly like AF like cramps to me. 

Chinese Gender Chart predicted a girl for me this time. It also predicted a girl for DS and obviously he's not a girl so I'm not putting much stock in it being anymore right this time then it was last time.


----------



## JJsmom

Went to my appt today, they said I'm too early to be seen but did a test to confirm pregnancy. So my next appt is Jan 16th at this time.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm surprised they would have you come in if they weren't really going to do anything. I know my OB won't even see me until I'm at least 8 weeks along.


----------



## Heather0209

Brittany- well I have 2 boys age 11 and 4 so we will def want to know if we are getting a girl this time. There would be a lot to buy! 
I just had my 2nd us on the 31st. Baby looks great but I have an sch (bleed between uterus and placenta). It's about 30% chance on mc according to my doctor. Wish me luck!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Does the bleed clear up on it's own or are you at a 30% risk of MC your entire pregnancy? I'm so clueless on a lot of the complications related to pregnancy.


----------



## jacky b

All the best Heather. Praying this is a strong, healthy sticky bean xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I've encountered my first breastfeeding while pregnant complication. DS is refusing to nurse off my right breast. I've always had a lower supply on that side and the let down wasn't as fast. When pumping I could get 2-3 ozs off the left in 10 minutes compared to 1-2 ozs off the right. Now with DS refusing to nurse the right side the difference is very noticeable to me. I'm lopsided! I highly doubt anyone but myself would notice it but it's making me self conscious. Going to try and pump the right side every hour or 2 for the next couple of days in hopes that it will bring my supply back up. If not I guess I'll just be nursing off one breast until DS is a year.


----------



## JJsmom

Heather0209 said:


> Brittany- well I have 2 boys age 11 and 4 so we will def want to know if we are getting a girl this time. There would be a lot to buy!
> I just had my 2nd us on the 31st. Baby looks great but I have an sch (bleed between uterus and placenta). It's about 30% chance on mc according to my doctor. Wish me luck!

Heather, wishing you and your sticky bean the best! I've seen in a previous forum of ladies having this and it disappearing as the baby grew bigger. Hope this is the case for you!!

I Love Lucy, I'd suggest to pump as well to help bring up your supply. Make sure to pump a few mins past when you stop getting milk out to make your body think it needs to produce more. I'm thankful Coltyn isn't like that right now. But I have noticed my milk doesn't have as much of the hind milk like before, it's more watery and Coltyn is spitting up after eating. He does seem a lot hungrier too but he has started eating a lot of baby food. He eats cereal in the morning with expressed breast milk, and then a fruit/veggie for lunch and another fruit/veggie for dinner. It depends but I always make sure I give him one fruit and one veggie per day to help with his constipation from starting solids.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I know some babies stop nursing entirely when you get pregnant because it can change the way the milk tastes. Thankfully I haven't had that issue since he nurses on the left with no problem. He's been showing preference to the left side for awhile. He just recently started refusing the right side all together. He's still having plenty of wet and dirty diapers though so that's helping me from stressing out too much about this. Hopefully the pumping will work. So far managed to get 3 pumping sessions in of around 10-15 minutes and have only managed to get .5 ozs. :( But I did get DS to nurse on that side for a little bit today. Maybe just comfort nursing rather than actually eating but I'll take it.


----------



## SCgirl

Ok, so I should have probably stopped POAS days ago (like after my first positive test- or the rising blood tests)... but I'm just so nervous I've kept doing it trying to comfort myself.

Of course, I did it at 18dpo, and it did more harm than good.

Took a FRER in the middle of the day, and it wasn't any darker than the test I took at 14 dpo (test line is still lighter than control line... at least it's not getting any lighter?). Also took a CBD, and it only said 1-2 weeks. So let myself get nervous. Again. :dohh:

Another blood test on Monday- so praying things are ok!


----------



## SCgirl

Side effect of pregnancy hormones- i started sobbing while watching the intro to a football tv show. (apparently i got really sad about the Clemson players' last game) DH thought I was laughing, and then couldn't stop laughing when he realized I was crying (which I was ok with, b/c i realized how completely ridiculous it is!)... he thinks it's a good sign. :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Try not to stress, SC. There are a lot of reasons the test may not have been as dark as you were expecting. For one, you tested with afternoon urine which probably wasn't concentrated like FMU would be and therefore could easily be the reason for the lighter test line. I like to remind myself that the pregnancy test doesn't determine how pregnant I am, it just tells me I'm pregnant. It's easier said then done though, I got myself all worked up with my pregnancy with DS over the darkness of the lines and I didn't learn my lesson as I found myself getting worked up over the darkness of the lines this time around too. Maybe put the tests away until Monday when you go to the doctor.

Also, the crying thing is one pregnancy symptom for me that DH thinks is hilarious. We were watching a show and I started crying and it really wasn't anything to cry about. Though I will say this symptom hasn't seemed to go away ever since I got pg with DS. I can cry pretty easily over things that I really don't know why I'm crying about.

Anyways, how is everyone doing? Loopey I know you were only 10 dpo when you first posted in here. Hoping everyone still has a sticky bean!


----------



## SCgirl

I took another test today with FMU... it wasn't any lighter, but it wasn't any darker. I've still been checking my cervix, and this morning noticed that it had gone from soft to firm- probably not a good sign. A few hours later, I started bleeding.

I think it might be over for me again. Going to try to see the doctor on Monday and pray that he can figure out why my body can't seem to keep a pregnancy...


----------



## SCgirl

Have any of y'all had early bleeding / spotting? it started out brick red for me this morning (only when wiping), so I used a pad but absolutely nothing got on it. Every time I wiped, there would be a bit of a dark color (it went from red to brown over the course of a few hours), and has been lightening up...

I don't want let myself hope only to be let down again- but... last pregnancy (that ended earlier than this one) ended with a gush of blood that didn't stop for days... I hate not knowing- sure, I'll probably know something by Monday, but this is exhausting!


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH SC, I really hope everything turns out okay and this is your sticky bean. I've never had experience with bleeding while pregnant. Well not anything noticeable anyways. I know when I went in for my first appointment with DS they said there was blood in my urine but I couldn't see anything. I think a lot of people spot though when they're pregnant. Maybe since this time things are different from what you experienced when you had your MC everything will be okay? FX'ed for you.

AFM, I tested today because I thought at this point the test line would be darker than the control line since the last 4 tests or so that I have taken have been the same color as the control line. This time the line wasn't even the same color as the control. I'm trying not to stress and remain optimistic since I don't have any signs of a MC but it's hard not to worry when you see a line that is lighter than the ones you had previously had.


----------



## Dinah93

I haven't had any bleeding in this pregnancy, but in my last one with my DD I did. Nothing that stained a pad or my underwear, but just a streak of red when I wiped. Hope its all okay tomorrow.


----------



## SCgirl

The light brown stopped last night. Mid-morning started bleeding brick-red again, but a bit heavier (quite a bit when wiping, but hardly any ended up on a pad). It already appears to be slowing though. The FRER i took this morning is the darkest yet- so confusing. Dont think the bleeding can be good though!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Have you tried calling your doctor?


----------



## SCgirl

the office is closed till tomorrow :(


----------



## SCgirl

I talked to the on-call nurse, and she didn't seem too concerned. recommended if the spotting continues to call the office when they open tomorrow and tell them she said i should be seen (which I plan on doing!)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well glad the nurse doesn't seem too concerned. Hopefully you can get in right away tomorrow. Keep us updated!


----------



## JJsmom

SC I hope everything turns out great and that this is your sticky bean! I will say on the August babies thread it seems that there are several that spotted then it would go away/come back, go to their docs and find out they are having twins. Any chance of that for you? There could also be a bleed between your cervix and the baby which could cause some spotting. Definitely call your doc first thing in the morning to be seen so you can find out what's going on!


----------



## modified

Hey :blush:

I _think_ I would belong in here... "think" because I never had a period after I had my implant removed so can only tentatively guess.. got "pregnant 3+ weeks" on 2 clearblue digitals in the very early hours in the morning on the 4th.

I know that protocol here is to phone the midwife directly and I've been going crazy all weekend, waiting to phone! Apparently you phone and they give you an appt for when you're 8-10 weeks pregnant.

How will they know when that is for me? I've worked out that I'm _roughly_ 6 weeks.. wondering if they'll just take that and run with it and make me wait 2 weeks for an appt or whether I'll get an early scan.. I've got _everything_ crossed for the early scan :blush:


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified, I think I remember you from WTT back in the day but I could be wrong. Anyways, I got pregnant with DS right after stopping the Nuvaring so I never had an AF after I stopped that. They calculated my due date based on the last AF I had while on the Nuvaring. Not exactly sure how your cycles were on the implant but if you have AF's while using that they will probably do the same for you and then give you a scan at your 8-10 week appointment to get a more accurate due date based on the babies measurements.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I also added you to the first post and put that you're roughly 6 weeks pregnant. I can edit it when you know when you're due. :)

AFM, I tested again this afternoon after I held my urine for about 5 hours and didn't drink much of anything. The lest line was darker again which has made me feel more reassured. I'm putting the tests away until after I have my appointment on the 21st. Then maybe I'll put one back out and test so I can show DH the test line being darker than the control line which is the only reason I'm still testing at this point.


----------



## modified

Fingers crossed for you Brittany!!

And I recognise your name too! Whilst on the implant, I didn't have a period whatsoever for the entire 4 years... so a bit confused about what they'll do but not too long to wait now, I guess!


----------



## jacky b

Sc, how are you today? How did you blood test go?

Brittany, good luck with the test. I hope its darker than the control line xx

Modified, I hope you get an early scan. Excellent that you were successful so quickly :)

I took my dd for her 12 months immunisations today and got to ask my doctor a heap of questions. If only I was a week ahead, she would have scanned me today. Only 9 days until my scan :)


----------



## SCgirl

Blood test isn't for another 8 hours (unless they can get me in sooner). Not holding out much hope. Still dark brown spotting, but temp drop and took another frer that was barely positive (after the darkest i'd had yesterday- first where test was slightly darker than control)... Taking day off work b/c last thing I want to do is start bleeding there.


----------



## SCgirl

Amazing how much can change in a day...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 11


----------



## modified

jacky b said:


> Modified, I hope you get an early scan. Excellent that you were successful so quickly :)

Thanks!!



SCgirl said:


> Blood test isn't for another 8 hours (unless they can get me in sooner). Not holding out much hope. Still dark brown spotting, but temp drop and took another frer that was barely positive (after the darkest i'd had yesterday- first where test was slightly darker than control)... Taking day off work b/c last thing I want to do is start bleeding there.

Got my fingers crossed tight for you, SC :hugs:


Midwife has put me at 8 weeks. First appt with her is Jan 16th, 12 week scan is Feb 5th. Estimated due date of August 15th.

Booked an early scan for Jan 10th :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

SC, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Hopefully the test is so light because your urine wasn't concentrated enough. You did take the second test later in the day right or were they both with FMU? Regardless, I hope you're able to get some answers at your appointment. I'll be thinking about you today. :hugs:

Modified, not long until your scan. I also updated the first post with your EDD. :)

Speaking of scans, when is everyone going for their first appointment? Mine is scheduled for the 21st but I'm pretty sure there are a few of you that have your first appointment before me.


----------



## modified

:D

Mine is the 16th... gutted, I wanted it sooner haha. It's more the scan I'm both eager and scared for though.


----------



## Jett55

Mines the 17th & I'm pretty sure I'll get a scan :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

My first scan was today due to the pain on the right and the hospital admission before Christmas. Bean was flickering away in there, you could see the heartbeat but other than that hes just a tiny blob. Really pleased it went so well, I was also made redundant today and if the scan had shown bad results I think I'd have had a breakdown right there in the ward.


----------



## SCgirl

Well ladies, I'm out. Again. HCG went down to 34. We were told to take a 2 month break, and I have to get my numbers checked again in a week to make sure they're back to 0. The doc said she's not concerned yet- unless we have another m/c after the break. I'm heartbroken, and a bit frustrated- b/c that means it will be at least a year before we will have a baby... I'm also scared that this will keep happening!

I hope your next 9 months go by smoothly and quickly!


----------



## Buttercup84

So sorry sc, all the very best for when you ttc again for a swift bfp and sticky beanie :hugs:


----------



## jacky b

So sorry SC! I hope it happens quickly and its your sticky bean xxx


----------



## modified

Oh SC I'm so sorry :nope: :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry SC!! I hope after your break you get your sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think the first scan is the most exciting yet nerve racking. I remember with the first scan for DS I was holding my breath because I was so worried there wasn't going to be anything there. 

SC, I'm so sorry! :hugs: Hopefully after your 2 month break you will get your rainbow baby.


----------



## Jett55

Soo sorry sc girl :( :hugs:


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

I'm so sorry SC :hugs: I really hope to see you on the pregnancy boards soon, with a healthy rainbow :flower:

I'm going to make an appt for 7 1/2 weeks, pretty sure they will do a scan then :thumbup: can't wait to start seeing some scan pictures soon :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

How is everyone doing today? Anyone starting to experience symptoms? I really don't have much of anything other than occasional cramping. I'm kind of stressing about this pregnancy. I'm so worried that when it's time for my scan on the 21st I'm not going to see anything on the screen.


----------



## modified

I've been having quite a lot of symptoms.. if I left myself get hungry, I feel sick. Mild cramping. My gums hurt, stuffy nose at night sometimes, hiccups *a lot*, bloating *a lot*, constipation :wacko:, bad fatigue, completely :wacko: dreams, a thirst I can't get rid of... god knows what else I'm forgetting. Also think I have a urine infection :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup84

Not too much going on here symptoms wise, though I had a hot flush in the supermarket earlier accompanied by nausea so i'm wondering if MS won't be far off! I think it arrived at about 6 weeks with DD so still time :winkwink: I have my first appointment booked for 4th Feb so that's something to look forward to... I'm thinking of booking my early scan for the same day as OH is swapping his day off from the 3rd to the 4th and this way he can attend both :thumbup:


----------



## modified

I forgot the tender boobs.... my right more than my left! :dohh:


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified you have a lot of symptoms. Sounds like MS is starting for you. Mine started out being nauseated if I let myself get hungry with DS. You mentioning constipation reminded me that I have that symptom as well. It got really bad with DS where I was crying in pain because I wasn't able to go. I've definitely been stocking up on high fiber food so I can avoid a repeat of that. I look forward to having more symptoms so I'll feel reassured because right now I'm so worried that I'm not going to be pregnant when we go for our scan. But at the same time, I'm enjoying the lack of symptoms because it's going to be so hard dealing with MS and a 9 month old if I get it as bad as I did with DS.


----------



## modified

If this is MS, it seems to be my second wave. I had it before but it was pretty much constant and was worse when I ate then it disappeared completely for 2-3 days and came back like this.

Everything will be grand for you! I'm worried about our scan too though.

Phoning the doc tomorrow about the urine infection and hoping he can fit me in tomorrow!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My MS being constant where I would be nauseated if I didn't eat and then I would feel better after I ate. Then it got to the point that I was nauseated 24/7 and no amount of food made me feel better. It was awful. 

Last night I had a dream that I had a miscarriage. It really scared me so I've been checking the toilet paper like crazy everytime I use the bathroom. 

I also got really nauseated last night. I ended up waking DH up to go get me a piece of bread to eat because I was thinking I was going to need to run to the bathroom. I wonder if this is MS starting for me. It's different then what I remember having with DS.


----------



## modified

Oh, that sounds awful! When it was constant for me, I didn't actually know I was pregnant - I thought I had some kind of stomach infection :haha:

I do hope it eases off for you :hugs:

Internet cheapies arrived today... :blush:


----------



## bananabump

Hi :) I started a group called September Stars 2014 in the Pregnancy groups and discussion area but though I'd pop over here too! I've got endometriosis so.my cycles are really irregular and I could be due anytime between 26th August and 6th September I think! Hopefully having an early scan soon to confirm. I hope everyone's well xx


----------



## AniMo2202

Bananabump,I'm also not completely sure of my EDD.It might be late August,or early September.I'm only getting a scan on Feb 3,so I'll have to be guessing all the way till then :( I'm going by my LMP,so that puts me at EDD of 24 August.

I love Lucy - I'm the exact same!I'm so scared I'll get to the scan,and the doctor will tell me there's nothing there.That would be completely heartbreaking!

The only symptoms I'm feeling, is very sore breasts (so sore,I can't even sleep on them at night),very gassy and some constipation here and there.I've had cramping,but I think it's mostly trapped wind.Here's praying that we all go on to have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome bananabump! I added you to the first post. 

MS is in full swing for me. Nausea every couple of hours until I eat. This is exactly what happened when I was pg with DS in the beginning before it turned into 24/7 nausea no matter what I ate with occasional vomiting until 18-19 weeks pregnant. Already starting to feel depressed because of how crappy I feel and knowing that it'll only get worse.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hello! I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and according to the due date calculator, I may be due September 3rd! Not experiencing many symptoms...just some fatigue and cramps. Can you add me please?


----------



## modified

My scan was magical! :cloud9:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome tropicsgirl, I added you to the first post!

modified, so glad to hear your scan went well. I always think the first one is the most exciting. At least that was the only one that I really got emotional over with DS. Seeing him for the first time and hearing his heartbeat was such a relief because up until that point I was worried about something being wrong. My first appointment on the 21st can't get here soon enough.

Did they change your due date or is August 15th still the date?


----------



## modified

I think a later scan will be more exciting for me - the heart beat was amazing but I think when the bug looks like a baby, it will be so much better! She put me back to 7w+5 (midwife had estimated 9!) so due date is now August 24th. That's still an estimate though - sonographer measured it but because it's still so small, there's not a definite beginning and end! Will get a better idea at my "12 week" scan when bug is bigger I guess!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I remember tearing up when I heard the heartbeat with DS for the first time. I'm not one to really tear up over anything either. It's exciting seeing how different the baby looks from the 8 week scan to the 12 week scan.


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome tropicsgirl!! Congrats!

modified, yay for your wonderful scan!! I can't wait until I can get one! Still waiting on my first appt. They didn't say anything about a scan, but said blood work and exam. 

I've got some nausea when I don't eat but other than that, I've had some cramping and headaches. My breasts are sore, but it doesn't help with the LO nursing!! Sorry it's been a few days since posting, I hadn't even realized it had been a while!


----------



## modified

This is my little bug (the better of the 2 photos). I need to actually scan them - this is just a quick photo from my phone!

https://i41.tinypic.com/a5ddh3.jpg


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lovely scan!!

JJ, sounds like you're starting to deal with MS too. I'm in the same boat. Really sucks with a LO to take care of when I don't feel good.


----------



## modified

Thanks :D

My lower back is agony! around waist level and radiates around the front sometimes. It's sooo sore :nope:


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations tropicsgirl!

Modified, awesome news on your scan! The next scans do start looking lime a baby more. The 12 week is very special! 

My favourite bit is the heart beat though. Its the best sound in the world! Having had scans where it was confirmed things werent right, I find the hb so comforting! I always image the baby to look different to their scan. I know it sounds silly but I picture them as tiny miniature versions of them when they are born that just gets bigger each week :)

I have 4 days til my scan. I just have to get through my 3 days of work and then get to see the baby and hopefully hear hb Thursday at 9am.

Just want to confirm number too - I was cooking eggs for breakfast yesterday and the second egg turned out to be a double yolker. I hope its not a sign.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thanks everyone! This is my first BFP ever (been trying for over a year!) The doc said I am 6 weeks and have to wait until mid Feb to get my first scan....seems a long time from now...worried something could happen in between that time. But I'm trying to stay positive. Just today I have started to have a little nausea...but I find that if I eat something I feel a bit better. I also have a odd taste in my mouth. Good luck with all your scans! :)


----------



## JJsmom

tropicsgirl, nausea is a good sign and even though it's not comfortable, at least you know things are still going well with your pregnancy :) That's what I always think about! Eating a little something will always help. With DS1, the doc said to keep crackers by my night stand. It wasn't too bad as long as I ate something as soon as I woke up. I only really vomited twice. During my pregnancy with DS2, same thing but I vomited 3 or 4 times I believe. As long as I eat or drink something when I feel that way, it will go away. The nausea this time has been about the same, but I seem to feel it after I've eaten too but it's not as bad and goes away quickly. I'm wondering if that means another boy for me. 

I don't have a scan booked yet. I have my first appt this Thursday as long as I can make it. I baby sit this girl here and there when her parents need it and I hope this Thursday isn't one of those days. I was just told to be prepared for lab work, no scans were mentioned. 

modified, my lower back is horrible as well! I take baths, my DH gives me back rubs here and there, but nothing seems to really work as that muscle will be stretching and moving for the next 8 months which will continue to cause some pain here and there. Hope it gets better for you!!


----------



## modified

bahhh, it's bad! I don't have a great back anyway and I've read that if you don't, the back pain will just be... stupid during pregnancy haha. I'm okay now but it felt like my lower back was splitting open :dohh: I get a very bad lower back pain with my period... it was like that, intensified by 32485285 hahah :dohh:

oh and congrats tropicsgirl! I found out about a week ago, 12 week scan is Feb 5th but I couldn't wait and had booked a private scan that very day :blush:


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thank you JJ's mom and modified! :) Sometimes I wonder if I make these things up in my head...I had slight nausea this morning, but after I ate something I felt better. Now I feel perfectly fine, besides some off and on cramps. My cramps are kind of near my hips and feel like stretching and pulling. Is it normal to cramp more when I move or laugh? I have to go upstairs to my classroom (I'm a teacher) and I feel the cramps a bit more then (but they are not like AF cramps.) I actually live in Thailand, so it's a bit challenging figuring out prenatal care here than it would be back home (the US). It's also hard being away from my family, but my husband is very supportive as is his family (they are Thai). 
Hmmm maybe I should be more insist about getting my scan done earlier then!


----------



## modified

The position I'm in can affect cramps... like, I'm sitting on the couch sideways with my feet up so my thighs are pressed against my front - I just sneezed and it hurt :(


----------



## JJsmom

Yes it is perfectly normal to feel more pain when you laugh or move a lot. I remember with DS2 that I was laying in bed and just turned over and screamed out in pain. DH was freaking out! I was afraid I was ripping something as that's what it felt like. Turned out it was just the uterus growing and when I moved it was different and those muscles are all achy from not being used. So they will be sore in the beginning as they are growing. :) 

modified, I have very bad posture to begin with that affects my lower back and a chiropractor told me that my lower back has two vertebrae that dont have enough space for the nerves like the rest of mine do so that's why I end up with lower back pain. But breastfeeding my 6 month old doesn't help as I am usually arching my back to do it which causes more pain. Hope your back starts feeling better!!! It shouldn't last the entire pregnancy I hope!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm having a lot of lower back pain this time around too. I don't remember having as much of it when I was pg with DS but at night time I notice it quite a bit. I'm assuming it's due to spending all day carrying DS around as he pretty much wants to be attached to my hip. 

tropicsgirl, sounds like MS is starting for you. What you're describing is exactly what I experienced with DS where I would feel nauseated and then I would eat and feel perfectly fine for a few hours. It ended up getting worse for me where I had 24/7 nausea and eventually vomiting at least once a day. Hopefully that's not the case for you. This time it feels like I've jumped right to having 24/7 nausea. 

I have been reading that protein shakes help with nausea but I haven't tried any as I would like to speak to my OB about that first since a lot of stuff I was reading said you have to avoid a lot of stuff in protein shakes or something.


----------



## MissyBee

Hi ladies!

I'm 22 years old and now pregnant for the second time, I miscarried my first little one in May 2011. Both pregnancies were a surprise to us, but I'm very happy to be expecting again, this little one is due on daddy's birthday! September 3rd. I'm just so nervous, hoping that everything goes okay and that the same thing doesn't happen again. I would be so devastated :(


----------



## jacky b

Missybee, hope this is your sticky bean. Congratulations!

I was hoping my ms wouldn't be too bad this time as with my dd I was quite sick by now but I spoke too soon. Really don't know how I even made it to work today! Even snacking every couple of hours isn't helping. Luckily I have my pregnant bladder so lots of toilet trips is helping so I can get fresh air. Haven't been getting back pain and didn't with dd- could it be position of uterus? So nervous for Thursday (only 3 more days, I'm in Australia so its Monday afternoon here already).


----------



## tropicsgirl

JJsmom, that's good to know! It's also weird when my cramps will come and go...right now I have no cramps, but I know an hour later I will probably have them again. Today's not as bad as yesterday though. Ilovelucy, I think m/s may be starting...but so far it's been very very mild (thankfully). I just had a bit of nausea when I ate a chocolate muffin this morning...guess I should stick with the healthy stuff that I'm craving! I actually (TMI, I know...) had diarrhea this morning. Not sure why...

Missybee, congrats! Hoping it will stick for you! We have the same due dates! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Missybee! Hope you have your sticky bean this time! It's cool to see babies born on other people's birthdays! My sister did that with 2 of her three kids, the third was only 2 days off from hers. LOL! One is on my birthday and one is on my little brothers birthday.

tropicsgirl, it's normal to go from diarrhea to constipation when you are pregnant. With your hormones changing it will change your bowels as well. I tend to go back and forth which is frustrating. I'd rather have looser stools than constipation!! 

I'm not craving healthy stuff by any means!! I normally don't eat chips but I've been wanting them, but most of all, cheetos cheese puffs. I have never liked them but it has seemed I can't get enough of them! Also craving chocolate! When I was pg with DS2 I had severe food aversions which was strange to me because I didn't have any aversions with DS1. But I had an aversion to all sweets and all meat. I couldn't look at raw meat period. My family was getting tired of canned food and black beans. HAHA! Eventually I could start cooking/eating chicken but that was it. No red meat period. But I made a lot of black bean/corn/salsa quesedilla's and then loads of stuff with flavor so I didn't taste the chicken too much so it wouldn't bother me. Hoping I don't have those food aversions this time! They started at 12 weeks last time which was right after Christmas time. 

I Love Lucy, I am not sure about protein shakes. I haven't heard anything before but if you find out I'd like to know! DH is trying to lose weight and we just got a ninja blender and I'm making smoothies. I have the whey protein to start adding to them so he can have a nice healthy breakfast and thought about doing the same with mine.


----------



## modified

Congrats missybee! Hopefully this is your time :hugs:

I've been getting crappy pains :nope: Not fun! Luckily my back hasn't been sore like it was though, just little uncomfortable twinges every now and again.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Missybee, I added you to the first post. I really hope this baby is your sticky bean. :)

tropicsgirl, I find with MS it's best to eat whatever it is you're craving. With DS my poor DH was forced to eat fish from this greasy fast food chain here for about a week straight. This time around I'm just wishing for some cravings since I'm so nauseated I don't want to eat anything at all and my list of foods that I find repulsive seems to be growing by the minute.

JJsmom, from what I read whey protein is what you're supposed to use. I plan to ask my OB about it when I go for my first appointment on the 21st so I'll let you know what I find out. I don't plan to start doing any protein shakes until I ask since I have read that you have to watch out for certain ingredients in protein powders and I definitely don't want to do anything to hurt the baby or prevent me from breastfeeding. Instead I've been trying to eat foods that have more protein in them. A box of mac and cheese had 10 grams in it and I didn't feel nauseated as quickly after eating that so it makes me wonder if that might be some truth to the protein thing. Of course, it could have been a one off too.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, A chicken breast has 17g protein, a leg has 18g. Fish (tuna, salmon, halibut) has 22g in 3 oz. Sirloin roast 3 oz has 23g. 1 slice of bacon gives 3g. 1 egg has 6g. Nuts are a good source too. That's just some things I found when I googled what items had protein. :) 

modified, hope your pains ease off a bit!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im getting BFN now, sorry ladies


----------



## Dinah93

Protein does seem to help, I've not been on the shakes just trying to follow a high protein diet. Unfortunately I have no desire at all to eat protein, or anything but fruit really.


----------



## JJsmom

Dinah, this is how I was my last pregnancy with DS2!


----------



## I Love Lucy

OnErth&InHvn, I'm so sorry you're getting BFNs. Are you bleeding or cramping at all? maybe there is some other reason you're getting BFNs other than a MC? :hugs:

Dinah, I'm right there with you on not really wanting to eat a lot of the stuff with protein. My food aversions this time around have been ridiculous considering the only thing that bothered me when I was pg with DS was tomatoes. My list of stuff I find too repulsive to eat is growing by the minute this time around.


----------



## jacky b

OnErth&inHvn so sorry. Could it just be urine was too diluted?

Had my scan this morning. All looks good. Saw a heart beat. Now to wait 4 weeks til the next one.


----------



## modified

jacky b said:


> Had my scan this morning. All looks good. Saw a heart beat. Now to wait 4 weeks til the next one.

Awesome! :thumbup:

My first midwife appointment is tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## jacky b

Good luck modified! Hope all goes well xx will you have the blood draws? Have you got another scan scheduled?

I see my doc next week to schedule the next ones. Trying to feel confident :)


----------



## MissyBee

Having the worst morning sickness tonight, I forgot how terribly fun this was :/ how is everyone doing this evening? I just need a way to distract myself from this awful feeling lol.


----------



## tropicsgirl

On Erth&nHvn, I'm so sorry. :( Hopefully next time it will be better for you...jackyb, congrats!! :) I know that happy feeling because I just had my first scan today! I didn't expect to...but I was having some cramps and not sure why...turns out it was just diarrhea (sorry TMI...) but she said she would do a scan to be sure everything was OK. I can't even describe the feeling I had when I saw the tiny heartbeat!! I also had my blood drawn..not the most fun part. 

Modified, good luck! Let us know how it goes. 

Missybee, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I am fortunate in that I don't have morning sickness (well...I still do have stomach issues though). Other than that I am feeling fine. 

I just told my parents today..my mom was very excited. My dad....well, he's hard to read. I'm 25...so not exactly young, but I also don't own my own house, etc, which makes him worried (he worries all the time). I just wish he could have been more excited for me...but maybe he was just in shock...


----------



## AniMo2202

Hi ladies!I was going to have my 1st scan on Feb 3rd,but it got moved up to next Tuesday.The doctor said she wants to do it a bit earlier,just to confirm a heartbeat and everything.Now I'm stressed out all over again.I am sooooooo scared I will get there and they'll tell me that I'm not really pregnant :(

I still have zero symptoms,just the extremely sore boobs.Even the cramping has gone away.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Animo2022, I wouldn't worry too much about not having symptoms. I really don't have any symptoms that would make me think a-ha! I'm pregnant! My mom also didn't have any with me. But I know the feeling...I worry sometimes about the baby too, but after seeing it today I feel much better. Oh and my cramping has pretty much gone away too...but who knows, it may come back later on.


----------



## Woodie

Hey .. took a pregnancy test two days ago. POSITIVE. Off sick with a bug at the moment and going GP tomorrow for that so will see what he says. Due Sep :happydance:


----------



## modified

Welcome woodie! :D

First midwife appt went well even if she did blow my vein and I couldn't even squeeze out a drop of pee :haha:


----------



## AniMo2202

I got a scan appointment for this Saturday,at a town 40 minutes away.I just can't wait any longer to know what's happening in here,lol.This is actually perfect,because now my husband can go with to the scan,and doesn't even have to take off work.


----------



## JJsmom

Had my first appt today! She said that she doesn't think I'm over 8 weeks yet by feeling my uterus. But she is sending me for a dating scan on Wednesday next week! I told her I wasn't too sure of my dates but they asked appx when my LMP was. I told them sometime in Nov. So they were going off Nov 15 which I think it was later than that because I didn't have it for Thanksgiving but it was over just before. So we'll see when my actual EDD is next Wednesday!! She said even if I was 8+6 as they were calculating by the 15th, that they still wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat so wasn't going to try at all.

Also talked to her about breastfeeding. I'm having a horrible time because I'm in so much pain. She said I might need to start weaning which I already am feeding him baby food. But she mentioned formula. I hate the thought of formula but if I to, I guess 7 months of BF'ing is better than none. I was crying over it last night but at the same time I'm screaming and crying every time DS2 latches on. The lactation consultant I spoke with as well has told me that my nipples have gone back to how they were when I was pg with ds2 and to try lanolin but I'm just not sure it's going to work as much pain as I'm in. They also mentioned pumping and supplementing if need be. I'm not pumping a lot so I'd definitely have to supplement.


----------



## I Love Lucy

MissyBee, I'm right there with you on having bad MS. I did discover yesterday that eggs have been working really well at getting rid of my nausea, at least for a little while anyways. Maybe have a hard boiled egg (that's how I've been eating them since I can make a bunch at a time and save them for later) and see if that helps you at all.

tropicsgirl, I don't think men find pregnancy particularly exciting the same way other women do. I remember my mom and MIL were so excited that they started to irritate me because they would talk to me about nothing else but my dad and my FIL didn't really have much of a reaction. Though my FIL is an ass who treats me like crap so his reaction could have simply been because it was DH and I expecting. 

AniMo, the extremely sore boobs are a symptom!! And the cramping does eventually go away until around third trimester. I know mine has pretty much stopped at this point. You may also be one of the lucky ones that won't have to deal with MS. Hopefully the scan will help you relax. 

Woodie, welcome! Will add you to the first post now. Let us know how your appointment goes!

modified, I used to have to hold my pee for at least an hour before every appointment with DS just so I could make sure I had enough urine for them to do the tests they needed to do. 

JJsmom, excited for your scan next week! I'm counting down the days until mine on Tuesday. I can not wait to see the little bean. As for the breastfeeding issue, I'm really sorry you're having so much pain. I'm really not having much trouble except sometimes in the evening my nipples are much more sensitive but it's not a constant thing. Have you tried the gel pads? I know Lansinoh has them. I remember when I started breastfeeding DS my nipples were so sore and those did help a lot to soothe them. I hope you won't have to go to formula. I know how heartbroken I would be if I had to give up breastfeeding, not because formula is bad or something like that but because I really love my breastfeeding relationship with my son.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, I'm going to get some Lansinoh cream tomorrow. I only ever used the small sample tube they gave me before because it only hurt a bit and then I went to pumping and then finally got everything situated. I toughed it out a lot in the beginning too. But now it is just horrible. The lactation consultant suggested to at least try the lansinoh and go from there. She said she completely understands if I can't continue and she told me to look at the bright side if I have to, at least I got to nurse him for at least 7 months and a lot of babies don't even get any breast milk at all. 

Both her and my doc said that it might become a concern for preterm labor because BF'ing causes the uterus to contract and can also cause a miscarriage. (I'm not so worried about preterm labor as I've been induced both times and the last time was at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia.) She asked if I had been having any contractions. Which my response was I don't think so but every once in a while I feel a tingly feeling in my belly but always have since I have started nursing him. But again here I sit after feeding him to sleep and my right side is cramping so who knows. LOL! I really want to continue so I am hoping the lansinoh helps. 

Lactation consultant said he's probably nursing a lot more at night because he's not getting enough milk during the day anymore so he's trying to make up for it which is why he wakes up so often. I'm going to try pumping only again and see how much I get out and see if I need to supplement any as well. I might be able to do that too which would mean he'd still be getting breast milk but some formula too. 

Sorry for the long posts!!


----------



## Dinah93

BP already started rising and I've just been put on my first set of tablets. My hopes for a termie are already looking a bit unrealistic :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

no bleeding, no cramping. I will wait a bit and try testing again but I will likely just schedule a DR appointment.


----------



## loveandterror

Hi, I'm due with #1 on Sept.22nd :happydance:


----------



## AniMo2202

Welcome loveandterror!

I'm having my scan tomorrow.Just worried they won't see anything.Is it too early to hear or see anything?If I go off my LMP,which was 17 Nov,I will be 8 weeks 6 days.


----------



## Jett55

My friend saw her baby at 6+1 so you should be fine although it will probably be an internal ultrasound but you'll be able to see it :)


----------



## modified

AniMo2202 said:
 

> Welcome loveandterror!
> 
> I'm having my scan tomorrow.Just worried they won't see anything.Is it too early to hear or see anything?If I go off my LMP,which was 17 Nov,I will be 8 weeks 6 days.

You will be able to see something, for sure. This is my little bug at 7 weeks 5 days and I _did not_ have an internal ultrasound - mine was done normally on my abdomen. Just drink PLENTY of water beforehand - have a very full bladder. The sonographer was able to get such a great view of my little bug by using my full to bursting bladder to look through!
https://i42.tinypic.com/20s6khs.jpg

It says 9 weeks on the scan because that is what the midwife put me at as a guess because I didn't have a LMP - I measured 7w5d that scan :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, I wonder if the breastmilk issue is why my son is now waking up so much lately. I know my supply has lowered enough that my one breast is barely producing anything so I've pretty much only been nursing off of one breast.

Dinah, I hope the tablets help you. 

OnErth&InHvn, probably a good idea to see a doctor so you can find out for sure one way or another. I think it's a good sign that you're not having any bleeding or cramping though. Keep us updated!!

Welcome loveandterror! I'll add you to the first post in a minute!

AniMo, my first scan with DS I was measuring 7 weeks and 6 days and we were able to see something and hear his heartbeat. It was an internal scan, not sure if that would make a difference at all. Let us know how your appointment goes!

AFM, I have my sisters baby shower tomorrow then on Tuesday I have my DS's 9 month checkup and will finally have my first appointment with my OB. I'm getting really anxious to go so I know everything is okay with the pregnancy and that my DS is gaining weight well. Like JJsmom mentioned, I've been having a bit of trouble with my supply lately so I've been a little concerned even though he is on solids.


----------



## modified

How come yours was internal Brittany? That ultrasound photo is from a day earlier than your scan and was external - is internal just standard procedure where you are? They try externally here and, if nothing is seen, internal is offered.


----------



## Jett55

Had my first scan of peanut today 8w0d they said everything was good & hb was 166bpm :cloud9: & it was an internal scan but next time it won't be. Also had to get a pap today :/ but glad all is well with baby :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140117_134635_126.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified said:


> How come yours was internal Brittany? That ultrasound photo is from a day earlier than your scan and was external - is internal just standard procedure where you are? They try externally here and, if nothing is seen, internal is offered.

It might be standard procedure but I'm not 100% sure. I think early on an internal ultrasound is easier to get measurements because it's clearer. I'm hoping to get an external ultrasound at my appointment on Tuesday since breastfeeding as resulted in a dryness issue. Having an internal exam will be very painful for me.


----------



## modified

Ah I see! I think they suggest internals for 5/6 weeks etc here.. my bladder was MASSIVE though, I was in pain from holding it hahah so that might be why we got such a good view!

Good luck with that :nope: :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, it might be why he is waking more. I just nursed Coltyn and I made a 2 oz bottle with formula to see if he'd be interested. Needless to say, he started screaming and crying for the bottle as soon as he saw it and sucked it down. That lets me know I definitely am not producing enough anymore. But I will still breastfeed or pump first then supplement with formula.

At my appt yesterday, the doc said be prepared they may do an internal. When I had one last year at almost 9 weeks they did an external so hoping for the same on Wednesday. I again should be right around 9 weeks I think.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ilovelucy, I agree with you...men do take the news differently than woman. I guess I might have compared my dad's reaction to my DH'a reaction which was very excited and happy. Hopefully over time he'll get more used to the idea of being a grandpa! 

I had my first scan 2 days ago and at 7 weeks they could see the babe but with the internal u/s. Saw the heartbeat too...amazing stuff!! 

Does anyone else's legs ache?? I feel like I've run a mile...it seems to be worse in the nighttime.


----------



## AniMo2202

Well,I had my 1st scan today.It was amazing!

Doctor has me at 6 weeks,we saw the baby (a tiny bean!) and heard the heartbeat.He works from my previous blood test that confirmed pregnancy,and not from LMP.

My EDD is now 13 September.


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified, they won't see me before 8 weeks at the practice I go to. Maybe it would be different if I had a history of MC's or something. Do they not have you pee in a cup right away where you go? I remember at every appointment I had while pg with DS, they would have me go to the bathroom and pee in a cup before I even saw my doctor. It was the first thing I did after checking in.

JJsmom, DS falls asleep nursing most time during the night and he pulls himself off during the day. He hasn't really been crying for more but maybe with only having one boob to nurse from he's not getting as much as he normally would at a time and that's why he is wanting to nurse more frequently. I'm planning to wean around a year so not much longer to go. 

tropicsgirl, my legs would occasionally hurt when I was pg with DS usually at night. You can take some Tylenol to get some relief. If you're getting charlie horses (that's what we call them, not sure what you would call them) or the very sharp pain in your calf, stand up right away and it instantly goes away. I didn't learn about that trick until about a week before I delivered so I would be spending all this time massaging my leg and crying in pain. 

So excited for everyone who has gotten scans already and have gotten to see their little beans! It makes me even more excited for my appointment on Tuesday. 

Ani, I updated your due date!


----------



## AniMo2202

I am so worried!

Is it ok for my baby to measure 6 weeks,when my LMP is 8 weeks?Granted,my bladder ended up being empty because I just couldn't hold any longer,and it was an abdominal scan,not an internal one,so it was a bit blurry,but I could immediately see baby on screen (the photo doesn't do it justice) and we heard and saw the heartbeat.

If I go by ovulation was 6 weeks ago,so if I go by that,baby is right on track.But by LMP,baby is 2 weeks behind :cry:

The doctor wasn't worried,so I'm trying to not worry either,but it's quite difficult to relax.I'm expecting the worst at any second.


----------



## jacky b

I measured a bit behind too for thr same reason - my bladder was empty (drank the water but dehydrated from a hot nights sleeping so didn't do anything). If you saw a heart beat it is likely that you are further along. The sonographer didn't change my due date as she struggled to get a good angle with the empty bladder. She wasn't confident and would check again at 12 weeks. 
When they scan at 12 weeks it will be obvious if you are ahead of the original scan date. But usually at 6 weeks you only see a fetal pole, don't you?


----------



## AniMo2202

jacky b said:


> I measured a bit behind too for thr same reason - my bladder was empty (drank the water but dehydrated from a hot nights sleeping so didn't do anything). If you saw a heart beat it is likely that you are further along. The sonographer didn't change my due date as she struggled to get a good angle with the empty bladder. She wasn't confident and would check again at 12 weeks.
> When they scan at 12 weeks it will be obvious if you are ahead of the original scan date. But usually at 6 weeks you only see a fetal pole, don't you?

Honestly,the doctor only measured the baby,said the CRL was 3.3mm,and didn't even check for the heartbeat.He was about to get up when I asked him to check for a heartbeat,and he said that it was too early,but if I really wanted,he'd check.Almost immediately you could see the heartbeat.He also said,like your sonographer,that he would be getting a lot more info at the 12 week scan,since things are more accurate then.I am just working myself up with reading everything about missed miscarriages :( I really should just stay off the internet alltogether,but I'm obsessed.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Your due date based on your LMP is really only going to be accurate if you have regular 28 day cycles and ovulate on day 14. It's normal for a baby to measure bigger or smaller. With DS, he measured 5 days behind what he would have if you went by my LMP.

It's also harder to get accurate measurements in the beginning, especially if they do an external rather then an internal ultrasound so try not to stress.

Also, a MMC is very rare. Like less than 1% of MCs are this type. And if I'm not mistaken, getting to hear the heartbeat decreases your chances of having a MC some.

My appointment is tomorrow!! I can't wait to see the little bean.


----------



## AniMo2202

Thanks girls!You've made me feel a lot better!

I never realized that having irregular cycles (ranging from 28 to 35 days) would have such an impact.I'm also wondering if maybe I didn't ovulate a bit later than I anticipated.I assumed I ovulated on CD 18 like I normally do,but I only got a BFP on CD 38,so if I had a normal LP, I could've O'd anytime until CD 24.And just not noticed,since I thought I was done.

I'm just going to hope and pray that baby stays safe until our next scan :)

Good luck with your appointment,and enjoy your bean!


----------



## modified

I'm getting soooooo antsy for my 12 week scan. It's only been 10 days since the last scan but it feels like months ago. This pregnancy thing is going _so slow_ :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## AniMo2202

I have to say,I was always worried that I wouldn't be able to conceive,now that I'm actually pregnant,there's even more anxiety than before.I'm just so scared this girft will be taken away :(


----------



## JJsmom

Pregnancy is very stressful in the first trimester especially! It is common for the baby to measure ahead and behind due to growth spurts. At this stage they have massive growth spurts at once. You could go in one day and be measuring behind a week and go in 2 days later and be measuring a week ahead. I would think your doc would say something if they were concerned. 

modified, the first trimester is the longest of them all it seems. Then it goes so fast! You're like AHHH!! where did the time go? I didn't even have my hospital bag packed when the doc put me in the hospital at 36 +6 and induced at 37. DH had to run home and pack what he could and just leave it at that. It will be different this time! I'll pack my bags early! HAHA!


----------



## modified

:haha: I'm just desperate to get this 12 week scan over with and be a little more "out of the woods" :dohh:


----------



## AniMo2202

So true modified!I think getting to the 2nd trimester should be quite a relief.

JJsmom,you know just what to say to make a girl feel better ;)


----------



## modified

I'm really struggling tonight. Convinced we'll go to our 12 week scan and get bad news.. my last 2 remaining symptoms are gone :nope: I so desperately want a scan :cry:


----------



## mrscmom25

Hello everyone. I am late in joining. I am due on Sept 15th. I had a TR in June. This is second marriage for both me and my husband. I am mom to a boy 11, girl 10 and girl 8. My DH is dad to boy 12 and girl 7. We have been married for a year and a half and trying for 6 months since my reversal. I got pregnant the month after my reversal, but was ectopic and had to have MTX shot. We had to wait 3 months to try again, but got lucky and I'm now 6 weeks along. I had an U/S last week to confirm the little bean was in the right place this time and have another one scheduled for Thurs to check the heart beat and better date my pregnancy (my cycles are longer than normal. My OB is pretty sure I'm 6wks as i measured 5w3d at my appt last Thurs from the gestational sac. I am happy to be on here with all of you. It's been so long since I've been pregnant that I forget all of these fun first trimester symptoms. Ugh!


----------



## AniMo2202

Hi mrscmom25 welcome to the group!We are very close in due dates,mine is Sept 13 :happydance:


----------



## navywag

hi ladies may i join you? think im due around 4th august, had scan last week and they guessed i was 11 weeks, but baby was moving around so much they couldnt get measurments! they also saw an area of separation that they need to keep an eye on so back in for another scan on friday!

im 26, hubby 29, i have a 7yr old dd from previous relationship, this is our little miracle baby, we were told that we would have to to icsi to have a chance due to hubbys low motility, we were meant to start treatment this month, but actually got a natural bfp in november  x


----------



## modified

Welcome to the group guys! :D


I'm really struggling today, even moreso than last night. Ugh. :nope:


----------



## navywag

try not to worry hun, my symptoms came and went a few times, now i just cant shift the sickness! any way you could express your concerns to midwife and get reffered to your epu? mmc are rare, think its just the nature of this site that makes it seem more common, no bleeding/cramps etc? x


----------



## modified

My symptoms have been coming and going the whole time so far.. logically, I know it's 100% normal haha I just can't shift this feeling! I haven't so much as spotted even once.. no cramping either so not a chance I'd get an NHS scan heh. The clinic I had my private early scan has a 50% of sale right now making the scan only £44.50 but I'd feel so stupid going back... I only had the scan 11 days ago :nope: Don't know what's wrong with me! Even took another hpt last night :dohh: :haha:


----------



## navywag

dont suppose you went to abc4d?? i went to the motherwell one for my early scan (i know theyve also got an edinburgh n its 50% off n got a voucher for 50% off dating scan


----------



## modified

I did! I loved them - got the 50% off voucher too. They were so lovely and the screen was HUUUGE :D I feel a little better now though.. husband told me to go and buy some nandos and quit my worrying :winkwink: So I'll be doing that :haha:


----------



## navywag

sounds like a good plan! ive just had an emotional moment crying on the hubby as i feel totally useless atm lol, so now hes being nice n going to get me pizza and ice cream!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome to the new ladies in the group! I've added you both to the first post.

OnErth&InHvn any news on your pregnancy? I've been thinking about you lately.

AFM, MS is getting bad. Threw up for the first time yesterday. On the plus side I have my first appointment today. Will be nice to finally know what my official due date is and then I'll have a bit of a better idea on how much longer I'll be cursed with MS.


----------



## mrscmom25

Today the fatigue has hit me like a wall of bricks. I am working from home and sifting through server logs and found myself drifting off to sleep right there sitting up in front of my computer screen. Not really other symptoms, last week my hips were killing me, but now I think they have settled down. I just can't stay awake. As soon as I settle and get comfy, I'm fast asleep. Having ultra sound on Thurs to better date my pregnancy and check on heartbeat. Am so glad they did one last week to make sure the bean was where it should be. I had 3 totally normal pregnancies so I expect this one to go just as well, but with the TR and then the ectopic, it still made me nervous. This is really a blessing for us. We didn't think we'd be able to have a baby together and I'm so glad my TR worked!


----------



## JJsmom

modified, try not to worry!! You are over the 9 weeks hump and on the down side of the first trimester. That's usually when symptoms start tapering off because your hormones aren't constantly doubling. :hugs:

AniMo2202, I have a 7 month old so I have just been through this all last year. I'm glad I can help make you feel better! I know I was really freaking out last time and am a tiny bit this time. I had a mc when I was 20, so 13 years ago and I have 2 healthy babies since, but it still scares me. I just relay things that I've learned from last year and hope they can help others as they have helped me. :) 

I Love Lucy, how did your appt go?

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's!! 

Can't wait until tomorrow morning for our scan! I just want to see that bean on the monitor with the little flickering heart!!


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, can you change the front page for me from Baby #2, to Baby #3? I already have 2 sons. 1 will be 10 in 9 days and the other is 7 months :) Thanks!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I changed that on the first page for you JJsmom. :)

My appointment with my OB yesterday went well. I had an internal exam and it was not at all painful like I was expecting it to be so I guess my body is getting more normal as far as the dryness issues and stuff I was having goes. One measurement of bean put him or her at 8w1d and another one was at 8w3d so my OB is going to keep my due date the same as what it would be based off my LMP since it would only be a couple days difference. So I'm now due Aug 28, 2014; one day before my dad's birthday. DS was due one day after one of my BIL's birthdays. We also got to hear the heartbeat. MS is getting bad for me as well. Woke up this morning and had to run to the bathroom and throw up everything I had munched on threw the night when I woke up. I'm not looking forward to dealing with the throwing up. Especially because my DH is such a baby, you would think I'm hurting HIM by throwing up. 

I did get bad news yesterday. We also had my DS's 9 month check up where we found out he has actually lost weight rather than gained. It appears my milk supply is far lower than I thought and I'm now having to give formula which has pretty much devastated me. Especially because DS hates it so much, he constantly tries to shove the bottle away, he only wants on the boob, and what formula he does drink he spits up. The whole situation just makes me want to cry every time I think about it because of how stressful it all is. DS has dropped off the chart entirely for weight in his age range and I feel like everything I'm trying to do is failing.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, so sorry to hear your son has lost weight! Are you trying different formulas? Not sure if they taste different. I'm still nursing Colt all night and twice during the day but give him 2 or 3 4-6oz bottles of formula to help supplement. I know how upsetting it is as I've gone through it too. You have done a great job by giving him 9 months of your milk! But if you supplement at least he is still getting some of your milk and then the formula. You've done a great job and it's your body not producing enough because there is a baby inside there. Your body is fighting itself knowing there is a baby growing but at the same time you are trying to nurse. That's what the lactation consultant told me. 

As for me, I had my u/s today. I'm disappointed and upset but at the same time glad I got to see it today. Based on when I know my LMP was, I should be 8 +6. The scan showed a baby at 7 +3. Definitely devastated because I thought I was so much further and the baby measured small. She did it through the abdomen rather than transvaginal because she thought I was farther along is my assumption. We saw the heartbeat and it was 135. I don't understand how I would have got a BFP at 3 weeks exactly and a positive digi at 3 +3. I'm worried now about our little bean and I know it might have a growth spurt soon, but it still scares me. I think I was better before I had the scan! I wasn't worried as much! The tech said she'd have the info over to my doc office this afternoon. I wonder if they'll want me to go in for another scan in a couple weeks to check growth? Also, with breastfeeding it is very possible that I O'd late but at the same time, why would I have got a positive digi so early? They said my edd is Sept 7th but I still think I'm going to be in August sometime.
 



Attached Files:







100_2851.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

Hi girls! I would like to join. I am due September 12. I've had 2 losses before this pregnancy, but this is child #1 for me. Hope to have support through this emotional time! I am almost 7 weeks and have my first scan tmrw at 915am!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Babydust!! Hope this is your sticky bean!! Good luck at your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes!


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, I'm trying my best to get DS to drink some formula but I'm not getting him to drink nearly as much as my pediatrician was wanting me too. A lot of the bottles I make just get dumped. He just doesn't seem to like it. Not that I blame him, the formula I got from the pediatrician smells awful. I've heard that breastmilk is sweeter than formula too. I did order some of a different brand and that's supposed to arrive tomorrow so I'm hoping he might like that more. Especially considering it's $30 a can, I would hate to waste it. Ugh, I don't know why people would choose formula over breastfeeding if they're able to do it when I think of the cost. 

Also, I'm sorry your scan didn't leave you feeling very reassured. I know early on it's hard to get accurate measurements. Especially with an abdominal ultrasound. Even with the internal that I had my OB had two different measurements (one was 8w1d, the other was 8w3d). Maybe you could ask to have an internal exam in a week or so to see if that gives better results? 

babydust, welcome! I hope this is your sticky bean! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, I am going to call the clinic tomorrow to see what they say. I will say that I hate the smell of the formula too. It's just nasty! I even tasted it off my finger and gagged! I'd tasted mine before too just because I was curious. Definitely MUCH better! Maybe there is another way to get him to drink it by maybe putting like a tiny drop of baby food in there and mix with it. One person from one of my forums said they make prune smoothies by putting a tiny bit of prune puree with 1 oz milk, but you can make a bottle and maybe get the flavor distributed? I'm not really sure how to help with that. 

Right now I'm dealing with a spoiled fussy baby. He wants to be constantly held and it's driving me crazy! He wont stop crying while in his disc and staring at me wondering why I'm not walking over there picking him up and cries harder. I know he's teething some, but my goodness. He stays in my arms attached to my boob all night from around midnight to 6am when he finally goes to sleep for about 2 hours. I think he's just spoiled rotten. LOL! And yes, I'm getting ready to go pick him up. HAHA! I just can't deal with the constant screaming. He has a massive temper on him already. Wonder who he gets that from!! :-=


----------



## jacky b

Sorry your scan wasn't where you expected jjsmom. There is so much variation at this point - most accurate is 10 weeks and then 12 weeks. Hopefully at 12 weeks its exactly where you know it should be. I was the same as I would have found out at under 3 weeks and then had blood tests at 3 weeks that said more than 4 weeks. Abdominal scans aren't accurate until closer to 10weeks.

Brittany, congrats on your scan. Sorry your son lost weight. We tried different formulas and bottles with my dd. In the end I found a sweet tasting formula that she liked. She only took it without spitting it out from my dh after 2 weeks of trying. You have done amazing getting to 9 months and being pregnant. Don't feel like a failure because you have bf 9 months longer than so many people and given your little boy the best start! Does he eat yoghurt? Could you give him full fat natural yoghurt once a day to help with the weight gains. We found that helped my dd who has had very low weight gains since 4 months (gave her yoghurt at 7 months and her weight gains improved). I hope you find something that works.

I have my doc appointment tomorrkw. I really hope she scans me as I think I need to see the hb as a reassurance. I don't have nearly anywhere as much ms as I did with dd and only really tired most of the time (ms off and on). I'm starting to worry now.


----------



## tropicsgirl

To the new ladies, welcome! :) I hope everything goes well for you. 

Modified, I understand because I literally don't have any symptoms right now except for being totally exhausted (as in I come home from work, eat dinner, then pass out and wake up the next morning). The exhaustion was not as bad last week. So it worries me too....but I'm trying my best to keep positive. You're further along than me so I think your hormones may not be so "raging" anymore!

JJ's mom, I'm sorry your scan wasn't what you expected. I'm not sure why that happened, but at least it sounds like everything else is fine. I would also be irritated to be put a week behind as well. 

Off to go to sleep (again). I need it to be the weekend now...


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: All went well today!!! The US tech told me baby would be 1/5 of an inch, but baby was 1/4 of an inch! Little bigger than she expected. She said i'm right where i need to be. That my EDD is still gonna be Sept 12. I asked if there was 2 and she said no lol. She zoomed in on the baby and i heard the heartbeat! :cloud9: Seems so much more real now. I am over the moon!!!! I have a dr appt with my Dr. on Feb 11. Not real sure what for. I guess to see how i'm doing. The tech didn't say how many bpm the heartbeat was, but i was happy to just hear it! Andrew and i teared up. We are so excited!!! Makes it harder for me to hold the news in!
 



Attached Files:







us123.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3









us123(2).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, I'm considering mixing a little juice in with his formula to sweeten it up some if I have no luck with this new formula I just bought. I'm hoping maybe a different brand will be something he likes more. Also sorry about the fussy baby, my DS is the same. It's even worse now that he can crawl. He follows me all over the house crying at me until I pick him up. If he could have his way he would just be attached to my hip. LOL

jacky, DS does eat yogurt. I had DH pick some up at the store so I could start giving him yogurt every morning at breakfast. I hope your scan goes well today! 

babydust, so glad to hear your appointment was good. Your next appointment is the same day as mine if I'm not mistaken. At the 12 week appointment, you can do genetic testing if you opt to do that. Usually just an ultrasound and blood work that isn't invasive to the baby. If you opt not to do genetic testing then I would imagine it's just a regular check up where they will see what your weight is, check your urine, maybe hear the babies heartbeat with the doppler, etc.


----------



## modified

Thanks for the words every and :hugs: to everyone having a bit of rough time with boobs or babies! :hugs:

Welcome to new people too :happydance: babydust, glad your scan went well! That's fantastic :D

Well, I had a pretty bad day symptom wise yesterday! I was ever so slightly nauseous pretty much all day and would randomly gag like I was going to puke every so often - exactly how it was weeks ago, before I got my BFP. I was _shattered_ too. Again, how it was pre-BFP. Mum and I went to the supermarket to get dinner and about halfway round, I started having another funny turn. By the time we got to the checkout, I had to leave my mum and go and sit down. I could physically feel the energy draining out of me, heart was racing, I was freezing but I was sweating and I was shaking.

I got this _very_ rarely pre-pregnancy - once every 7 or 8 months or so. It's happened twice in the past week/week and a half :dohh: tried to explain to midwife when I was there and she said it's normal in pregnancy... I just left it there. I told her it happened pre-pregnancy, it's just more often now but... meh :shrug: :wacko:

I'm into the 1 week and x days countdown till the 12 week scan!! :happydance: But another thread has got me questioning just how far along i am... 

The first and second hpt I took were clearblue digitals with the conception indicator. Mine said 3+ weeks at 6 weeks + 6 days which would be 4 weeks + 6 days since conception?

I'm wondering just how accurate the measurements of baby were in the scan - it was 7 weeks + 5 days and the sonographer told me herself it'll only be rough as baby is so small. Oh, to be further along! :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified, you did have an external ultrasound which can be even more difficult to get accurate measurements on. Even with my internal exam my OB got two different measurements for my bean. I wouldn't stress too much about it, at the 12 week scan your bean will be bigger and they will be able to get better measurements with an external exam.


----------



## Dinah93

JJsmom said:


> I Love Lucy, I am going to call the clinic tomorrow to see what they say. I will say that I hate the smell of the formula too. It's just nasty! I even tasted it off my finger and gagged! I'd tasted mine before too just because I was curious. Definitely MUCH better! Maybe there is another way to get him to drink it by maybe putting like a tiny drop of baby food in there and mix with it. One person from one of my forums said they make prune smoothies by putting a tiny bit of prune puree with 1 oz milk, but you can make a bottle and maybe get the flavor distributed? I'm not really sure how to help with that.
> 
> Right now I'm dealing with a spoiled fussy baby. He wants to be constantly held and it's driving me crazy! He wont stop crying while in his disc and staring at me wondering why I'm not walking over there picking him up and cries harder. I know he's teething some, but my goodness. He stays in my arms attached to my boob all night from around midnight to 6am when he finally goes to sleep for about 2 hours. I think he's just spoiled rotten. LOL! And yes, I'm getting ready to go pick him up. HAHA! I just can't deal with the constant screaming. He has a massive temper on him already. Wonder who he gets that from!! :-=

DD had to have a very medicated formula as she fell off the charts too, she resisted quite hard at first. She was never a big eater either so if she took 60ml/2oz that was a great feed. From 4 months her nurse had us sticking 2 tablespoons of double cream into each bottle, give it a richer more natural taste. We also would sometimes put a little strawberry or apricot puree in, shake it up like a milkshake. When we first had to transition her from breastmilk to formula (I had to go on some medication urgently that was not baby friendly) I had expressed quite a bit, so we mixed all her bottles 50-50 formula to EBM for a few days, then 70-30, then finally we'd try a formula only bottle every other bottle, and she just accepted it.


----------



## Dinah93

modified said:


> I'm into the 1 week and x days countdown till the 12 week scan!! :happydance: But another thread has got me questioning just how far along i am...
> 
> The first and second hpt I took were clearblue digitals with the conception indicator. Mine said 3+ weeks at 6 weeks + 6 days which would be 4 weeks + 6 days since conception?
> 
> I'm wondering just how accurate the measurements of baby were in the scan - it was 7 weeks + 5 days and the sonographer told me herself it'll only be rough as baby is so small. Oh, to be further along! :haha:

Don't trust the clearblue indicator, mine said 3+ when I was only 4+3 (so only about 2 weeks 3 days since conception). THey can usually give an accurate date at 10-12 weeks pregnant as babies are all about the same size then.


----------



## modified

I definitely am not any _earlier_ than my ticker/the approx. date when I took the tests - my husband and I only had sex once :haha: I just can't be 100% sure of the exact date! It was in November though :haha: (implant out on November 8th, didn't have a chance to have a period!)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Dinah, I got a new brand of formula which he seems to tolerate better but he still prefers the breast. I've gotten him to drink 1.5 ozs the entire day so far. About 6 or 7 yesterday (2.5 ozs in the morning and then DH got him to drink nearly 4 ozs before bed). It's really a struggle with the bottles and sippy cups as he seems to think they're just chew toys. I was thinking of adding juice to the formula to sweeten it a bit but then I read that you shouldn't do that because it could upset his stomach and/or curdle the milk. I might have to ask about the puree thing or some other options to make the formula more appealing to him when we see his pediatrician again next week for a weight check. Makes me sad that he's dropped off the charts in weight and that I had no idea about it. It's hard not to feel guilty. He barely weighs more than what he did 3 months ago. :(

In other news, I scheduled the rest of my OB appointments up to 30 weeks. Hopefully I won't have to cancel them since I know DH and I will be moving in March/April if I'm not mistaken on when our lease is up. But as of now, my gender scan is scheduled for April 15th. But we may find out before that due to genetic testing at the 12 week appointment. They're offering a blood test this time around that examines the babies DNA in the mother's blood for chromosomal abnormalities but it can also tell the gender if you want to know. Really excited to possibly know around 14 weeks or so as I imagine it would take a couple weeks to get results back. May hold of announcing my pregnancy until then so we can announce the gender at the same time. I'm definitely in no hurry to deal with my annoying family.

What are you ladies thinking about genetic testing since I know that's one of the topics of the 12 week appointment for a lot of people?


----------



## jacky b

Modified, the range for pregnancy hormones is so large at each week mark to cover most of the population that blood tests only give approximately week. The clearblues are the same. They would have a level that they display 3+ for. It will be at a slight different point for everyone. 12 week scan will give a better indication of dates. But glad you are having some more symptoms :)

Brittany so glad your son is drinking a bit more. I hope he takes to it completely very soon so you don't have to worry about it anymore. Good luck with the yogurt! Hoping for lots of weight gains for your son!

Had my appointment this morning. It went well. I did have some spotting this morning which worried me especially as I've not had heaps of symptoms thr past week. She did a scan and all looked good. Heart beat is the best thing. So much more relieved now. She didnt measure but it had grown and development wise was closer to 9 weeks now (she said under 10 as well). Just have to wait until 20 Feb for 12 week scan as we are oversea on holiday the week before when I am meant to have it. The countdown is on! Oh and ms has come back today.


----------



## I Love Lucy

The formula is not working. DS went from chewing on the nipples and maybe drinking some of the formula to refusing to allow me or DH to get a bottle or sippy cup anywhere near his mouth. The poor boy was waking up nearly every hour wanting to nurse which was hell on me with the MS. I ended up bringing him to bed with me so he could just stay on the boob all night and we could both sleep at around 5 AM when I couldn't stay awake any longer. Still had a diaper with yellow pee in it this morning though rather than it being clear. New plan, sneak formula into his food. Managed to get him to take 2 ozs by mixing it in with some baby cereal. Now just trying to come up with ideas of foods I can mix it with which means I'll probably have to go back to spoon feeding him a lot of meals but I'll do it if it helps him gain weight.

Jacky, glad to hear your appointment went well. Especially with the spotting since I know seeing any blood while pregnant can make anyone nervous.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, what type of bottles are you using? Have you tried different ones?

Not sure if we'll do the genetic testing as I didnt with either DS1 or DS2. I guess I still have a bit to think about it as my next appt is in 3 weeks and I'll only be 10 weeks at that point. 

So I have been craving cinnamon/sugar stuff like crazy. DH went out of his way to get me a cinnamon/sugar wheel from papa murphy's. He put it in the oven for me and wouldn't you know it...he cooked it too long!!! UGH! Now I'm having to eat half burnt cinnamon/sugar wheel and it isn't that good. Guess tomorrow morning it's time for some cinnamon/sugar bread and eggs. LOL! I'll get it one way or another!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Well, had another ultrasound today! I didn't expect to get one (just went in to get blood test results,) but she offered, so I said yes!

It's amazing how the baby can grow in just 1 week! But like JJ's mom, I was a bit disappointed because I thought I was at least 8 weeks based on my LMP, but turns out I am 7 weeks 1 day...not sure if that's bad or good...or just normal?? She didn't do it transvaginally, so I don't know. But good thing is everything looks healthy and in the right place. We heard the heartbeat which was amazing! I just wish I was a bit further along...so could you please change my due date to september 12th instead...

We did a bit of genetic testing, but mostly because my DH is asian, so we had to test for certain things common there, but everything is fine. She asked about testing for down syndrome...but I don't want to. Don't think it's necessary as I'm younger. As for other stuff...I don't think we'll test for it as we don't know of anything running in either of our families...

JJ's mom, I haven't been craving cinnamon, but I've been craving a queso burrito right now. What I would GIVE to have one right now...but I live in Asia...so none for me!! :(

Jackyb, I'm glad your scan went well. :)

I have my 12 week scan March 1st...argh...1 month wait...don't know how I will wait that long...seems so far away when I know it's really not...


----------



## JJsmom

tropicsgirl, when I was pregnant with DS2 I craved burritos from taco bell smothered in their hot sauce! I just wanted all kinds of spicy food and I couldn't eat sweets period! It was crazy how that pregnancy went in terms of cravings and aversions! Glad your scan went well! Sorry you're not as far along as you thought either. It's funny how our bodies actually work and can ovulate later than we really think we have!


----------



## modified

Ive been horrendously nauseous and tired yesterday and the day before... blurgh! :nope: And floored by headaches yesterday and today :nope:

Buuuut just 1 day to go till I'm in a new week and 11 days till my "12 week" scan (I'll be approx 11+3) :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom the number of brands of bottles and sippy cups we have is ridiculous. We've been trying all kinds. DS kind of goes back and forth between which ones he likes. One day DH got him to drink fine out of one brand of bottle and the next day he wants nothing to do with it even if it has stuff he likes in it. I did try to weigh him yesterday by weighing myself and then weighing myself holding and the scale said he had gained weight. But who knows how accurate my scale is compared to the ones at the doctors.

Also sorry about your craving not being satisfied. I know there is an old wives tales about cravings that was actually accurate for me with DS as I had no desire to eat anything sweet. This time around I have a ridiculous amount of food aversions and want nothing greasy (I couldn't get enough of greasy food while pg with DS). I'm pretty much hooked on healthy stuff. And superman ice cream, it's ridiculous how much of that I'm eating... I guess not everything is healthy. :haha:

tropicsgirl, it's very normal for the baby not to match up with what he or she would be based on the LMP. With DS, he measured 5 days behind what he would have been based on my LMP and this time around the baby is 2 days behind. I did change your due date on the first post for you.

As for genetic testing, I'm really low risk for there being anything wrong but I've wanted to do it with DS and with this baby just so I can get the ultrasound at 12 weeks. If you opt to not to do genetic testing at my OB then you don't get another scan until 20 weeks which I think would be torture. 

Since we were talking about cravings, is anyone having any feelings about what their babies gender might be? I've been leaning towards wanting another boy but with the way my MS has been and the food aversions and cravings I'm kind of thinking this bean might be a girl since it's so different then what I experienced with DS.


----------



## jacky b

Brittany, its good that your son has put on weight. Fingers crossed it continues. 

Tropicsgirl, glad all the genetic testing went well. We didn't do the downs testing with my dd as my risk factors indicated low but my doc wants me to this time and we will not find out thr results. She is not concerned about downs but they have started using the 12 weeks scan and testing as a diagnostic for placenta problems (and with my history want to know issues as early as possible).

I'm thinking boy this time round. My ms isn't as bad as with my dd and the same foods just aren't doing it for me. With my dd all I wanted to eat was savory and cheese chips. The thought turns me off this time and its salads and desserts. Like today, I just want lamingtons (sponge cake dipped in chocolate icing and rolled in coconut). I'm actually considering making them just to eat them!


----------



## modified

I don't have a clue. I have an older brother and sister and they, along with my mum, had boys first so I'm saying girl just cause I like to be different :haha:

I've been totally floored with this headache. It's been over 48 hours and paracetamol just isn't touching it :nope:


----------



## babydust818

Do any of you feel weird pains in your uterus? I feel these stabbing pains every once in awhile. Not like severe or anything. I can't explain it. I feel my ovaries getting them too sometimes. Is this normal?


----------



## modified

Yeah, I've had it twice - the second time wasn't such a sharp pain. It was the same pain but duller and lasted all day.


----------



## babydust818

It's so weird. It's like pressure where i feel like i may have to pee or poop, but then it goes away real quick, but the fluttering of the pain is still there. I just can't put it into words lol.


----------



## JJsmom

The sharp pains could very well be round ligament pain. I've had it a couple of times so far. The worst is when you try to turn over and it just shoots through there. It's just where everything is stretching. 

modified, hope your headaches feel better soon!

I Love Lucy, Really glad to hear your son has put on some weight! I do the same at home with my DS2 to see how his weight is all the time to make sure he keeps gaining. DH brought me home some chicken lo mein from the chinese place later that day so I got what I wanted. LOL! I have been wanting more sweets so far this time around. I really want an ice cream cake and might send DH out to get one later, or maybe just a blizzard. I'd rather have the ice cream cake though, it's so much better! Had to look up what superman ice cream was as I've never heard of it! I've also been wanting to eat veggies like crazy. Got a veggie tray and downed it in no time. Was baby sitting 2 boys and one of them ate all the celery sticks in it while I got the broccoli and carrots. Gotta get me another one of those! 

We had pizza for dinner last night and DS1 loves cheese pizza so I had a slice and DS2 wouldn't let me eat in peace. So he decided he was going to eat my pizza too! He grabbed it and chomped down with his gums (still no teeth). I told my sis and of course she flipped out saying he isn't allowed cows milk til he's 1. But he only had a tiny bit of cheese. Everyone else in our group is feeding their kids straight cheese and they are younger than Colt.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thanks for the reassurance! I probably did just ovulate late...I have anywhere from 30-35 day cycles so that makes sense. 

Modified, I have the same pains sometimes. Agreed it's prob just round ligament pain. Though mine aren't as bad at the moment. 

It seems my cravings change every day. Right now I just want yogurt or some fruit, but the other day I wanted a burrito. The only thing I never seem to want now is milk and lots of chocolate which I usually like. 

No idea what the gender might be. However my DH thinks it's a girl...but I honestly have no idea! Me not craving chocolate is suspicious...boy?? haha who knows!


----------



## babydust818

I all the time want spicy stuff. like jalapeno cheetos or hot fries. mmm. I also get cravings for sweets. i think my peanut is a boy!


----------



## modified

What I want changes every day too. From cheese to yoghurts to mac n cheese to chocolate based cereals to crisp sandwiches :dohh:

Double figures today! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

My cravings change as well. Right now I am craving an ice cream cake from Dairy Queen. LOL! Getting one today! Also getting a country ham. I've been wanting one for a while so I'm finally getting it. I love the scraps from them in my eggs. Doc will be pretty upset with my BP most likely LOL!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Modified, I'm sorry about the horrible headaches you're having. I rarely get bad headaches but when I do, I usually have to have a Tylenol and then lay down in a dark quiet room for a nap. Hope you get some relief soon.

babydust, I have pains like what you describe from time to time. I think a lot of it is just your body preparing for the months ahead. I also have a lot of gas pains which can make me feel uncomfortable. Thankfully I haven't had ridiculous constipation this time around like what I had with DS. 

JJsmom, I can only ever find superman ice cream at Meijer. I don't know of any other store that carries it. Also, a lot of things I've read said you can offer cheese and yogurts and such as early as 6 months or wait until at least 8 months. You can also give food with cows milk in it as long as it's been cooked. I think the only thing you're not supposed to do is give cows milk to drink until a year. So I would say if he wants to eat some cheese pizza then go for it.


----------



## JJsmom

modified, sorry about your headaches! I have had a couple this pregnancy myself. I saw a post on FB that says if you put your hands/feet in hot/warm water and put a bag of frozen peas on the base of your head, it supposedly gets rid of your headache. Now it showed a pic of a girl sitting on something tall with her hands and feet in a sink with the bag on her neck. maybe that's something you can try.

I Love Lucy, I was thinking the same thing, that it's really just cow's milk to drink. But he didn't seem to have a problem with it and it wasn't like he ate a whole slice or anything. He only ate a very very small amount. 

I am so tired today! I have so much homework to do and don't have the time to do it. I hate that! I didn't realize I had as much as I do, and then I had to go grocery shopping too. So now I'm down to less than 4 hrs left to get it all done. :( Haven't had help from DH because he worked yesterday morning and this morning. He gets home and then wants to relax so I still had to take care of Coltyn (DS2). Then I asked for his help tonight and he'll only have him for about an hour, 2 at max because it's almost his bedtime and I have to nurse him. He nurses to sleep. Which means I'll be done about 10pm putting him down and then have 2 hours to get everything done. I know it doesn't help being on here but had to check in since I've had my nose in my books most of the day.

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## modified

JJsmom said:


> modified, sorry about your headaches! I have had a couple this pregnancy myself. I saw a post on FB that says if you put your hands/feet in hot/warm water and put a bag of frozen peas on the base of your head, it supposedly gets rid of your headache. Now it showed a pic of a girl sitting on something tall with her hands and feet in a sink with the bag on her neck. maybe that's something you can try.
> 
> I Love Lucy, I was thinking the same thing, that it's really just cow's milk to drink. But he didn't seem to have a problem with it and it wasn't like he ate a whole slice or anything. He only ate a very very small amount.
> 
> I am so tired today! I have so much homework to do and don't have the time to do it. I hate that! I didn't realize I had as much as I do, and then I had to go grocery shopping too. So now I'm down to less than 4 hrs left to get it all done. :( Haven't had help from DH because he worked yesterday morning and this morning. He gets home and then wants to relax so I still had to take care of Coltyn (DS2). Then I asked for his help tonight and he'll only have him for about an hour, 2 at max because it's almost his bedtime and I have to nurse him. He nurses to sleep. Which means I'll be done about 10pm putting him down and then have 2 hours to get everything done. I know it doesn't help being on here but had to check in since I've had my nose in my books most of the day.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!

Ooh that's definitely something to try! Thanks :thumbup: I've been okay today... only a couple of sharp "warnings" that a headache was coming but it never amounted to anything!

I hope you find some time to get everything done! I start open university within the next few days (enrolled before getting pregnant) and I'm absolutely dreading it! I don't have the energy :nope:

Speaking of that... is this normal?

When I get up and just stand or walk, after a few minutes I start to get breathless and I feel nauseous. The longer I stand or walk, the strong the symptoms get. After 5 minutes, I'm swaying and feel like if I don't sit down *right now* I'm either going to fall down, pass out or throw up? My midwife tried to tell me it's normal but... if this is normal, how do other people work? Look after their other children? :nope:


----------



## tropicsgirl

What is this superman icecream?? Must be good!

I feel for you ladies who are having to go to school. Even though I graduated from university awhile ago, I'm thinking about going back for my masters degree. Having a child and doing that sounds exhausting, but worth it I suppose.

dizziness is a symptom...so I think it's normal. Sometimes I carry around a lime (crazy I know...) and sniff it when I feel that way...haha! Look weird doing it, but it helps. 

Today I'm getting these short stabbing pains on the left side of my stomach. They're not around all the time but they're annoying. Feeling so tired too. Ready to go home and take a nap. I get so tired going up stairs too. Feel so out of shape!


----------



## modified

It's so much more dizziness though :\ When I was with my most recent ex, the first time it happened he asked if I was hypoglycaemic (he was) because, apparently, it's identical to a low blood sugar attack. The fact that, if I drink a very sugary drink whilst feeling that way, I can almost literally feel my energy growing again as the crap feelings go.

Based on how he would get when he forgot to use his glucose meter, I'd have put money on that! But I've had several blood tests over the years (never specifically for this - it never happened enough for me to bother going to the doc until now) and nothing has ever come up.

It's weird. I told my midwife and she said dizziness is normal and I shut up because I didn't want to explain that it's so much more than that :nope: I would go to the doctor about it but he'll just take blood and, if I wasn't having an "episode" at the time, wouldn't it just come up normal!? :wacko:

No one needs to reply to this aha, I didn't mean to type so much!


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified what you're experiencing does sound normal. I know I occasionally get dizzy and will feel breathless going up my stairs even though I never had a problem with it before pregnancy. I definitely think you should mention it again to your doctor though if this is a problem you experienced before pregnancy. I would think if you had some kind of medical condition the results would show up even if you're not having an episode but I'm no doctor so I can't say for sure.

tropicsgirl, superman ice cream is black cherry, vanilla, and blue moon ice cream all swirled together. I can't seem to get enough of it this pregnancy. What's sad is I came downstairs and saw DH had, had a bowl and I told him not to eat anymore of it because I want to eat it all myself. It's like a gallon container of ice cream. :haha:


----------



## modified

Ach, we'll see how things go! :haha:

That ice cream sounds goooood!

I got my blood results from my midwife booking in appointment. Apparently I'm not immune to rubella so I "should avoid contact with that disease".. like I'm gonna go hunting down someone with rubella :haha: :winkwink:

My mum also brought over this this morning... she'd bought it for me. I'm scared that it's early but I'm not sure her buying this could do any damage :winkwink:

https://direct.asda.com/Johnson's-Baby-Essentials-Box/002687925,default,pd.html

Everything smells amaaazing:happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've wanted to start buying a few things already for this baby but I'm going to wait until I reach second trimester. I don't think I would cope well seeing things that I bought if something should happen. But don't think I haven't picked out just about everything I plan to buy already. :haha:


----------



## tropicsgirl

That superman icecream does sound amazing! Ice cream is one of my cravings and I could probably eat it every day...

DH and I got into an argument the other day (over something stupid) but I worry that if I argue with him (I got pretty upset,) that it will be bad for the baby. :( I spent the next day worrying that my stress would cause an MC or something. I'm fine obviously...but still nervous. I've been having occassional dull pressure in my abdomen, but it could just be stomach issues. 

I won't start buying until at the earliest 2nd trimester...just can't afford to!


----------



## babydust818

I refuse to buy anything for the baby until I feel completely confident that nothing bad will happen. last time I bought a swing and within 4 days I miscarried. I can't help but think I jinx myself. Sucks how much a mc can ruin you. 

tropic I understand about the arguing. I feel the same. seems like it upsets me so much that I think it affects the baby. try to calm yourself before you start to lose your cool.


----------



## modified

I had a screaming, blazing, shouting and swearing, blood pumping murderous (yeah, _that_ big hah!) argument with someone when I was 6 weeks. For the next 5-6 days after, I had crippling cramps - so bad I'd cry! I thought it was stress (I have stomach ulcers)!

But a week and 5 days later at my scan, baby was okay. 

Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

I have been looking at things but I won't buy anything until we know what it is. We'll have to buy another crib, and DH was like, where will we put it? LOL! We already have 1 crib in our room, so looks like we'll have 2. But we have so much stuff from DS2, that I will wait and see what this one is first.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thanks. :) I'm feeling much better about it. I really have to learn to keep my cool (well so does my DH I think...) I think it's just the stress of everything. My DH is applying for a visa to go to my home country so that is stressful. Also, I think he's secretly stressing out about the baby (finances, etc.) We're both very excited, just worried which is normal I guess. 

babydust, that's partly why I don't want to buy anything either. Worried I'd jinx it! Oh well...better to save money anyway.


----------



## babydust818

JJ I ask the same to myself about one crib! lol. I want to have the crib in my room. I have another bedroom but it's downstairs and it's so cold down there. this isn't our forever home. we're renting off OHs brother. I hope we can make room!


----------



## I Love Lucy

tropicsgirl, maybe next time things start to get intense try to leave the room until you calm down. I remember whenever I would get upset while I was pg with DS it would instantly result in me getting very nauseated and sometimes throwing up. Having arguments is normal though. Pregnancy is stressful because of all the hormonal changes happening inside your body, plus all the changes having a baby will bring. It's scary sometimes thinking about finances, how a baby is going to impact your relationship, etc.

JJsmom, have you considered getting a toddler bed for your DS and using his crib for the new baby? I've seen toddler beds for babies as young as 18 months, I know your baby will be a bit younger than that when your new baby arrives but it might be an option to consider. Unless you have no desire to move your DS from your room then that might be a waste but I know that's something we're planning with our DS since he would be close to moving out of his crib anyways.

babydust, what about getting a bassinet for you room or maybe a cosleeper? I never had to worry about this since my bedroom is huge so I'm not sure how long a baby fits in those but that might be something to think about. As for the room downstairs, is it possible to put a heater in there to keep that room warmer so you don't have to make your room more cramped assuming you would eventually want to put the baby in his or her own room while you're still renting from your OH's brother.

AFM, DS's weight check appointment went great. He's now 15 lbs, 7 ozs so he gained back everything he lost plus some so he knows weighs more than what he did in December before he lost weight. Pretty happy with everything since with the current arrangement with the formula DS is only needing to get about 6 ozs of formula added to his food and then I'm able to continue to breastfeed him. I am unhappy with the fact that it seems like his pediatrician is really trying to push formula on me. Even with him gaining nearly 10 ozs in a week they're still trying to get me to give him bottles of formula (which he hates). It's like they want me to end breastfeeding and switch him entirely to formula which I have no desire to do. Formula is not the right decision for our family which is why we chose breastfeeding and why I was so heartbroken when I had to supplement. I wish people, especially those in the medical field, would be more supportive of breastfeeding.

Also planning to take my first bump picture tomorrow. Is anyone else starting to show?


----------



## navywag

Glad everything is going well for everyone  trying not to stress out and argue is proving hard for me atm, hubby is getting frustrated because he comes home from work and ive done basically nothing all day apart from school runs and sometimes putting the dinner on, and im getting frustrated because my ms is still so bad that i find it hard just doing that! 
i just wish he could experience what i feel like for a few days so he understands how awful i feel!! 
feel bad on my dd too, as when she gets home from school we used to do stuff , play games, art stuff etc, now all i can do is help with homework do dinner n she has to entertain herself!

apart from that im finally starting to show a bit, loosing the bloat and feeling pregnant instead of just ill!!


----------



## navywag

ohh and this is a pic of my bump at 12 and 13 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







bump1213.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## modified

Don't think I'm starting to show. I'm overweight and it's still early! Boo, I want a big bump :haha:


----------



## babydust818

modified said:


> Don't think I'm starting to show. I'm overweight and it's still early! Boo, I want a big bump :haha:


Same here girl!


----------



## modified

It'll happen eventually! I hope :haha: I did buy my first pair of maternity jeans today - though I'm just looking more chubby than usual, not pregnant!


----------



## tropicsgirl

I'm def. bloated! It seriously looks like I'm pregnant, especially after I eat...and I'm not even overweight! Maybe it shows more on me because I'm thing..don't know! 

I had horrible leg cramps in my inner thigh last night...not sure why. Made it really hard to fall asleep. It was like off and on cramps...really hurt!! :( In the daytime it's fine...


----------



## jacky b

Tropicsgirl, I used to get bad cramping with my dd - I would have to move positions as the blood wasn't flowing back from the legs like it should have. It was worst when I slept on my back or left side. I ended up finding that a body pillow was great at helping with cramping. Hope you find something that works xx

Not sure when I will show. With my dd I was 26 weeks before you could see but being mg second it will be sooner this time :) 

Hope everyone is feeling good today xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

navywag, sorry you're DH isn't being more supportive. Mine is pretty good most of the time about me not doing anything around the house but that's probably because he's a slob and having a mess everywhere doesn't bother him like it does me. He did get mad at me one day when I was asking him for help with DS and had the nerve to say that I never feel well. As if I have any control over how crappy I feel. 

Love your bump pictures too. I think I'm showing a little bit but not that much. Will attach my 10 week bump picture in a minute. My maternity clothes are still large on me but I want to do some kind of progression thing for this baby and I want all the pictures to be in the same clothes so that it's easier to see the changes.

Modified and babydust, with this being your first it might be awhile before you show. I don't think I had a really noticeable bump with DS until about 16 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydust818

You girls are so tiny!! I'm a 200 lb girl. It will be awhile before my bump comes through lol. I'm so jealous too! I am definitely a bloater though. I can already feel my pants getting tighter.


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, don't worry you aren't the only one! I was 205 when I got pregnant this time and 215 with both my boys. I only feel bloated like I can't suck my tummy in like I used to. It will be a while before I show. :)

I Love Lucy, Putting DS2 in a toddler bed isn't an option. We only have 2 bedrooms in this house and DS1 is in one, and we are in the other. I think 13/14 months will be too young to move him into a toddler bed. I can eventually purchase the equipment to change his crib to a toddler bed. Glad your DS is gaining weight! I'm mostly down to BF'ing once a day and that's at night. I'm just not getting anything out anymore. I've been supplementing and since I have been he's gaining weight like crazy! He was 17 lbs 7oz at his last doc appt 1.5 months ago and today I weighed him at home and he was 20lbs. He's drinking a lot of formula though. He seems to rather have the bottle during the day anyways and the boob at night. He wakes up a lot though because he doesn't get full. 

AFM, been feeling really crampy and tired! I've had a lot of round ligament pain yesterday and today. It's 6:20 and my DS1 is supposed to go have his birthday dinner tonight and he just finally chose where he wants to go. Go figure. So now he's up there getting ready and I'm waiting on him to come down so I can go upstairs and get ready.


----------



## tropicsgirl

jacky b, a body pillow would be good! Last night was not so bad...but I kept waking up every 2 hours for some unknown reason. I just don't sleep deeply through the night like I used to for some reason. 

Even though I'm thin, I'm still very much a bloater! I seriously think I look 4-5 months pregnant after I eat..no joke. Even my DH says that and he said the other day he noticed some ladies staring at me who obviously thought I was pregnant....nope it's just the bloat!

I'm just trying to stay awake at work now and lunch time cannot come soon enough. I'm hungry...


----------



## babydust818

Went to the drs at 1130 because i had light pink spotting. I'm left with even more questions. The dr went over my sonogram with me. Said baby looked okay but he did see a dermoid tumor in my right ovary and a cyst in my left ovary. He said the dangers of that to the baby are none, but it may be affecting my hormone levels (progesterone). He scheduled me another scan on Monday at 1030am. I have to go see my original dr later that day at 230pm. He asked if we heard a heartbeat and i said yes. He said well that's good because only 3% who have a heartbeat ends bad. So that gave me a little bit of reassurance. He said the tumor could be a reason why i am spotting because it's left over from when i ovulated..... or something like that. I didn't follow that part. I am just anxious now for Monday to get here.... i don't know whether to cry or not.


----------



## jacky b

Babydust, I hope everything is ok xx good luck Monday at your scan xx
I had light pink spotting at the end of last week, just before my scheduled antenatal appointment. She did a scan and couldn't find anything to explain it (hb looked good as did growth). She put mine down to the placenta doing its final attachment that is common between 6-9 weeks.


----------



## babydust818

I'm not really sure what is going on. I just ate dinner and then went to the store. As i was walking around i all of a sudden felt nauseous. Then i started feeling feverish. I was breaking a sweat real bad and then the lights seemed to be getting brighter and brighter. I felt dizzy. It lasted 3 mins and then went away. Any ideas?


----------



## modified

That's how I feel _every_ time I walk. It comes on after anything between 5 and 20 minutes and it lasts until I sit down and rest. I've been told here and by my midwife that it's normal :shrug:


----------



## JJsmom

Babydust, it might have been your blood sugar level. I'd definitely mention it to your doc just to check. I'm not sure about that being normal. I know dizziness is normal, but not feeling feverish? But I'm not a doc either.


----------



## tropicsgirl

babydust, I felt that yesterday too. I wanted to go lie down or throw up...

I thought I had gotten away with not having any morning sickness, but now I'm not so sure...I've been waking up feeling queasy (don't actually throw up,) and randomly I will feel that way during the day/evening. Before if I ate something I would feel better...but now it doesn't seem to help. :/ It's no fun going anywhere because of this nausea!! And I can't stay awake past 9 PM anymore...


----------



## JJsmom

Still not feeling much nausea, just here and there. I've had to completely switch DS2 to formula. Even at night because he's just not getting enough. He's constantly waking up screaming hungry. I'd nurse him and he'd fall asleep. Try to lay him down and he'd wake up screaming again. So last night I gave him a bottle to see if that'd help him and sure enough he slept 4 hours before waking back up. I guess this pregnancy has finally made e stop producing milk. Tried pumping earlier this week after a few hours and didn't even get 1 oz out of both so I knew it was a matter of time. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do because he loves to comfort suck at times but he wont take a pacifier. I guess I'll let him continue to comfort suck as long as he wants to.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Babydust, let us know how your doctor appointment goes today. 

JJsmom, what about giving DS a bottle of formula and then putting him on the breast afterwards to comfort suck?


----------



## babydust818

OHHHHHH i just wanna jump up and down with excitement! I got to see peanut today and it was the most CUTEST thing ever to see it's little arms and legs wiggling around. My gosh it was adorable! Heartbeat was 173 bpm. Also baby is measuring 2 days ahead as of right now. Such a strong little bean i got!! OOO i am just so excited. I go see my OBGYN at 230 to go over everything. I hope it's all good news!!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8









baby2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy said:


> Babydust, let us know how your doctor appointment goes today.
> 
> JJsmom, what about giving DS a bottle of formula and then putting him on the breast afterwards to comfort suck?

I am doing that at night. I'm frustrated a bit because I've lost my milk, but I understand because I'm pregnant again so my body says it has to produce for the baby inside now. At least I got some good time nursing DS2 and plan on doing the same with baby #3. I feel so tired and crappy today. Blah!

Babydust, so exciting seeing your little bean!!! 173 is definitely a strong heartbeat!! :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Babydust, so glad your appointment went well. It's always amazing getting to see the little bean for the first time. 

JJsmom, I understand your frustration as I'm kind of in the same boat. I think I went into this just expecting to be able to nurse all through pregnancy and have the option of tandem nursing. I never expected to have supply problems so it all caught me off guard which of course just made it more difficult to accept the need to supplement


----------



## modified

Wooo! That's great babydust! :D :D

My "12 week" ultrasound is technically tomorrow (it's after midnight here, heh... It's on Wednesday) and I'm a little worried after this:

I've been getting pains I don't know how to describe. Sometimes they're in the right hand side like the stretching pains, other times they're right above my pubic bone. They don't feel the same as the pains the midwife told me was ligament stretching... but still no blood... so it's probably just stretching pains still.

It only happened late last night. It started then 3 or 4 hours later, I went to bed. When I got up in the morning, it was gone. It came back about 2 or so hours ago. So it's only happening at night.

I also haven't been to the bathroom for a poo in I don't even know how long.. a good while. So it could be associated with that.

Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## jacky b

Modified, good luck tomorrow! Thr lack of toilet could be contributing to it. Do you eat a big meal at night? I found with dd I had bad bowel pains at night due to thr blocking. I ate heaps of fruit especially prunes and they seem to pass. Hope they disappear. Thinking of you tomorrow x

Fabulous new babydust! Excellent strong hb!

Brittany and JJsmom, sorry your milk has dried up. I have heard of people dry nursing for a while until it starts coming back in later in pregnancy. Not sure at what point it comes back though?

We are offon holidays tomorrow :) driving 5 hrs tomorrow to airport to fly out Thursday (its Tuesday already for me). Interesting flying 9hrs with a 13month old... Fun times! Buy looking forward to getting away and having a distraction while I wait for my next scan (when I'm 13 weeks). Only 2 weeks to wait.

Hope everyone is going well and getting some relief from ms xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Modified, the pains could definitely be due to not having a BM. I remember when I was pg with DS I was in so much pain I was in tears. I also found it would be worse at night. Definitely up the amount of fiber rich food in your diet and maybe add a stool softener.

Jacky, I hope you have a great vacation!

AFM, having an awful day with MS. This pregnancy I can't complain too much in regards to MS because it's loads better than what I experienced with DS but these bad days are so hard with a LO to look after. I'm counting down the hours until DH gets home.


----------



## modified

I've got a stool softener here, I just keep forgetting about it :haha: I'm not sure it'd be a good idea though... I've gone from being constipated but "normal" to being constipated.. but it being practically liquid when I _do_ go :blush:

Had my scan today! I measured 3 days ahead so am 11+6, not 11+3 which puts my final, stable due date at August 21st!

Baby was asleep with their hand on their forehead (can be seen in the top 2 photos) and their legs crossed - they better uncross them in a few weeks! :winkwink:

I hope you feel better!! My nausea has been really bad but I'm lucky to not be throwing up :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3499 small.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3503 small.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust818

OMG that is so stinkin cute Modified. So funny how they already know how to relax and chill lol. Awww!! <3 Im guessing boy for you!

Hope you're feeling better ilovelucy!


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations Modified! Wonderful news and gorgeous pictures xx

Hope you feel better Brittany


----------



## tropicsgirl

Great pics modified! You got yourself a cutie there! ;) 

I too am having constipation now...2 weeks ago I didn't have it and now I regret not asking the doctor for some medicine for it just in case. 

Woke up last night in the middle of the night (as I've been doing every night for the past week). Maybe it's due to me going to sleep at 8 pm every night...but I generally feel worse in the nighttime than the daytime. I guess it's good because I'm usually OK at work...but I don't get enough sleep like I should. Wish I could have stayed home from work today!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi everyone. Could I join you all? My EDD at the moment is 30th September and this is baby number two :-D I have a daughter who will be 3 on the 19th feb! Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:


----------



## BaybeeMama

Due September 4th here &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## dream.angel

Hey guyz may I join :) ..<3 its my 1st pregnancy.. according to ov day my due date will be september 18 ..m h&h 9 months to all


----------



## Est.Sweden

Hi everyone, I am new here. I believe that I am due around the 16th of September, although I have not had a dating scan yet. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Kristle

Hey ladies!
I am currently experiencing bowl issues myself and it is so uncomfy!
Lol btw my due date is Sept 12 and this is my second baby I have a beautiful
4 year old daughter.


----------



## JJsmom

Hope all you ladies with ms feel better soon!! 

modified, love the scan pics!!! 

tropics, is it that you might be hungry at night? Or just insomnia? I hate pregnancy insomnia...it makes for a long day when I'm babysitting and can't take a nap! During my last pregnancy my doc gave me miralax for constipation, I had it bad and that really helped.

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Sorry if I offend anyone, but I'm excited. I just got my approval letter for medicaid so I calling to get an appt with my regular doc instead of the clinic. I can't wait until I get back into my doc, I really like her. And being high risk, I want to be monitored by the best docs!


----------



## babydust818

thats great new JJsmom! I would want to be monitored closely too! You'll be much happier and at ease.

Kristle we have the same due date!!!

welcome everyone!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified, those are such cute scan pictures!! I'm even more excited for my scan on Tuesday now. I'll also update your due date. 

tropicsgirl, I find I have to have a small snack in the middle of the night when I wake up or I start to feel really sick. Perhaps you should try the same and see if it help anything.

JJsmom, glad you get to see your regular doctor now. I wouldn't blame you for wanting to feel more comfortable given your high risk pregnancy. 

Lots of new members! Welcome all! I'll add everyone to the first post. :)


----------



## Belle2528

Hey, just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Belle, 28 and pregnant with a miracle baby. We were told we'd never have children naturally and we're proceeding with adoption yet here I am :)

Due date is the 3rd September. Nervous, frightened, worried etc and looking forward to my 12 week scan on the 19th Feb :)

Xxx


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Belle!!!! So happy for you


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Belle on your miracle baby!

My first appt with my doc is on the 17th. So I'll be 11 weeks according to the scan I had. I'll talk with them though and see if I want to do the scan at 12 weeks. I didn't with DS2 but at the same time I saw him further along and I just want to make sure everything is OK. As long as they don't poke my baby I'm all good with it. Ugh...I still have to tell my family!


----------



## Dinah93

Thank God nausea is finally easing, and feeling more alert. Obstetrician again tomorrow about my blood pressure, doubt any changes will be made but at least I'm being seen every 2 weeks this time.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Welcome and congrats to everyone! :)

JJ's mom, I honestly don't know. I do eat a snack sometimes when I wake up. But I really think it's just some kind of insomnia...I sleep fairly deeply and then will just wake straight up in the middle of the night. It could also be related to me needing to use the toilet though...either way it's no fun but just have to deal with it I guess. 

Ilovelucy, sometimes I will wake up and have an orange or something if I feel nauseous which does help most of the time. 

JJsmom, I'm glad you got medicaid! I will be moving back to the US in hopefully a couple months (I live abroad) and I'm hoping medicaid will go through for me (it should...) 

So excited for everyone's scans! :) Post pics of the ultrasound! ;) Mine isn't until March 1st...have to be patient. 9 weeks today though...more than halfway through the first trimester!! :D


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

It's been a good few weeks since I posted here :dohh: 

I went for a dating scan, official due date has come back at 9th September :thumbup: which makes me 9+3 today, so my ticker is out. I can't believe how fast this is going?!!

I have been using my Doppler since 7+4, and pick up the heart beat each time, so now in just patiently waiting until my 12 week scan, on 5th March, when I will be 13+1 by then :coffee: 

I hope everyone's morning sickness is settling down, mine has peaked this last week, but hopefully by week 10 it subsides like it did with DD!

x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Belle! So happy you were able to conceive your miracle baby. 

JJsmom, we still have to tell our family too. We're not thrilled about it because they drove me and DH crazy while I was pg with DS. My mom and MIL were ridiculous constantly whining about being left out even though there was nothing for them to be involved in. Seriously, it's like they just wanted to be the one pregnant. Plus so many other things that they did that just caused me stress and upset. 

Any ideas on how you're announcing (or anyone else for that matter)? We just called our family last time (we live too far away to be making trips to do it in person, especially while dealing with MS) but that seemed to make our family think they could call us every day and harass us about the pregnancy and the doctor appointments and basically act like I had no clue what I was doing. So we're doing a different approach this time and sending a e-mail to the immediate family with a picture of my DS and a caption that says "DS has a 'big' announcement" and in the picture he'll be wearing a t-shirt that says "I'm going to be a big brother". I really want to make DS as involved as possible since I worry that a lot of people are going to overlook him now that their is a new baby coming into the picture and I definitely don't want that. 

tropicsgirl, just think of the sleepless nights as practice for the later months of pregnancy when you're getting up to use the bathroom multiple times and for when your LO arrives. At 10 months, my DS still doesn't STTN. I think at this point, DH and I won't even be phased by the lack of sleep when baby #2 arrives. 

Sarah, glad to see you back here. I updated the first post with your due date. I found my MS with DS got worse before it got better so hopefully yours is ending soon. Though mine is very manageable I struggled with DS until 14-15 weeks before I got some relief so I'm just not expecting it to go away for awhile.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, last time I just called my family up as soon as it was confirmed by the doc pee test (so 4 weeks) and told my sis, mom, and dad. My mom wasn't happy at all and I'm like seriously??? Because with DS1 I waited til I was 12 weeks (I had a miscarriage previously) and my mom flipped out on me. She did again and when I talked to my sis (who lived with my mom) she was excited and she talked to my mom and calmed her down. She explained to her that I was in a complete different scenario than I was with DS1 and that I was getting married and having a family and that my DH is a great guy. Then all of a sudden my mom was excited. This time she'll probably be flipped out cause I waited so long again. But honestly, I haven't felt too pregnant and maybe it's just because it's my third, but it's like I feel the pains and slight nausea, but maybe I'm just not connected to it yet because the off dates. 

For announcing I talked to DH and we've decided to buy grandma cards for V-day and put a pic of the ultrasound in there and mail them to them. The only ultrasound I have is when I was 7+3 so just a blob in there, but I don't know when I'll get another one. I don't know how much private scans are either around here and I'd hate to pay for one so early when I'd love to have a 3D/4D when I'm further along. 

tropicsgirl, hope you're able to get on Medicaid as soon as you get back too. Just make sure you get everything filled out right before you leave or else it could take a couple months before you get your approval letter. Well of course unless you get one of those presumptive eligibility forms. I had to apply because since I decided to be a SAHM and DH works 2 jobs (he doesn't get insurance at either) we aren't eligible and the stinking Obamacare is so expensive it's crazy, at least for us. DH is working on losing 5 more pounds so he can get into the military. Only problem is he was supposed to lose it last week but then we had his mom's birthday and then my DS1's birthday and he said he didn't eat any bread but ate cake almost every day last week and ice cream. Then he wondered why he gained 1 pound. LOL! So this week he's hitting the gym and drinking his water and I'm cooking healthier dinners. Sorry, went off rambling a bit. I just woke up a bit ago and figured DS2 would wake up but hasn't yet. Guess I should go back to sleep so he wakes up as soon as I pass back out. LOL! Hope y'all have a great night!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ilovelucy, yes...I guess I'll have to think of it like that haha!

Families respond in all sorts of different ways it seems...I thought my parents would be upset, but actually they were quite calm and collected and seem quite excited to be first time grandparents! It's my older brother who seems to not react so well! Though maybe he always thought he'd be first since he's older...or maybe he's just in shock haha!

JJsmom, thats a good idea. I can ask my parents to help me out with that while I am over here. I want to get that sorted out as soon as I can and not have to worry about it when I get over there.

I would like to get 3d scans as well...do they offer them to you or do you usually have to ask for them? Are they much more expensive? 

I was feeling great this morning, just tired...then tonight of course I have off and on nausea. Nighttime is the worst for me. :( And now my DH is visiting home at the moment and it's kind of lonely! But I guess I should appreciate my alone time while I can still have it!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I had a 3D scan at my 20 week appointment. DH just asked if they were able to do a 3D scan and they said yes and she got us a lot of pictures and such of DS. My icon picture is one of them. I don't know what it costs as I'm double insured so I rarely have anything to pay.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry you feel poorly at night tropicsgirl! Hope it starts easing up on you.

The 3D/4D scan costs $120 as they are elective and it is a 20 minute ultrasound where you get a DVD with images and a few clips on it. It specifies it is NOT covered by insurance. Last year with DS2, they asked if I was going to get it and I said we were thinking about it. She changed the things real fast and showed us and that's where I got my profile pic from. She gave me a couple good pics of him and a video of him. So I decided I didn't need to purchase it since she did it for me, even if it was only a couple of minutes long. :) And they only do them for established patients. There aren't a lot of locations that do them in my town. I could probably drive an hour or two and find better prices but adding gas, I doubt it.


----------



## Jett55

I was in the hospital for nearly 3 days with bad ms couldn't keep water down even. Starting to feel better & I have an appointment on the 11th.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh no Jett!! Hope your ms starts going away! Glad you're feeling a little better. :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Me too I'm just glad I've been able to keep stuff down now & hoping the worse is over.


----------



## modified

eek, that's horrible!! I hope it passes soon :nope:

I've been having cramps a fair amount, mostly at night, still. Worse than they were before - but then I realised I haven't been to the toilet in a week :blush: I went today and I feel good :haha:

The only other symptom I really have anyone is tiredness.. yaaaaawn. Everything else is mostly gone! Other than headaches, actually.


----------



## I Love Lucy

My 3D ultrasound wasn't 20 minutes. She just switched over to 3D/4D and took a few pictures for us. Like 10 and then she went back to the regular 2D and started taking all the measurements and such that she needed to do. Maybe since it wasn't what they would do for $120 is why I didn't have to pay anything. 

Jett, that sounds awful! I always think I have MS really bad with the 24/7 nausea but I really don't when you consider how hard people with hyperemesis have it. Hopefully MS goes away for you soon. We both have appointments on the same day. I'm so excited about it since I get another ultrasound that I keep forgetting that DH's birthday is on the 10th. :haha:

modified, I'm glad you were able to go to the bathroom, hopefully that helps with the cramping. I'm really glad that this time around I only seem to miss a day rather than going a week without having a BM as that was just awful.

AFM, my DH is sick. I'm really hoping I don't catch it because with DS to look after and MS already I will just be miserable. DH has been sleeping downstairs though and washing his hands constantly so he's trying really hard to keep me from getting it but ugh, nothing worse then being sick while pregnant.

I've also been thinking a lot about it and I think this baby is going to be my last. I've been telling DH that if we were to have a third I would want to wait a few years so I can have some time to have my body back to myself. I've been pregnant or breastfeeding since summer of 2012, I just need a break. Then I just keep thinking that because this baby and DS will be so close in age that they'll be really close so I imagine them always playing together and a third baby would always be alone which would make me feel bad. Not to mention, we'll be going through potty training and teething and maybe back to having some kind of normal night of sleep and I don't know if I would want to disrupt that by bringing another baby home and pretty much starting all over. Obviously, it's still early and DH and I aren't going to go the route of any kind of permanent birth control in case my feelings change but it's just interesting to me how my feelings have kind of changed as I used to always say I definitely want 3 but now 2 sounds far more appealing.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Jett, feel better soon!!

Modified, I know that feeling...I haven't been able to do "that" haha...in 3 days and already I feel miserable. I just want to "get it out!!" haha!

Feeling so tired. Was late to work today because I literally could not get myself out of bed. I haven't felt this exhausted since...well...never! It's annoying because my co-teachers know about my pregnancy but don't seem to empathize (one has even been pregnant before, albeit a long time ago...) It's like.. oh, you don't look pregnant so you must feel fine...argh. 

Ilovelucy, I can imagine it would be nice to have a break in between pregnancies. At this point, I'm not even thinking about having a 2nd kid...I think I'd want space in between (but everyone's different). I think siblings all tend to be fairly close despite age differences...at least the ones I've observed seem to be like that. 
I hope you don't get sick! Being sick on top of being pregnant would be awful...I always hope that my students (I'm a primary teacher,) don't get me sick...but sometimes it is inevitable!


----------



## modified

I'd love a big family but I cannot ever imagine going through the stress and worry that this pregnancy has been again!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think I just in general for more negative about this pregnancy then what I was the first time around because I wasn't exactly ready to go through all the awful stuff again. I had never intended to even start TTC until DS was at least a year but DH was just so broody so I gave in to NTNP thinking it wouldn't happen for awhile because of how irregular my cycles were due to breastfeeding. Go figure we catch the egg as soon as we stop preventing. :dohh: Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about this baby but going through pregnancy with a 10 month old is so hard.


----------



## Dwee

Oh haaaaaay! My name's Phoebe, I'm coming up to 11 weeks, am due on September 4th and I feel sick as a dawg. Hehe, sounds like an alcoholics anonymous intro :p


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Phoebe, I've added you to the first post. I'm right there with you on the feeling sick. Hopefully we won't be dealing with MS much longer as we all start moving into second trimester.


----------



## modified

I haven't felt sick in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats Phoebe! :) 

I haven't felt sick either! Had minor nose bleeding today (only a little blood when I blew). I assume it's related to my pregnancy because they say you can get nosebleeds (though I wouldn't call it a nosebleed as it was so little). 

Ilovelucy, that;s tough. :( I can't even imagine having a 10 month old and being pregnant..but then again many women have done it that way. Hopefully your DH is helping you out and it will get better once the 2nd trimester comes around.


----------



## modified

I definitely couldn't imagine having another kid and being pregnant too! Watching my nephew on skype is exhausting enough :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Modified, I hope that means your MS is gone for good!!

tropicsgirl, nosebleeds are definitely normal in pregnancy. I remember with DS I was sitting down watching tv and felt something coming out of my nose, thought it was just snot due to allergies or something but nope, it was blood. I only had a nosebleed like that one time though. Also glad to hear you haven't been having much trouble with MS, hopefully it's gone for good for you as well.

AFM, announced to immediate family last night. Everyone was really excited and I didn't have to deal with any negative comments about not being told as soon as I found out like I was worried about happening. Have my 12 week appointment at 3 this afternoon so will probably announce to the rest of the world after that just so I can get it all out of the way.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, it is very difficult being pregnant and having a little one already! My 8 month old is very demanding and on top of that I babysit 2 boys, 2 and 4. I'm having a real hard time with everything and when I ask my 10 yr old for help...forget it. He gets irritated by it. At least my hubby helps here and there when he's home! I usually try to wait and go to the store when he's with me because he can carry so much. LOL! Once your new LO is here, hopefully it'll be a little easier...hopefully. :)


----------



## babydust818

Brittany - I can only imagine how tough it is watching a 10 month old while having MS and thinking about bringing another LO into this world. Just know that what is meant to be always finds a way. You're strong enough to face this and handle it. Once baby is born, give it a few months and everything will be a lot easier. Let us know how your 12 week scan goes! I announced to the world around 7w2d LOL. I was too damn excited.

Tropics - I've had nosebleeds too. When i blow my nose i'll have a little blood, but in the last week and a half i have had 2 nose bleeds. I do have a history with them, but i had my nose cauterized 2 years ago and haven't had a nose bleed since. I'm guessing it's pregnancy related.

AFM -- i got my doppler a week ago yesterday. I've been trying to find peanuts heartbeat every day for at least 40 mins. Finally, last night before i went to bed i tried one last time. Sure enough, i heard that strong washing machine sound :haha: It was so beautiful and made me tear up! HB got up to 184 for a split second, but hovered around 158-165. It was so beautiful. I couldn't sleep really last night because i was just so excited LOL. :cloud9:


----------



## modified

A lady from here is letting me borrow a doppler - I can't wait for it to arrive but I'm nervous too haha


----------



## babydust818

Modified it took me a lot of practice but once you find it you know where about to put the wand. I just tried looking again. Baby was on the right side of my uterus last night and I kept looking and looking. Come to find out the stinker is on the left side today! haha sooo cute


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, YAY for finding baby's heartbeat!! 

modified, good luck with your doppler! 

I found these wood frames at Walmart for $1 and I bought some glitter glue and I bought some valentines foam stickers, Some were XO's and others were hearts and some that looked like flowers. So I took the red glitter glue and wrote Grandma on top of one of the wood frames, and then decorated it, and my DH did one that said Mamaw on it for his mom and decorated it. I took a picture of my ultrasound from 7 +3 and typed "Coming Sept 2014!!" on it and printed 2 copies. I inserted those into the picture spot of the picture frame. I'm putting my mom's in the mail priority mail so she'll get it Friday for V-day and we'll give DH's mom hers on Friday as well. Then we can finally announce to everyone else!!


----------



## babydust818

That is such a cute idea JJs!!! Let me know how they react


----------



## Jett55

Awesome idea JJ <3 

Had doc appointment & heard peanuts heartbeat today it was perfect in the 160s :cloud9:


----------



## JJsmom

Jett, awesome heart rate!!! It's always awesome to be able to hear it!!

Thanks ladies! I'll let you know how they react. MIL keeps asking when we're going to have another one. I told her last time that it'll happen when it happens, but it already had. LOL! DH went up there last Saturday without me and DS1 as DS1 and I had a date set to watch the Lego Movie. If I had gone up there I think she would have known. I can't suck my tummy in anymore and already being a bigger woman, my stomach is pretty pouched out there!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Awesome announcement idea JJ. I hope they both have a positive reaction. 

We decided to announce to everyone else last night and have gotten a positive reaction. The only disappointing thing is I saw a status from an old roommate a couple hours after I announced that said, "some folks just have babies because they need attention or the parents are bored". It could just be a coincidence but it really bothers me thinking it could be about me. Especially because if it is about me I don't know how she would get that it's because I want attention. With DS, I posted two status updates related to my pregnancy (one announcing we were pregnant, and one announcing his gender), I posted one bump pic at 9 months for my family out of state since I wasn't traveling at that point, and I posted his scan pics which I'm not even doing that this time. I think if I were looking for attention, I would be posting a lot of status updates about pregnancy, weekly bump pictures, etc. etc. And what parents could be bored with a 10 month old?! I just need to not let it get to me I suppose.

Anyways, my 12 week scan went well though it took a bit of time to get the baby in the right position. He or she was asleep and just did not want to move out of the position they were in. They would flutter around for a little bit and then go right back to how they were laying. :haha: So the tech ended up having me drink more water and walk up and down the hallway which seemed to do the trick but boy was my bladder full. I probably had to stop in the bathroom at least 5 times during all the appointment stuff I had with my OB after the ultrasound. Also got my blood drawn for the genetic testing we're doing so hopefully in 2 or 3 weeks we will know the gender of our little bean. If not then, we'll be waiting until our 20 week appointment in April and really hoping our bean is more cooperative at that one.

Too lazy to actually scan the ultrasound so I took a quick photo on my phone for y'all to se. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12 week.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## modified

Aww look at bebe! Glad it went well!! I'm still worried about my sleepy 12 week scan :( Didn't see one movement :nope: wish I'd even thought to ask if there was anything I could do to wake them up!! :( :(

About the friend... I'd have said outright ".. excuse me?" How rude :nope:

I'll probably be posting bump photos when I have one and have posted the scan photos... not because I want attention but to share the pregnancy with the family I don't see. My sister especially - she's in a different country :wacko: what a weird girl! Maybe she's jealous!?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I ended up responding to her status saying something like, "I think it's sad when people get pregnant because they see babies as being cute fashion accessories. Makes me glad that both of my pregnancies were planned and wanted for no reason other than we were ready financially, emotionally, etc. to expand our family". She ended up liking my comment and then responded telling me congratulations and that she thought my sons shirt (my son announced our pregnancy) was too cute. I don't really think her post was about me and more so just a coincidence but at the end of the day it doesn't matter. We live in different states so I never see her anyways.

Also, I don't think it's wrong to post bump photos and scan pictures and such. Especially if you have family that you don't see often. Not sure if I was coming off like people shouldn't post that stuff or something. I just found with how little I shared the first time around with DS, my mom and MIL just got out of control and it's really made me not want to share pregnancy stuff with them so I'm just leaving more stuff between DH and I. 

Oh and how long do they schedule your ultrasound for modified? They give the techs an hour for ultrasounds here in case the baby is uncooperative. The tech was saying they have all kinds of tricks for trying to get the baby to move. Like she had me try to turn on my side since sometimes a change in position can move the baby, she had me use the bathroom to see if emptying some of the water I drank prior to the ultrasound would help, then she had me walking up and down the hallway while I drank another 8 ozs of water.


----------



## babydust818

Britt - i didn't think that status was about you, but how ironic she posted it RIGHT after your announcement! Some people just don't think of how it will make someone else feel. The night i announced, i had a girl post on facebook "Wow, 2 pregnancy announcements tonight. Makes me sad. I want another baby". I made ANOTHER status stating that OH and i have lost 2 babies in the past and have been trying for 2 years. People just seem to see what they want to see and don't realize the struggle behind things. I want people to be HAPPY for me. Not jealous. We can't ever please everyone, so why bother? It just does rubs you the wrong way. So happy your scan went great!! Baby looks nice and healthy :) 

I can't help but keep posting about the baby on facebook lol. I'm just so excited. I've already started taking pics of my belly just to have for the future for baby! Has anyone started a journal? I want to do one for the baby because my mom did one with my sister and i. It's so neat to go back and read the thoughts and feelings she was having. I started a journal with my first miscarriage. I'm so skeptical about doing it again because i'm afraid i'll jinx it, but i SOOO badly want the memories.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been working on a pregnancy journal on shutterfly. Love that I can add pictures and text and personalize the pages how I want them. With DS I just got a regular blank journal and just wrote to him about whatever was happening in my life while pregnant with him. I'm really happy I did it as I think it will be nice for him to look back on. Especially one day in the future when/if he's ever expecting his own child.


----------



## modified

I didn't think you meant that! She said about wanting attention then you said you didn't have a baby for attention, heck you didn't even post photos etc - that's what I was talking about :dohh: sorry!

I haven't taken any bump photos... I'm overweight and carry it all in my belly (so I have a bit of one!).. I figured I might take pictures once I actually _look pregnant_ and not still "just fat".

I was also waiting until 12 weeks to start a journal but haven't found one I like... I like the ones where you just fill it in cause it's less effort!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ilovelucy, that's too bad you head to read something like that. This is one of the downsides of FB I think...I tend to care too much about what people think of me...so I am a bit worried when/if I announce my pregnancy on FB. So many of my friends do not have kids or are even in serious relationships...so I feel that many of them will not understand...but oh well. 

My mother suggested I start a journal as well since you tend to forget things later....maybe I will do that. 

modified, I get what you mean. Though I am not considered overweight, I tend to gain all my weight in my belly area anyway. I'm anxious to know when I will actually start "showing." 

Constipation yesterday and today...no fun. Lots of gas cramps too...


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, sorry you had to read that so close to your post! Some people will post things when they see something that someone they don't like posts stuff and doesn't think about those that it might affect. FB is a real hard area as so many people have their own opinions and will post whatever they want because they themselves want the attention. Honestly, I hate FB anymore. I'm still always on there, but people post so much stupid stuff anymore it's crazy. When I announce it on FB I might just put up the weekly update status and let people figure it out from there. Then again, I might not and just make a post. But I am one who posts things about my children because of my family that doesn't see me that often and my mom/sis/brother who live across the country. Glad your scan went well!! It's always fun when they want to get your baby moving! I remember with DS2 they put the prod to my tummy and wiggled it all around! I felt like she was just shaking my fat everywhere! LOL! 

Well I tell you what, I'm a big girl like I said before and when I eat, I look so pregnant. I've already gained 6 lbs....seriously with both my boys I gained 15 lbs total! And that is where the doc wanted me. I'm scared to go to my first appt at my regular OB and have them tell me I'm gaining too much too quickly! I haven't been very nauseous and when I am I end up just eating a snack and feel better. But I am all over the place with food right now! DH is supposed to lose 5 more lbs to get into the Army and he still hasn't lost any and here I am gaining!!!! I told him I am not supposed to gain and he's supposed to lose. I blame being stuck inside all day because my car was out of commission for a whole month! I have got to start exercising!

Hope all of you are doing well!!!


----------



## modified

I haven't had any bloat in days either! Literally the only symptom I've had for days is still the exhaustion... which I'm not sure if it's cause I'm pregnant or because my sleep is not good. But then I don't know if my sleep is not good because I'm pregnant or because it's just not good :haha:

The really weird dreams are back though!

I'm lucky that I have no friends hahaha - no one to post cryptic or hurtful messages!! :haha: :blush:

I'm now officially 13 weeks!! :happydance: (my ticker is slow... it runs on some American time and doesn't update until 6am GMT!)


----------



## babydust818

Happy 13 weeks Modified! 

I too am a big girl. Like i said, i was 210 when i found out i was prego and now i'm 223 :/ I've gained entirely too much already in such a short amount of time. I'm eating everything i want when i see it and i have to stop! I was 315 at my heaviest and i DO NOT want to go back there. I strictly drank water and no soda, the last month i have drank SO much soda it's unreal. I need to quit.

I think i'll do the journal. It will be really great for the kids to read. I tried finding baby with the doppler today. I think he/she was snuggled deep inside because the HB was so faint. I couldn't get a good listen. It was wiggling around moving from the sound i think because it was all over the place LOL.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think pregnancy in general is really hard on our us with the weight gain and such, especially if you were already unhappy with your weight or appearance or whatever. I lost all my pregnancy weight plus another 10 lbs before I got pregnant thanks to breastfeeding but my stomach is still so flabby from when I carried DS. Though everyone tells me I look great, when I look at the bump pictures I have taken I feel like my bump is just my flab hanging over my pants since I definitely didn't have a flat stomach before I got pregnant.

As for the weight gain, I find that mine is all over the place. I need to drink a lot more water because I discovered while pregnant with DS that if I didn't drink enough my weight would steadily go up as the day progressed. 

Anyways, here is my 12 week bump/bloat. Almost a third of the way done.
 



Attached Files:







12 week bump.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JJsmom

Mom got her photo frame today in the mail! She finally called and was like what?!?!?! She was super excited! So my DS1 started talking to her and my stepdad and the call died. So he tried calling them back with it going straight to vml. So then they finally called him back. She asked when I was going to tell my sis/brother I said as soon as I can get a pic of the ultrasound and send it to them. So we finally hang up and I'm still trying to get DS2 to sleep. No sooner did we hang up that my sister calls. She said what's up? I said nothing, just trying to get Colt to sleep. She said, yeah but what's going on....I repeated myself. She said mom called her and told her if I hadn't text her yet to be on the lookout for a text from me. So my sister wasn't going to wait. I started to get impatient and said look, I've been trying to get Colt asleep for the past 40 mins and I haven't been able to. I just need to get him in bed as it's already 9:10!! So she was grumpy and finally let me go. So I even had DS1 take the pic for me so I could send it to her right away. I called her back after I got DS2 to sleep and she still hadn't got the pic. And she wasn't going to give up this time. She kept pressing me to tell her what the pic was so I finally gave in. She was like..really.....? I said yeah!! She was about as excited as dad was. She said well I guess I'm just worried..OK, so dad/sis worried, mom excited. Heck last time it was Dad/Sis excited, mom worried! We'll be giving DH's mom hers tomorrow as she's coming by after he gets off work.

eta: Oh, and when the phone went to vml when DS1 tried calling them back, turns out my mom jumped on the phone to call my sis and leave a vml to call her back ASAP when the phone call had dropped when DS1 was on it. She just happened to call her back as soon as we hung up the second time.


----------



## tropicsgirl

JJsmom, wow! Sound a bit stressful to have your sis wanting to tell you while your so busy...but I'm glad they are excited for you! There's always one family member who's a bit more worried it seems like...

I don't know why I'm so worried today. :( Maybe it's because I've been having cramps that are similar to AF cramps, but I'm almost positive it's from constipation...It seems the closer I get to the 12 week scan the more scared I get that they will tell me the baby has no heartbeat. :( I am honestly so scared right now it's ridiculous! I have been reading way too much about MMC's to be honest and I don't know why I let myself do that...

Anyway, I think the other factor is that besides constipation and being tired (I feel like I'm usually tired even when I'm not pregnant...) I don't feel any different. It scares me because even though I know it doesn't mean anything is wrong, sometimes I feel too "normal" to be pregnant. Honestly, sometimes I even forget that I am (when I'm keeping myself busy...)

Modified, I also had another strange/creepy dream last night about murders...:/ I felt it was so real too!! That's so great that you're at 13 weeks now! :) 

Ilovelucy, you look great! Honestly I probably look the same as you...maybe a little more bloated at times!


----------



## modified

JJsmom, it sucks that your mum jumped on the phone to your sister right away and even moreso that, when you eventually got back on the phone to her, she asked when you were going to tell - despite already having told your sister you had news for her! Sorry that happened. I'm glad your mum is excited though :thumbup:

tropicsgirl, I worry like mad in the run up to every scan! I've been having cramps the past week or so too, similar to af cramps, and I feel normal! No symptoms whatsoever! And haven't, again, for the past week or so! You're be okay :hugs:


We booked our private gender scan today :) A little under 3 weeks away and the day after my 16 week midwife appointment :)


----------



## JJsmom

It was a bit of a pain, but it all turned out in the end after I got Colt to sleep :) Told my Granny today and she can't believe it. She told me I better not have any more until the 2 I have are out of college, but she said if we're happy that's all that matters. 

tropicsgirl, it's hard when you don't feel pregnant...just waiting on that 12 week scan. I'm hoping after my doc appt that I can schedule a scan as well even though I'll be 11 weeks when I have my appt. It's so scary when you can't feel them kicking yet and afraid up until you see that heart flickering on the scan. At this point in our trimester though most symptoms are going to start going away for the second trimester if they haven't disappeared all together yet. :hugs:

Talk about weird dreams! Have any of you read the Vampire Academy series or the Bloodlines series? I've had some of those characters in my dreams the last cpl of nights!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I WISH all my symptoms would go away. Despite all of DH's efforts to keep me from getting sick, I now seem to have some kind of sinus infection. My whole head hurts and I'm stuck dealing with morning sickness. I'm miserable. :( Which is why I will probably be slacking in this thread until I start to feel better.

JJsmom, glad everyone you told has been really excited for you. But that does suck that your mom pretty much told your sister something was up before even asking you when you were going to tell other people. Glad it all worked out though. Also, I've read VA and Bloodlines, I tend to dream about them while I'm reading them. I get so into them that I dream about reading them. Then I wake up and go back to reading them and I get all confused. :haha:

tropicsgirl, sorry you're stressing about MMC. I've done that in both of my pregnancies even though I know they're so rare. Like 1% of MC's are this type. Just try to remind yourself that it's unlikely that you would have a MMC and that baby is perfectly fine in your belly.

Modified, so exciting about your private scan. I'm so anxious to find out the gender so I'm really hoping that the genetic testing we did works out okay otherwise we're stuck waiting until 20 weeks and that's just if the baby cooperates at that time. I don't think they let you book early scans or anything like that to find out the gender at the office I go to. Are you hoping for one gender over the other? Any theories on what gender the baby is?


----------



## modified

This is at a private clinic so had to be paid for. I got a 50% off voucher at my 8 week scan but they had a 50% off sale on so will save the voucher for a later 3D scan! They say if baby isn't cooperating, you can have a sugary drink, go for a short walk and come back. If there's still nothing, they let you come back another day for free. I can't wait :D I put a thread up here and half said boy, half said girl!


----------



## babydust818

JJsmom- u know what is crazy about your mom/sister story? is my mom and sister are the same exact way. That is so wrong and so shitty that your mom ruined the news for you. that's something you should be able to announce. That makes me mad just thinking about it! I've been there with my family though. It's rough and stressful. Sorry it didn't turn out as planned. That's family for ya.


tropics - you sound exactly like me. I was googling about MMC and it became my worst fear which made me buy a doppler. I feel a lot better and reassured to hear babies hb. I also don't have any symptoms. I have sore bbs every once in a great while but no sickness this whole pregnancy. I guess we're just lucky. it does make you start thinking the worst though. I seriously wouldn't know I was pregnant right now without a test.


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy, Hope you feel better! Sorry you're so miserable!!

It stinks that my mom did that, but it's OK! Everyone knows now. :) My MIL found out today. My DH was worried sick. He said he wanted to mail her picture frame to her and not answer her call and move to a different state. LOL! We gave it to her when she came over today. She asked if he was afraid to give it to her, he didn't lie and said yes! LOL! She was thrilled! I'm surprised she couldn't tell since I couldn't suck my tummy in anymore! 

modified, good luck on your scan!!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thanks for the reassurance everyone! :) Well, I did feel a bit nauseous this morning and had pretty awful gas/constipation cramps, so I guess I do still have some symptoms. When do first trimester symptoms usually start to ease up? I guess it could be different for everyone. I'm really trying to stay positive. Some days are harder than others. 

babydust, yeah it does get worrying when you lack symptoms. I suppose even if it was an MMC though you could still be having symptoms because HCG would still be in your body...but anyway, it is very rare I think. I'd love to buy a doppler...but I think it would just make me obsessed...

modified, so exciting! :) I too may do my gender scan earlier than 20 weeks...don't think i could wait that long! 

JJs mom, it's nice not having to suck in your belly I'm sure! I find I'm doing that even if it is just the bloat...can't have people at work finding out yet!


----------



## modified

Thanks :D I'll get the private one at 16 weeks then the NHS 20 week scan will confirm it :thumbup:


----------



## Lucia22

Hi all :) I am also due around 1-4 th of September .. I am new to this... :) I have had trouble conceiving .. I had surgery in October and 2 months later a miracle found out I was pregnant .. Hoping it all goes well..wishing you all the very best


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Lucia! I'm happy you've got your miracle :hugs:

When i found the babies HB a week ago, the baby was up higher... like around my pant line. I got a good listen of the hb. About 2-3 days after that the baby was down a little further, but could still hear the hb good. Well the last like 3 days the baby has moved so far down to where i can barely hear the hb. Am i scaring it with the doppler? The hb is so faint that i can barely hear it and the doppler can't even pick it up. Could it be possible i have a tipped uterus? I find the baby now right around the very top of my vagina. Should i lay off the doppler for awhile? I just don't know!


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, your baby could just be snuggled down in there. It moves constantly. I don't know anything about a tilted uterus so I can't help you there. Your baby is still really small and bouncing around all over the place in there. :)

Lucia, congrats on your miracle!!

Went to my doc appt today, first for this office. Was supposed to get bloodwork done but they took so long I had to get home and get my son off the bus so will go in tomorrow morning to get the blood drawn. They scheduled another ultra sound next Thursday for dating. She said they like to get them around this time too and I'll see the doc then. I just saw the nurse practitioner today and was asked a million questions. Looking forward to next Thursday!! Not doing the genetic testing because they said my insurance doesn't cover it and it doesn't matter anyways because we'll love the baby no matter what. :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

tropicsgirl, with DS I found my MS symptoms (which was pretty much the only thing I was dealing with) started to ease up around 14 or 15 weeks. MS did come back for a week when I was about 18 weeks along but after 19 weeks I was FINALLY done with MS. Then not too long after that I began dealing with heartburn so it was basically one thing after another with DS. But everyone is different like you said. I am hoping MS goes away much faster this time and that I don't have heartburn as bad this time. 

Welcome Lucia22! I will add you to the first post shortly!

babydust, I don't really have any advice for you as I never used a doppler at home as I figured it would just stress me out, especially if I couldn't find the heartbeat. I will say with DS, he hated when they would try to find his heartbeat with the doppler at the OB. He would always try to move away from it so perhaps that's what your baby is doing. Maybe mention it next time you see your doctor as I imagine they'll be able to answer your question about having a tipped uterus which might make you feel more reassured. Doesn't really sound like you have anything to worry about with baby though. :)

JJsmom, I hope your scan next Thursday goes well!!

AFM, still dealing with MS and the sinus infection. At least the sinus infection is getting better but I still have days where I get these awful headaches that make caring for DS so hard. Especially since it's during these times that he wants to do nothing but scream and whine. Teeth are popping up like crazy in his mouth though so I'm sure that's part of the reason for his fussiness. He's gotten 3 this month so far. He's also started pulling himself up on all kinds of things which results in him falling more and usually hitting something that hurts him.


----------



## babydust818

Brittany - aww sorry you're going through a lot right now with DS. I can only imagine his screaming/whining doesn't help your headaches. I hope you start feeling better soon.

JJsmom - I hope your scan goes good next Thursday! I bet you can't wait. I hope my insurance covers the testing, but if not i totally agree with you and will love the baby no matter what!

AFM --- i have never experienced MS, but i did have sore BBs every now and then. The last week, my sore BBs have totally subsided. I don't feel pregnant at all. It worries me a lot, but once i hear the hb on doppler i feel better. I think to myself "nothing bad is going to happen. you still hear a hb... everything is fine" then i somehow talk myself out of that and think the worst. :dohh:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I read somewhere (I think in this thread actually) that once you hear the heartbeat the chance of MC goes down quite a bit. I would try to relax babydust and just consider yourself one of the lucky few that don't have to struggle with MS. I'm going on 7 weeks of MS, it's so hard on me physically and mentally. I would gladly trade places with you!


----------



## modified

I can't imagine how you feel, still having ms!!

My mum took me and my husband out for lunch the other day and we went looking around mothercare - I was hit with nausea like before! And my usual fever-like funny turns. It was awful! But we fell in love with a pram and decided on that hah! It's weird, I've been looking at prams even pre-pregnancy cause I love them but I've always _hated_ the one we've picked. It looks amazing in person and I'm excited to own it! It's the Quinny Moodd in Black Irony colour btw! We're not getting the carrycot because it lies flat, comes with a baby nest and my mum got us the most beautiful crib from mothercare as it was on clearance for a steal :happydance:

I always get even more worried after my mum spends money on baby that something will happen... I don't want to waste her money! But she tells me not to be silly, I'll have a baby at some point!

I haven't felt nausea since then! The funny turns are getting more common though - it happened again today. My mum's broke her arm and can't drive so I walked up to the shop with her to carry bags back and I had to stop every few minutes and sit down :nope:

I've also been experiencing a few aches and pains in my lower abdomen quite often which I've read is normal so I'm _trying_ not to worry.. I know once I hear the heartbeat, I'll be fine though... 14 weeks today and still haven't heard it! :haha: They don't listen here unless they have worries I think :nope:

Gender scan is 2 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Isn't it funny how things you once hated become the perfect choice. When I was browsing online while pg with DS before we knew gender, I picked out a bedding set for both a girl and a boy. I was so in love with the girl bedding set until I saw it in the store, then I hated it. Glad I ended up having a boy considering I probably would of just bought the bedding set online without ever seeing it in person.

Made my first purchase for this baby today. I cloth diaper and most of my diapers are gender neutral colors and patterns so I will just be reusing everything for this baby but will buy a few gender specific things once we know what we're having. Anyways, one of the diapers that DS is currently using is too small for him now so I bought the next size up and a new insert so the size 1 diaper will be ready to go or this baby. I also bought some more prefold diapers (I personally found prefolds to be very convenient for a newborn). It's exciting to finally start buying stuff for baby. 

Anyone else make any purchases yet? Any other cloth diaper mamas in here or ladies considering cloth?


----------



## modified

Lots of purchases haha just nothing new recently!

We want to do cloth. There's a cloth library here that hires out a full time kit for 3 weeks with lots of different types and brands - we'll be doing that once baby is here and after we've gotten over the shock of having this new person to care for hahah. Probably after a couple of months! It's only £12 to hire it. Then we'll see what works for us and start building a stash whenever we can afford a nappy here and there :) 

I've been getting lots of what I can only describe as growing pains. Stretching, pulling, stabbing, aching.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sounds like a great deal. I know so many of the kits I've seen here are basically one brand/style of diaper but I've found that there are so many styles/brands of diapers that I just don't like. I strongly believe committing to one type of diaper right away is just setting yourself up for failure when you have no idea what type will work best for you and baby. 

Also having a lot of the growing pains. Some of them freaking hurt too.


----------



## tropicsgirl

12 week scan in less than 1 week! Not really having any symptoms today...I'm starting to think maybe because I'm nearing the 2nd trimester my symptoms are slowly disappearing? Or maybe they will come back in a couple days...who knows. The only thing is sometimes I've been feeling a bit of pressure in my tummy...only way to describe it really. I just want the scan already so I don't have to worry so much!! Everyone else (including me of course) is so excited...I just don't want anything bad to happen...

I have no idea yet if I will do cloth diapers...I figure I will think more about those things once I am further along.


----------



## modified

All of my symptoms left very suddenly around 11w6d, 12 weeks ish. I literally woke up one morning and they were gone!

I also feel a pressure quite frequently that I've put down to growing.

I woke up this morning and, as I rolled out of bed and stood up, I was shocked with a really sharp stab in my lower right hand side - it's the same as the growing pains I've been feeling but this is the first time I've felt it due to movement!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls :wave: How is everyone doing?

I haven't purchased anything for the baby yet. I might once i get into 2nd tri. I was also thinking about cloth diapers. When i mentioned it to OH he gave me a weird look and was like "no". HA! Once he sees how much we all would benefit from it, i think he will change his mind! I too have lost all symptoms. I've lost more like a week and a half ago. Baby's heartbeat is still on the doppler so i'm not freaking out too much. My scan is a week from Thursday. I can't wait. 3 weeks from Friday i'm getting married!!! I'll be exactly 15 weeks that day. I am so excited!!!!! I hope it warms up though. I am so sick of this snow and coldness. At my last sonogram which i was 8w3d, baby's heartbeat was 173 bpm... now on my doppler the hb is staying around 140. Is it normal for heart rate to decrease over time?


----------



## modified

Good luck with your wedding!

I don't have a doppler (still not heard heartbeat yet!) but I'd assume it's normal. I mean, our heartbeats are far slower aren't they?

Can't believe I've survived this long without a doppler! Only because there's no shop I can just go and buy one and bring it home the same day :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

It's quite normal for pregnancy symptoms to start ending near second trimester. It's one reason so many say second trimester is the best trimester. I'm hoping my symptoms will be gone soon. 14 or 15 weeks is when I started getting relief from MS with DS and then it was 100% gone at 18 or 19 weeks.

modified, the pain you described sounds exactly like round ligament pain. Completely normal and nothing to worry about.

Babydust, the heartbeat does slow over time. With DS his started out at 170 something bpm at my 8 week appointment, then was 160 something at my 12 week appointment, then at every appointment after that he was in the 140 bpm range with the exception of one time where he was in the 130 range. I can depend on how active the baby is being too. If he or she is sleeping you'll probably find a slower heart rate but if he or she is active you'll probably find a faster heart rate. Kind of like our heart rate increases during exercise. I believe it's anything in the 100 range is considered normal. With this pregnancy, the heart beat was 163 bpm at my 8 week appointment and then 168 bpm at my 12 week appointment but they had me doing all kinds of activities to get baby to move (he or she just wanted to sleep apparently).

Also, exciting news about your wedding. DH and I got married around 18 weeks pregnant with DS. We waited until MS was gone which started to go away at 14 or 15 weeks like I mentioned but it just happened to come back at 18 weeks and then stuck around for a week. I like to say it was DS's way of making his presence known though I would of much rather had him move around like crazy rather than make me sick but I'll have some funny stories to tell him about our wedding day when he's older as a result.


----------



## jacky b

Exciting that everyone is starting to feel better and we are all reaching the second trimester!

Had my scan last week. It was all looking good. I have my next appointment with my doc on Friday. My ms hasn't really gone but its worse when I'm tired - which I am at the moment as I have a sick bub. A few friends and I are going out for tea tonight as a girl's night out and a break from it all. Really looking forward to it :)

With my dd her heart rate ranged from 148 (when sleeping) to 180 when active but typically around the 160 mark. This one has been around 165 each scan. Like Brittany said, it depends what they are doing at the time. When I got the 180 with my dd they made me have a monitor on until her hr normalised. She was just moving around and I'd also just had a cold drink. I had the monitor on for an hour until she finally went to sleep and her heart rate dropped to 148. If they are worried they will monitor it closely but sounds like its in the normal range.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I hope I can join all of you. My name is Stephanie, DH's name is Kyle. We have a little boy named Gavin (almost 19 months). This will be baby number 2. I am a SAHM, we are due in August 28th, 2014. I am excited because my birthday is August 25th, so maybe we will share birthdays :) 

We got married May 19th, 2012, I was 29 weeks pregnant with Gavin when we got married. 

So far this pregnancy is great, except for cramping/bleeding early pregnancy. Now everything is going very well. We are having a 2D/3D/4D combined scan on March 15th, and we will be able to see what we are having. So excited for that.


----------



## modified

Glad your scan went well Jacky!!

Welcome Kittey! You're exactly a week behind me! Congratulations :D Our gender scan is next week!! Eek!

I'm still taking my very fever-ish funny turns. I went out to dinner with my mum today but before we could get to the restaurant, I had another and I was *this* close to actually passing out :nope: Midwife appointment is also next week so I'm going to have to mention it... this happened pre-pregnancy though so I don't know what it is! It's just far more common now.


----------



## jacky b

Welcome Kittey! I'm due a day later than you :)

Babydust, good luck for your wedding! Sorry I can't remember if you have told family or were going to announce at your wedding. If you are good luck. What an exciting time! X

Modified, I hope your spells disappear soon. With my daughter, my blood pressure dropped super low and I was fainting even laying down. My doctor got me to wear control tights that help with regulation of blood pressure (high and low) which I got at the chemist (drug store). I found them great and I actually had feeling in my feet during the day at work as before the tights they were going numb. I hope your midwife checks it all out xx


----------



## tropicsgirl

welcome and congrats kitty!

modified, sorry you have to deal with that. :( Have you been checked for anemia, etc? 

Feeling much better this past week...no constipation, no MS, etc. Only thing is feeling tired (but not as bad as last week,) and occasional sore boobs. Scan is in 2 days...hoping for the best...I'm sure I'm feeling better because I'm nearing the 2nd trimester. It's just annoying when I read on all the websites that you will feel better in the 13th, 14th week....when some women seem to feel better earlier (or later). 

The other night...I could have sworn I felt a tiny "kick." It might have been my imagination (or gas hah...) but it really felt "different. Felt like someone was poking me on my left side...my mom told me she felt me move at 3 months and said she knew of other women who felt something like "butterflies" pretty early. Who knows...have any of you "felt" anything?


----------



## modified

Yeah, I've had bloods done! Normal :shrug:

I could have sworn I felt something last night haha. I was watching a movie in bed and rolled onto my stomach - I felt like.. popping a few times that stopped when I rolled back onto my back! It'll have been gas for me though, for sure. Just a kind I haven't felt before! :haha:

I'm 15 weeks! (ticker won't update for another just under 3 hours!)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats babydust on your wedding!! It's always so exciting and stressful at the same time! I got married May 21st last year when I was 34 weeks pregnant! We say this much, Coltyn showed up at 37 weeks so I'm thankful we were able to go on our honeymoon even though I had some miserable moments because I was so far along. 

Welcome kat and congrats!!

I'm so excited because we had our ultrasound today! I'm moved back to August 29th!!! She said they had me down as 12 +4 but I'm really 13+6 based on the measurements today! So they are going to use Aug 29th as my due date. Looks like in about 7 weeks we'll have our gender scan! I can't wait!! I have come down with a head cold now though that really stinks! I got a call to watch a little girl last week and I told them yeah I'd do it. Turns out the reason why she wanted me to watch her was because she was sick. I hoped I wouldn't catch it but the mom walked in my house, was carrying her daughter and the diaper bag while the dad carried the car seat. So of course this week I end up with it. Have had some things going on with my older son too that have really just devastated me the last week. So I'm ready to try and have a relaxing weekend but still don't see that happening. But hopefully soon! Hope all you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Jacky, you and I are the same with the MS. It always seems to hit me the worst in the evening when I'm tired and ready for bed. Hope your LO starts to feel better soon. My DS seems to be having an issue with teething so trying to get him to go to sleep normally results in him getting hysterical which has been awful for us lately.

Welcome Stephanie! We have the same due date! I've went ahead and added you to the first post. Excited for you to have your scan! 

modified, I'm really excited for your scan next week!! Hopefully LO is cooperative. I also hope your doctor can give you some advice about the feverish spells you're experiencing too.

tropicsgirl, glad to hear you're starting to feel better. I started to get relief from MS with DS around 14-15 weeks so I'm hoping things will be approving for me very soon. Also exciting that you might be feeling movement. I've thought the same a few times but what I've been feeling doesn't feel like what I experienced with DS at first. It didn't feel at all like a kick but more like a flutter. And since what I've felt isn't like that, I'm going with it's probably gas. But that's not to say you can't actually be feeling baby move so don't think I'm saying you're not or something. 

JJsmom, your due date is my dad's birthday. Exciting that you're a little further along then what you thought though. I'll update the first post in a second. Also sorry about the head cold. I was just dealing with one a few weeks ago and it was awful. I highly recommend using a Neti Pot if you're not already.

AFM, we got the results of the genetic testing we did today. Everything came back normal which I'm thrilled about. We were low risk to begin with but always nice to have that extra reassurance. We also got to find out the gender which was a bonus of doing that test so I'm pleased to announce, IT'S A GIRL!! Excited to be joining team :pink: this time around. :) DH and I are planning to go out to eat and will probably buy a few things at Babies R Us to celebrate.


----------



## jacky b

Yay for a girl! Congratulations!


----------



## modified

I hope you get a decent rest and things with your son calm down!!

I Love Lucy, me too! And CONGRATS on a girl!! Have you thought of names yet? My scan is a week tomorrow!

I got a doppler today!!

After about 15 or so minutes, I found little bug _really_ low down on the left hand side - then they moved! It took me another 10 or so minutes to find him on the complete opposite side, _really_ low down on the right side! And they stayed in that general vicinity the whole time. I shouted on my husband and mum to come listen - they didn't like that and swam away :haha: And each time I pressed it down a little, he'd move over slightly to either side so it was like a game of cat and mouse for a while :haha: he eventually settled down and let all 3 of us have a really good, really loud listen! It sounded like they kept kicking it :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Modified I'm pretty sure the name will be Emily Michelle. I've wanted that name for a daughter since I was a kid. I don't think there is anyway DH could talk me into anything else but thankfully I'm pretty sure he already knows that and is okay with the name. 

Also when I was pregnant with DS he was not a fan of the Doppler. Whenever they had to check his heartbeat at the OB he would always move away or kick it as soon as they found him. I always found it funny.


----------



## babydust818

JJsmom - HOW EXCITING getting to move up that far! Sounds like your baby is a growing bean! That is great!! I hope you start feeling better.

Britt - CONGRATS on a girl! That is wonderful. I'm so happy all the testing came back good and that you got the surprise of finding out gender. Wow a boy and a girl! Are you going to stop having babies now or are you going to try again in a few years?

Modified - my baby stays right above my pubic bone too and usually off to the right, but it always moves too when i try and listen. Seems like it always hides by an artery or by the placenta. It's so hard to find sometimes because of all the noises from where it's hiding.

AFM -- 1 week from today that i get a sonogram! I can't wait.


----------



## modified

Lovely name, glad your husband is keen too! I just found it annoying - I hadn't had a chance to hear it really loud and clear yet :haha: :haha:

babydust, mine couldn't be further right if they tried!! The doppler was whacking off my hip bone :haha: Good luck for your scan! The day before mine :thumbup: I'm feeling more relaxed about mine now that I've heard the hb!

I cannot _*wait*_ to find out gender!!!


----------



## babydust818

I can't wait either!!! I've been going with boy the whole time. OH seems to think so too. If it ends up being a girl i'd be in total shock! Regardless i'll be super duper excited. My baby stays right below my belly button, but off to the right about an inch. I was listening a bit ago and baby was so active. Heard so much noise and movement LOL. So stinkin cute.


----------



## modified

What does babies movement sound like to you? I'm not sure what all the other sounds I'm hearing are! I hear the whooshing that is apparently the placenta... but in all different places in a line across my stomach :wacko: My husband told me "it sounds windy in there" when he was listening hahah


----------



## babydust818

LOL i hear the windy sound too! Sounds like i'm in Kansas. When i was listening i had my hand very still listening and i could hear a loud noise and it sounded like movement almost. Like.... when you're on the phone with someone and they tell you to hold on and you can hear the phone run across their shirt or pants. It sounded just like that lol. I'm not sure if it's movement, but i swear it has to be because i was still and the baby was moving all around in there because the heartbeat was close then far then close again. Was doing karate in there or something :haha:


----------



## modified

Ooh! I hear all sorts but not that haha! Is it a sonoline you've got? I'm using an angelsounds and wouldn't like to have tried any earlier than I am right now - it was frustrating enough! I did find him pretty quick though (I'm convinced baby is a boy!). Mostly because the angelsounds is big, it's quite hard to get it really low down and angled. I just wanted to hear the heartbeat though, I'm not bothered by how fast it is etc... and I've done that now so I'm happy! And it was free so I can't complain! I'll probably try and have another listen before bed :haha:


----------



## modified

Had another listen and counted because curiosity got the better of me :haha: 155 bpm which, if we're to believe the old wives tale I just found on google, indicates a girl :winkwink: :haha: :haha:


----------



## jacky b

Modified, my dd always was around 160 and she was a girl. My friends with girls also had higher heart rates. Only one friend ended up with a boy after 160 beats. Its fun guessing but youcll know very soon :). 
This one is around that mark too. Took the doctor ages to find its heart beat today at my appointment today. She almost had to do a scan to find it. Cheeky bubbas. They don't seem to like the Doppler or being monitored. I'm starting to think im getting another girl :) yay I can reuse all my clothes but the name will be hard (we can only agree on boy's names) so may need to get some help with middle names from you all... Ill know in another 6 months :) until then its just guess :)

Counting down til my next scan now... 6 weeks :)

Love the name Brittany xx


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, congrats on a girl!!! How exciting to have one of both!! 

modified, the old wives tale really is just that. My DS1 & DS2 both were above 160. It really depends on if the baby is awake or asleep as the heart rate is lower when they are asleep and can really get moving when they are awake swimming around. :) Good luck either way! I can't wait to find out the gender either!


----------



## modified

Haha I know, it's all fun though :haha: not long for me now! Get my birthday out the way then it's just a few days :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

Babydust, DH and I have always said we wanted 2 or 3. Lately kind if leaning towards being done at 2. Will give ourselves a few years to decide for sure before we do any kind of permanent birth control though. 

Modified, both of my babies have been in the girl range. DS actually had a heart rate faster than DD at one of my appointments. The only old wives take that was accurate for me with both pregnancies is the one regarding cravings. 

Jacky, I admire your willpower. I would never be able to stay team yellow. 

Afm, I got to buy a few girl outfits yesterday which was so exciting. I probably could have spent hundreds had DH not told me I couldn't get anymore. LOL. 

My sisters c section is this morning. My nephew should be arriving any minute if he hasn't already. So excited that I haven't been able to go back to sleep.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Good morning ladies. I have my 14 week midwife appointment today, we weren't able to hear the heartbeat last time we were only able to see the heartbeat. I hope we are able to hear the heartbeat, Gavin is coming with me to this appointment since the first one is usually the longest. This is one of the nicer midwives so maybe I will see if we can give Gavin a little sneak peek of his brother or sister. We find out 2 weeks from tomorrow what we are going to have....we are very excited. It's going to be hard though, because my Dad doesn't want to know what the sex is. We were able to keep Gavin a secret from him...everyone else knew what we were having. LOL. 

I have been having these strange dreams, where we are in a van...and it's just DH, me, Gavin and baby...but I can't see what baby is. LOL. I originally wanted 4-5, but 2 will be good for a while...we at least want to wait until the other 2 are in 1st and 2nd grade...than we will see. :) I really want to be involved in the kids' kindergarten classes when they get to that point!! <3 

For names we have: Connor Wyatt and Sophia Lynn. I love the name Wyatt and DH isn't too found of it, so he agreed that, if we use it, it could only be used for a middle name. Than we both love the name Connor. The name Sophia we have had for a long time...before we found out Gavin was a boy. LOL. Than Lynn is my mom's middle name.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, congrats on being an Auntie!!!

Kat, how did your appt go?

modified, happy birthday!!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My appointment went great. It was just the usual stuff. The heartbeat was ranging from 140-150. I felt really bad for Gavin (this is his first time hearing it) and he looked so worried when the Doppler came out, and she was putting the gel on my belly, that made me tear up quite a bit. 

The good news is that we have a "check up" scan on Monday :happydance: DH won't be able to make it to it, but my Mom is coming with to watch Gavin. I have heard we may be able to "see" the sex...so excited about that. But even if we do find out the sex, we will wait for the "for sure" sign LOL. :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ilovelucy, congrats on the baby girl!!!! :) How exciting! Love the name too. 

Kittykat, glad your scan went well! It's nice that your son could be there even if he was worried. Let us know about your next scan!

I have my 12 week scan in a couple hours...so excited and nervous!!! I am a bit worried...and DH complains that I worry too much. He thinks everything's fine. I guess I'm just a worry wart. I just really want everything to be OK. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Buzybee05

Hi all. Is it too late to join you all ? I'm due on 6 September 2014 . Currently 13 weeks and has my NT scan two days ago . This is my baby #2 and I have a 3.5 year old girl .


----------



## tropicsgirl

Well, I had my scan! I am too much of a worrier. Everything was fine! The baby was squirming around like a monkey and they had a hard time getting good pictures for awhile! Heard the heartbeat and everything looks great. SO relieved. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I can enjoy my pregnancy more (I'm also feeling good which is a plus). Oh, and she put me 1 week ahead-13 weeks! So could you please change the due date to Sept. 6th. 

Buzybee05, welcome! We have the same due date! :) Hope everyone is doing well. 


https://imageshack.com/a/img811/5507/j8g7.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img34/5127/f5yq.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img854/750/tjfs.jpg


----------



## tropicsgirl

Sorry pics are huge....how do you re-size them??


----------



## babydust818

oh hunny how awesome!!! even more awesome you're further than you think! woohoo. pics look wonderful. glad u can relax a little better. the last one with arm over its face is soo cute! I think boy


----------



## JJsmom

tropics, your scans are lovely!!! Glad everything went well!!

kat, glad you get a check up scan on Monday!!


----------



## JJsmom

Doc office called today. They said I have a hypothyroid which really bites. I have had nodules for years but my thyroid has functioned properly until now. They want to refer me to an endocrinologist but my insurance dont cover it so not sure what to do. Also have a bladder infection so they are calling in some antibiotics today for me. Glad I didn't wait longer to have another child if I'm already having these problems.Thyroid was even fine last year when I was pg with DS2.


----------



## babydust818

Aww i'm sorry JJs. Is the hypo the one where you lose weight? My family has a history of thyroid problems. My grandmother had to have hers taken out a few years ago. I hope you can get it all under control. That stinks your insurance doesn't cover it. I hate paying for something that doesn't help you at all (insurance). I just got a hospital bill for an ultrasound that was $1800 USD and after insurance i still have to pay $700. RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

How did your scan go KitteyKat? Hope you might get a peak at what the sex is. 

tropicsgirl, glad your scan went well! So glad you feel more relaxed now about everything. Will also change your due date in a minute. 

Welcome buzybee, definitely not too late to join. I'll add you to the first post!

JJ, sorry about the hypothyroid diagnosis. I don't really know much about it so afraid I can't be much help.

AFM, still dealing with MS. Actually threw up yesterday. At least this time around I'm not throwing up daily like I was with DS. Also in the middle of house hunting. DH and I found two houses we were interested in only to discover they had been sold already and the ads just hadn't been removed. Seriously one was bought just last week so we're not having the best luck at the moment. Looking at another one now but trying not to get to excited about it given how things have been going so far.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies. Scan went great, I am measuring right on track. The only thing is that the legs are measuring @ 13 weeks. (Gavin's legs are short, so maybe this baby will be short as well). 

They asked me about the sex, but I guess I just felt bad because DH wasn't there to experience it with me, so I decided to tell them that we have a scan in two weeks, to see what we are having. So I waited. :) I would just really like DH there with me. Only a week from Saturday, that's not that long too wait. 

The baby had the hiccups while she was measuring, it was so cute. I never experienced seeing the hiccups with Gavin. The baby was at the perfect angle, and the technicians just learned how to do a 4D ultrasound, so they decided to try it on me, as soon as they put the wand to my belly, the baby went to a odd angle, but we didn't manage to see the butt crack and the thigh :) 

Here are a few pictures. 
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/541/nx5o.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/28/edod.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/35/yer1.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/30/rwxw.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/35/ghtq.jpg


----------



## babydust818

awwwww wow! I really enjoyed looking at your scan. what a beautiful baby you have! so exciting! can't wait to see what it is. I didn't see a nub so I'm thinking girl but I am a bad guesser.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I could've swore I saw three lines, but we will see :)


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, from what I read about hypothyroid it is where you gain weight. My mom had the same problem with the nodules and had hers removed probably about my age now. No matter what I'll have to be on meds for the remainder of my life either way now. So might as well get it removed as soon as I get obamacare after I deliver. Yikes for $700 for the ultrasound!!!

kat, lovely scan pics!!

Brittany, hope your MS goes away!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Glad your scan went well, Kittey. Not much longer until you have your next scan.

AFM, MS has been worse this week. I've thrown up the past two days. I just want it to go away. :(


----------



## anniemay22

Hello ladies :) I feel awful I haven't been on here since about january, I find the forums that's I can get in an app are so much easier but this is the forum is used when we were ttc so I feel loyal to it :)
Since last being in here we had our 12 week scan (end of January) and found out we were 11 days further than we thought, now putting my EDD at 19th August :) still awaiting my blood results for the downs. (Baby wouldn't play ball at scan) got my 16 week midwife appointment friday so hoping we get to here the heartbeat :) 
Hope all your pregnancies are going well :) 
xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Glad to see you back here Annie and that things are going well for you. I'll update the first post with your new due date.


----------



## modified

I'm glad for those that things are going well and sympathising with those still having horrendous symptoms! 

My funny turns are still happening but getting more frequent :nope: I've also felt really uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, going round to my lower back for the past couple of day. Dunno what's going on there :shrug:

16 week midwife appt is in 25 minutes so I'll be sure to ask :)

I also just bought this.. first outfit I've bought baby (mum has bought a couple of others)
https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lz1800_1?&$dw_extralarge_mc$


----------



## I Love Lucy

Is this the appointment you'll get to find out the gender? If so, I really hope baby decide to cooperate and you can get a peak. 

Cute outfit too! I think buying baby stuff is so addictive.

AFM, having the worst day ever with MS. I'm starting to feel like it's never going to go away.


----------



## bananabump

Congrats on being team pink Brittany!

Can you update my edd to 31/08 please? I've got my gender scan a week on Sat so hopefully I'll be able to update then with pink or blue! :) 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'll update the first post in a minute. Very excited for your gender scan too!


----------



## modified

I Love Lucy said:


> Is this the appointment you'll get to find out the gender? If so, I really hope baby decide to cooperate and you can get a peak.
> 
> Cute outfit too! I think buying baby stuff is so addictive.
> 
> AFM, having the worst day ever with MS. I'm starting to feel like it's never going to go away.

No, this is just an appointment to check up on how you're doing and listen to the heartbeat :) My gender scan is tomorrow :thumbup:

Really sorry your ms is still here :nope:


----------



## babydust818

had my scan today. baby had its back towards us lol so couldn't see much. gestational age was 13w4d. so im measuring ahead a bit. I'm guessing it's a boy. just have this feeling. hb was 140
 



Attached Files:







20140306_094133.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

Really excited for your gender scan tomorrow, modified. 

With so many scans coming up are you guys leaning towards wanting one gender over the other? Any feelings on what you're having? What are the old wives tales predicting? 

I found with both pregnancies the only old wives tale that was accurate for me was the one regarding cravings. 

babydust, love your scan picture!! Are they moving your due date at all or leaving it as it is? I think they only change the due date at my OB if the baby is measuring 2 weeks bigger or smaller.


----------



## modified

I don't think I have a preference! I think it's a boy, though.

I've had to google old wives tales lol...

Chinese predictor says *girl*. 
Apparently skin is one! My skin has been drier than usual which says *boy*.
Heart beat says *girl*.
Early ms says *girl*.
Spot breakout says *girl*.
Cravings say *girl*.
Rounder face says *girl*.
Moods say *girl*.
Darkened nipples says *boy*.

Those are all I could find... so who wants to take a guess before tomorrow? :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Chinese gender predictor said girl for me too. Other than that, not real sure. I said girl cause I'm having problems with my body this pregnancy.

great scan babydust!

Good luck tomorrow modified!!

I'm trying to decide if I want to do a private scan 30+ mins from me or if I want to wait. Don't know what to do!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Nice pic babydust! :) Glad everything went well. 

It's exciting you'll get your gender scan tomorrow! I'm thinking of getting mine before 20 weeks since we'll be visiting family then and I want to be able to tell them what I'm having! I honestly don't have a clue if it's a boy or girl...

In my OH's culture they believe if you don't have MS it will be a girl as it is not "naughty." haha! Totally the opposite of the old wives tale back home...which is why I'm not reading too much into them (though they can be fun to do!) 

I am feeling great though! I actually feel a bit guilty for feeling so good because so many other women aren't. :( I guess I'm just lucky...though I could get horrendous heartburn or some other horrible symptoms later...


----------



## modified

Team :pink: here! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

CONGRATS Modified!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!

Alright, i have a dilemma and i need your thoughts. I went to the dr today to follow up with the sonogram, but also my cysts i have on my ovaries. He seems to think the cyst on the left ovary is a luthem corpus or whatever it's called. Says it's common for all women yada yada yada. He's more concerned about the right ovary because it has a dermoid tumor. He said mine is 5.6cm. He said the safe zone is 0-6cm. Anything above 6cm should be removed. I'm really close to that 6cm line. He said i have 2 choices. Removing it or not. There's risk factors to both. If i remove it, they will have to give me an anesthetic and make an incision on my belly. He said if theres any abnormalities with the baby, it would already be there BUT with an anesthetic, there could possibly be a chance of something abnormal happening in the future from taking it. Also, i'd be out of work 4-6 weeks (possibly). BUT the biggest risk factor of all is there's a small percentage of losing the baby and miscarrying. THAT terrifies me. Also, tumor has a small possibility of being cancerous. Most aren't though. He said if i don't get it removed we will keep a close eye on it. He doesn't want to remove anything after 20 weeks because the uterus is above the belly button by then. So basically i only have a couple of weeks to think about this. He said if i don't get it removed, it could twist and cut off the blood supply to the baby, or it could burst and cause infection through out my body OR if it ruptures towards the end of pregnancy i could go in pre-term labor. I'm like GREAT. So i don't know what the hell i should do. SO many things to think about. I have an ultrasound scheduled for March 27th (16w) to check out the tumor to see if it's grown anymore. Also to see baby and hopefully find out gender (that would be awesome!).


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your little girl modified!!!!

babydust, I have no advice for you. I'm sorry you have to make this decision. It's like either way could hurt the baby. Hopefully at your 16w scan it will have shrunk. :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations modified!! Welcome to team :pink: 

Chinese gender predictor said girl with both of my pregnancies so it was right once. My morning sickness was far worse with DS then DD but I've also heard that MS isn't as bad in future pregnancies but I have no idea how accurate that is. The theory about the heartbeat was also wrong, DS was always in the girl range. He actually had a faster heartbeat then DD. The cravings wives tale was right, I love greasy, salty, fried stuff with DS but that kind of stuff this pregnancy would make me sick. I'm all about fresh fruits and salads and occasional sweets. 

tropicsgirl, I definitely don't think you should feel guilty about feeling good. I'm still dealing with MS and it sucks, I wouldn't wish anyone to feel miserable like this so I'm actually glad you aren't feeling crappy. :)

babydust, so sorry you have to make such a hard decision. Seems like there is no easy answer. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats modified!! How exciting!

Babydust, sorry you're going through that and have to make a touch decision. :( I can't tell you what to do...hopefully at the next scan it will have gone down. I guess you have to go with what you feel most comfortable with...though either option is not comfortable...that's a hard one. Let us know what happens...wishing you all the best. 

I love lucy, I guess it's not really guilt...but I just feel weird. I never knew being pregnancy could be so...easy....BUT I say that now....and realize that anything could change. Honestly most days I do not feel pregnant at all. My bloating went down so now I don't look preggers at all haha! The only thing are my emotions are running crazy now. I feel like i worry about everything right now and OH is pretty annoyed with it. I know the baby's fine...not so worried about that. It's just strange to know I'm pregnant but if I didn't know already, I might not even know that I was actually pregnant!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? I'm due August 2 with our second child. On March 6, we found out it's a girl! We already have a 2 year old son so this is a dream come true for us <3

Hi! :wave:


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Denyse! Congrats on your little girl!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well we were going to have our ultrasound on Saturday, but found out that DH has to work (dang work) but the good news is, she is able to get us in Friday evening @ 6:30 pm. :) So we are going to find out a day earlier. :happydance: I am very excited. 

We have a huge announcement all planned out. We are going to be doing a volcano, type thing. I did something similar to it while I was in elementary or middle school. The volcano is going to be white, and we have blue & pink little safety pins we are going to put around it, than we will be mixing the "lava" mixture either blue or pink. Our little guy is going to "help" pour the lava. My mom is taking pictures, and my husband is video taping it. 

I have a huge feeling I am having a girl. Chinese predictor says girl so we will see. :thumbup: Plus this pregnancy is so much different than the other ones.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome to team :pink: DenyseGiguere! I added you to the first post as well. :)

Kittey, glad to hear they were able to move your scan up a day so you don't have to wait longer. Will be excited to hear if your prediction is right. I found this pregnancy was very different then what I experienced with DS. Also, love the way you plan to announce the gender. Such a cute idea!! I wish I could think of some exciting way to announce gender since we haven't done so yet.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Hope all are well. I'm just popping in to let you all know i'll be waiting out for a decision until my next scan on March 27th (16weeks). The tumor won't shrink regardless. If anything it will stay the same or get bigger which is the downfall of it. I've been researching a lot and once i think i have my mind made up, i read more and i start second guessing. Never thought i'd have to face this decision after FINALLY getting a successful pregnancy. Already having 2 losses in my past makes this even harder. 

On a happier note - i'm getting married next Friday!!

Anyone getting a bump yet? Yeah, i thought i was, but it's just bloat and fat. If i suck in i can suck in so much of the bloat. So depressing!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm getting a bump and feeling movements but it's my second pregnancy and I know you can show as well as feel movement sooner. I'll take a 16 week bump picture Thursday to share with you all.

Also very exciting news about your wedding next Friday!! I hope that's helping keep your mind off the decision you have to make somewhat. I can only imagine how stressed the whole situation must make you feel.

AFM, DH and I are working on buying a house. We'll be pre-approved for our loan tomorrow and have a real estate agent to talk to. Pretty sure we already found our house so just need to get a showing set up and then put in an offer if the house is still as perfect for us as it appears to be in the pictures we've seen/description.


----------



## modified

babydust :hugs: :hugs:

I think I have the beginnings of a bump? Maybe? Probably still just flab. No movement yet which I know is normal. I had a decent day mental health wise today. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2qs5w1g.jpg

(excuse the hairspray marked mirror!)

I have a newborn shoot tomorrow. I'm excited but nervous :) It'll be good practice for taking my own.


----------



## babydust818

Modified - psh you said you were chunky?!?!? I don't think so! You look great. I definitely see a bump! I can see it's rounded. Soo cute. Love it.

Brittany - Can't wait to see your bump pic. I hope your offer on the house is accepted.

BTW my name is Rachael... you can call me Rach if you want lol.


----------



## modified

Thank you :hugs: I'm not largely overweight but I am a bigger girl - this is me after sucking in all I could :haha: But you're right, the bottom doesn't tend to be rounded like that.. it tends to just be flabby :haha: I think I carry all my weight in my stomach, you can never tell I'm as overweight as I am from the shoulders up! :haha:

I'm Toni :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

I didn't mean the rounded part to sound like i was saying you have flab. Usually when you have flab it's just jiggly (like me), but a pregnant belly is rounded like yours! Therefore, i see no flab! :) I carry ALL of my weight in my belly too. It stinks.


----------



## babydust818

Unfortunately, i'm all bloat. First picture is pre-pregnancy, middle is no sucking in, last picture is me sucking in. If you compare 1st to last i look about the same. Can't believe all the bloat i have though.
 



Attached Files:







bumppic.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## modified

:haha: I know what you meant! You look good :thumbup: I'm in the awkward stage where normal trousers/jeans don't fit but maternity are too big - I'm living in leggings!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I've never been skinny, and I'm not ashamed of it, but I'm finding this time I'm not gaining as much weight. I gained 35 pounds with my son, and I've only gained 2 pounds this time around and I'm almost half way through. It could be because I've been a lot sicker with m/s this time. 

Any other plus size mommies around? I hate posting bump pictures cause I'm ashamed :(


----------



## babydust818

Toni - i absolutely love leggins lol. No shame at all in that!

Denyse - don't be ashamed! I've been much bigger than i am now. This time last year i was 315 lbs. I lost 105 lbs in 8 months and got pregnant. I'm having a hard time coming to terms that i am gaining weight back. I was eating so clean and healthy, but now it's so hard. No idea why either.. I've done it the last 8 months. You 2lb gain isn't bad at all. I've gained 16 already....


----------



## jacky b

Gorgeous pics ladies! Some bumps starting :) 

Good luck with the last minute wedding plans and prep Babydust! Exciting that is only a week away! 
Good luck with your next scan and everything. Hope that it hasn't grown. Be thinking of you when you make the decision. 

Brittany I've been feeling some movement too :) 

Hope everyone is starting to feel better and enjoying this special time xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I look huge to all you ladies. And I am a week or so behind. Here is my 15 week bump.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/280x200q90/811/nhxo.jpg

My belly is all baby. He/She was rolled in to a little ball last night. LOL. On one side.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Loving all the bump photos!! 

My belly has pretty much exploded in the 2 weeks since the last bump photo. The first photo is my 16 week bump with Emily, the second is a comparison photo of me at 16 weeks with my first pregnancy. Definitely true you show way sooner the second time around.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0









Aiden 16 Weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay tomorrow is the big day :happydance: too bad the scan isn't until 6:30 pm. Mom, Gavin and I are going to visit my grandma for the day, so that will pass the time away. DH and I finally talked my Mom in to coming with to the scan, she originally didn't want too...since DH's mom (who lives 5 hours away) would be upset, but DH reassured my Mom, things are way different between my Mom and his Mom. My parents help us out a lot and are always there for us, his Mom calls once every 2-3 weeks. It's sad.


----------



## I Love Lucy

So excited for your scan tomorrow. Hopefully the say doesn't drag too much. All my appointments are in the evening so DH can attend. My 20 week scan is at 6:00. Thankfully I already know the gender otherwise that whole day would drag by.


----------



## modified

I can't wait to start showing more :flower:

Violet seems to be getting further and further up every time I listen to her heartbeat :) This evening, I found her quite close to my belly button!


----------



## babydust818

Toni - idk why but it seems to me like your ticker goes so fast compared to mine LOL. I feel like you go up 2 weeks while i stay the same. You're naming your baby Violet? Awww :flower: Super cute! What about a middle name?

Britt - Wow you do look a bit bigger than your last pregnancy! Such a lovely bump!

Kittey - Your bump is pretty big for 15 weeks!! Tmrw is your gender reveal scan? Or am i missing something? Sorry.

I am super obsessed with looking at my belly in the mirror. I never look pregnant and it sucks lol. Oh well. It will pop one day.


----------



## JJsmom

Aww!!! You ladies have wonderful bumps! I just feel fat! I've gained 10 lbs already and the last 2 pregnancies I only gained 16 with each one! I'm freaking out because the doc office tells me I don't need to gain more than 10-20 lbs. But I've had no ms this pregnancy at all. I've also been eating a lot of fresh fruit and veggies so I don't know what's going on. 

Enjoy your scan kat!!

Here is my 14 week bump from 2 weeks ago. I don't have a full size mirror at home so had to take this while I was out.
 



Attached Files:







image_3.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

wow you look glowing! :) love your bump. super jeal. I too have gained 10. I don't want to gain more than 20


----------



## tropicsgirl

your bumps all look good!!

No one can tell I''m preggers unless I wear a tight shirt and even then looks just like a small beer belly! I kind of wish people could "tell" already because I often have to take the city bus and usually don't get a seat...

My appetite is coming back with a vengeance, as are my cravings. Have a sore throat today...pretty sure I've come down with something. Probably from work (I'm a primary teacher).


----------



## JJsmom

tropicsgirl, hope you feel better soon!! The bus is a hard one when there are usually not any seats available. 

My appetite hasn't ever gone away so I just keep eating. This morning at 7:50am I wanted to eat chocolate cake so bad!! I had to take my 9 month old to the doctor. He went 2 days ago and found out he has an ear infection. That night and last night he has coughed so bad he has had a hard time sleeping. The doc said he doesn't test for RSV there but he said it sounds like it. Then he told me he has bronchiolitis. I just read up on bronchiolitis and it does say that most cases of it are caused by RSV. He told me it will probably get worse over the next few days. Days 3-9 are the worst and told me if I see "tugging" when he breathes in his ribs (at the top or bottom, bottom is mild, top is moderate, and in his neck is severe) if I see it in the neck I need to take him in immediately. I haven't had hardly any sleep the last 3 nights so I'm ready for him to start feeling better so I can pass out! LOL! After that my 10 yr old had an appt, then I went and got my chocolate cake! LOL!


----------



## modified

I had put 6lb on... then lost it all again in the past 2 weeks so I'm now weighing what I was pre-pregnancy :nope:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We found out the gender yesterday, we are having a baby girl :pink: Sophia Lynn. 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/280x200q90/191/nnb3.jpg


----------



## babydust818

Awww congrats!! lots of girls in this thread!


----------



## bananabump

It's a girl!!! :pink::pink::pink: :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Kat and Bananabump on your girls!!!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats bananabump!!!!

Do you girls have any names picked out yet for your baby's!?


----------



## modified

There are definitely lots of girls going around!! :pink: :happydance:

Our girl is Violet Lua Maggie :)


----------



## jacky b

Wow congratulations on all the girls :) such wonderful news!

I can't wait to hear all your name suggestions :) (i think I am secretly hoping for another girl)


----------



## JJsmom

My next appt is on Wednesday. I'm wondering when they'll schedule my ultra sound after that. I'm thinking probably 4 more weeks. I'm hoping for before, but I doubt they will. I'll almost be 21 weeks 4 weeks from Wednesday and they said last year when pg with DS2 to schedule it and I did when I was 18 +6 and they told me to come back in 2 weeks. The tech likes you to be closer to 21 weeks to measure all the stuff they want to.


----------



## bananabump

We have way too many girls names that we like :( lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Our little girl's name is Sophia Lynn (we had Sophia picked out way before we found out we were having a little boy...Gavin)...and Lynn is my Mom's middle name.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Stephanie and bananabump on joining team :pink: I can't believe how many of us are pregnant with little girls. The last thread I created like this when I was pg with #1 was a pretty even mix between little boys and little girls.

Anyways, just want to let you all know I may not be around too much but I promise I'll return. It's just been hectic around here. Thursday my DS fell and hit his head on the dog crate that he pulled himself up on and 2 hours after that he started vomiting. DH thought maybe it might be a concussion as vomiting can be a sign of that so we went to the ER and had a cat scan done. Thankfully everything came back fine. Friday he was still vomiting but not nearly as much. This day I also got sick with vomiting. I couldn't keep anything down and according to my scale I dropped 3 lbs from that one day so both me and DS were sick. 

Then Saturday, I was still a little nauseated (though leaning towards that being more so due to morning sickness) DS on the other hand was approaching 48 hours of vomiting and unlike the day before it was seeming to be increasing again so called the pediatrician and was advised to go back to the ER which I already assumed we needed to do as his urine at this point was so strong smelling. My poor baby was moderately dehydrated and had low sugar levels (supposed to be above 60 and his had dropped all the way down to 49 while we were in the ER). So Saturday we had to be in the hospital overnight so he could have IV fluids. Sunday everything was looking great with all his lab work and he was behaving more like his self so we were released that afternoon.

Back home today and he's not all that interested in drinking anything but he wants to eat food nonstop. Thinking maybe the IV fluids he had are still part of the reason he doesn't want to drink as they made him very bloated. Hard not to be nervous given everything we've been through.

He has his follow up appointment with his pediatrician tomorrow and I also have my 16 week checkup at my OB.

And all this is happening while DH and I are going about our house hunt so I barely have time to sit down at the moment.


----------



## JJsmom

Wow Brittany!! That's definitely a busy time!! Hope you are both feeling better! It's scary when they hit their heads especially with vomiting! Good luck with your house hunting! Hopefully you can find something soon.

It's been pretty hectic in our household the last week too. DS2 ended up with an ear infection, that same day DH fell while going up the stairs carrying him and thankfully didn't hit too hard and on his left ear. Then 2 days later I took him back in to the doc because he had such a bad cough that started the night he saw the doc about the ear infection. He wasn't sleeping well either, was up crying and coughing most of the night. Turns out he has bronchiolitis. His cough is a lot looser now and it sounds like the stuff is breaking up in his chest so I'm hoping we're on the downhill of it. He had real bad diarrhea but it is finally starting to become solid again but man oh man....he is gassing me out of the room today!!!

One thing else I just saw today....He is getting his first tooth!!!!! His bottom gum was a little swollen so I had to shove two fingers in to move his tongue out of the way and tried wiping the white stuff off it to make sure it wasn't something else. LOL! My sis kept giving me a hard time saying "are you sure?" because I kept thinking it was coming in and then it wouldn't. But I am FOR SURE there is a tooth coming in!! I could see a small indention where it is just starting to break the gum. I'm so excited but those so adorable gummy grins are getting ready to disappear. :(

I talked to DH about baby names....not sure what we'll name it if it is a boy, but I really like Vivian Leigh for a girl. I don't want to tell my mom yet as I want to surprise her. Vivian was her mothers name and Leigh is my mothers middle name. DH said he likes it too.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sounds like you're having a pretty hectic time too JJ. Hope your little boy recovers soon. Very exciting about your DS getting his first tooth. It took my DS forever to get his first one. 

For baby names we had Luca picked out for a boy but were still debating whether the middle name would be Matthew or James. But since we're having a girl we never really came to a decision on that. Our little lady will be called Emily Michelle. I've had that name picked out forever.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats on all the girls! :)

Brittany, that sounds awful! I hope you and your DS are feeling better now. It's tough when things go wrong all at once. Good luck on your house hunting!

JJsmom, that's exciting about his first tooth!! I do like those gummy smiles too...haha!

Love all your names! I haven't though too much about them...the only names I can come up with so far that me and DH like are Anya for a girl and Aiden for a boy...not sure why, but I like names that start with A or F! Haha...still thinking about possible "f" names that we both like. 

I'm just getting over a terrible cold that's lasted for a week. Now coughing up stuff (which I'm glad of...want all of this OUT of me). One thing I didn't realize is how much easier it is to get sick when you're pregnant. Def. going to use my hand sanitizer for often, especially in my classroom.


----------



## navywag

Just found out, we are having a baby boy!!! Couldn't be happier! X


----------



## I Love Lucy

I really like the name Aiden. I picked it for my son. :haha: 

Hope your cold goes away quickly. Nothing worse then being pregnant and sick since you pretty much can't do anything.

navywag, congratulations on joining team :blue:


----------



## JJsmom

navy, congrats on team blue!!

Tropics, hope your cold is gone before too long! I have very dry hands this pregnancy, and have since having DS2 because I'm always sanitizing my hands! 

Well here I thought my next doc appt was tomorrow. There goes my pregnancy brain. I called to confirm because I couldn't remember what time, and nope, it's next Wednesday. LOL! However, I did have my appt today with the endocrinologist. I'm actually pretty relieved!! He told me that my TS3 levels are normal even though my blood tests show that my thyroid levels were low. Since my TS3 levels are normal he will not put me on medication right now and said that it is most likely pregnancy induced. But will have blood redrawn next Friday and again in 3 months and will see him again in 3 months.


----------



## nlk

Would you girls mind if I joined in here?

I'm currently 16 weeks with #1. Due 3rd September!


----------



## babydust818

Welcome nlk!

Sorry i've slacked in updating. I'm having a very busy week. Getting married in 2 days!! I have rehearsal tonight. I'm excited. Tmrw will be 1 week until my ultrasound! I hope we can find out the sex.


----------



## JJsmom

Hey nlk!!! 

babydust, congrats on your wedding!!! It's such an exciting time and very frustrating too! But you will have a wonderful beautiful wedding! I was stressing over mine last year and even my dad said it was the most beautiful wedding. He said he had his doubts because things weren't "traditional". Can't wait to see pics!! (If you want to share them anyways :))


----------



## jacky b

Welcome Nlk.

Babydust, wow not long now! Congratulations and good luck xx

Navy, congrats on a boy :)

JJsmom, hope your levels stabilise.

Brittany, hope you are all feeling better xx


----------



## babydust818

thank you girls! I will definitely post pics! :) it really is such a stressful time. considering most of my family and andrews family have never met due to me being from NY and him IN.


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, good news about your TS3 levels. 

Welcome nlk, I'll add you to the first post shortly. 

babydust, such an exciting time for you!! I'm sure your wedding will be perfect. :)

AFM, morning sickness seems to be gone. :happydance: But DS is sleeping so poorly since being sick. Seriously up every hour through the night and his naps during the day are crap. He's overtired and fussy and my patience with him is wearing thin because I'm so damn tired. He's still not really drinking anything either so just sneaking formula into his food. My pediatrician said things might be off for as long as a week but if Sunday comes around (that was the last day he was sick) and things are still so crappy I'm going to lose my mind.

In more positive news, DH and I put in an offer in a house and it was accepted so hoping to close in 5-6 weeks and will be moving in May. :happydance:


----------



## anniemay22

Hi ladies :)
I'm 18+2 fay with my first and still not feeling any movement. No flutters or anything :( I keep reading everywhere else and from friends who are expecting that they are feeling movements. I'm a very nervous person and get very worried about things. I heard bubbs heartbeat about 2 weeks ago and all my worry went away for a week, this week it has come back! :( I'm soo worried i'm going to get bad news at my 20 week scan (which is still 12 days away) :( 
Am I the only one?? Xx


----------



## modified

No! I'm feeling no movements either and I'm 18 weeks with my first :) I hear the hb every night and all is well! :flower:


----------



## anniemay22

Aw okay nice to know I'm not the only one. I have been so tempted to buy a doppler but I think it may cause me more worry if I can't find it :/ x


----------



## modified

I didn't buy one until I was around 15 weeks and have been able to find baby within a second or 2 since then - she's much louder now! And I can hear her little kicks although I can't feel them yet :) I got an angelsounds one.


----------



## anniemay22

When the midwife checked my bubbs heartbeat we could here him/her kicking loads which is why I'm surprised I still can't feel it! Yeah.. that's the one I've been looking at on amazon.. hmm lol x


----------



## modified

Look on ebay, they sometimes go very cheap. There have been ones on there for £5-£10 buy it now.


----------



## anniemay22

Ooh thanks for that I look now! :)


----------



## nlk

I have a Doppler as I'm a natural worrier as well. I find it fantastic! At first it can cause more worry if you can't find the hb, but by now you shouldn't have too much issue! I got mine from ebay, for about £20 I think. Definitely worth it! If you don't want to buy one, you could rent one? So then you could just use it between now and feeling movement properly.


----------



## anniemay22

Thanks for ur reply nlk I did think that. It's literally just really for now untill I start feeling movements. I'm sure a friend at work said she had one, I was thinking I could borrow it and then give it back when bubbs starts moving?! X


----------



## nlk

That sounds like a good plan. If I'd have known someone near me I would have just borrowed it! I've found it massively reassuring. As long as you remember that just because you don't find it straight away doesn't mean somethings wrong. I was looking in the wrong place for a while!!


----------



## loveandterror

i too would like to say something about my doppler.
i just listened to my little one with my angelsound (placed it right over, where the sonographer found the little one a couple days ago).
it's the best sound in the world. 
even though i'm still not 100% sure, if its not my own heartbeat.

how sure are you guys that its babys heartbeat and not your own?


----------



## nlk

Baby's heartbeat is much faster than mine, so it's really different. I wasn't sure at first either, so maybe when you've got the baby's heartbeat on the doppler, use your other hand to feel your pulse in your neck. They should be completely different speeds.


----------



## loveandterror

nlk said:


> Baby's heartbeat is much faster than mine, so it's really different. I wasn't sure at first either, so maybe when you've got the baby's heartbeat on the doppler, use your other hand to feel your pulse in your neck. They should be completely different speeds.

i'll try that out, next time i look for the heartbeat. thank you :thumbup:


----------



## modified

Oh yeah, for me it's super obvious which is baby and which is mine - V's heart beat is usually between 152 and 160 beats a minute!


----------



## nlk

Spent the day throwing up again :( it's getting me down. I'm not often sick, but I can tell when it's x on in because I feel so awful for a good few hours before hand. Seeing my consultant on Monday so may ask for some meds to help?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I remember at my 20 week scan when I was pg with DS we could see him moving all over the screen but I couldn't feel him. I think a lot of it depends on where the baby is positioned and your body type. Try not to stress, I'm sure he or she is perfectly fine in there.

nlk, sorry you're still dealing with MS. Mine just went away a couple days ago so 17 weeks. It last until 19 weeks with DS.


----------



## nlk

Ended up going into hospital because I couldn't keep water down. They said I was severely dehydrated and had protein in my urine, so very glad I went! Spent the night there but back home now, with some anti sickness stuff as well. They scanned me as well to make sure everything was ok and we saw bubs kicking away :) apparently I have an anterior placenta as well? :shrug:

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend


----------



## JJsmom

nlk, hope the sickness stops for you soon! Being dehydrated really takes a toll on your body when you're pregnant.

Brittany, glad you all put your offer in! Hopefully you can get in soon so you can get everything situated before baby gets here.

It's hard to feel baby move early with your first. I think I was about 22 weeks when I finally felt DS1 move. With DS2 I swore I felt it at 12 weeks but my mom said I was crazy and it was just gas. LOL! With this one, I have been feeling movements for at least the last 2 weeks. It's been sporadic but I felt it. The last 3 days I've been feeling it like crazy! Yesterday I actually felt it kicking an organ higher up! It didn't feel good. LOL! I didn't feel my other two as well as I have this one but both my boys stayed real low in my abdomen at all times.


----------



## I Love Lucy

nlk, that sounds awful about the dehydration. Is it MS that was getting you so sick or a stomach virus. I just had a stomach bug a little over a week ago and I wasn't able to keep anything down. Regardless, I hope you start to feel better soon.

JJsmom, I could of swore I was feeling movement at 12 weeks but then I kept telling myself it wasn't because of how early it was. I was definitely feeling her at 14 weeks though.

AFM, really tired as DS seems to be going through a sleep regression. He is eating and drinking normally for the most part so I don't think his poor sleep is due to his being sick anymore. And I did read they can go through a regression around 12/13 months. It's rough since I'm not getting more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep at a time on a good night.

Things with the house are going well. Our offer was accepted, we have the inspection scheduled for tonight which DH is going to take care of after work. Hoping to close at the end of next month. Our current lease is up at the end of May so plenty of time to fix some things (the carpet is hideous and definitely has to go) and get things moved without having to do it all at once.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I have a lot of catching up to do. I've been busy with family coming in for the wedding. I'm just glad all of it is over lol. It was sooo stressful! My parents are staying at my house for another day. All in all the wedding went great. I'll add a couple pictures.

As for the baby... i'm thinking i'm feeling it move a little. Since this is my first i'm unsure as to what certain things are. I am wondering if i am feeling baby move. Especially when i use my doppler. I feel squirming. My dr appt is on Thursday. I hope i can find out gender :)
 



Attached Files:







weddingday.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









weddingday2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









weddingday3.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

Your wedding photos looks great!! Also exciting that you might be feeling movement.


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, you look so happy!! Beautiful pictures!!

Brittany, Hope he comes out of the sleep regression soon! They seem to go through them often during the first year. Glad your offer was accepted so you have time to get stuff situated!

AFM, DS2 cut his first bottom tooth yesterday only to see the top one on that same side is starting to try and work it's way in. He was napping in my arms earlier and kept waking up screaming and throwing his hand to his mouth :( I was able to get up just to use the restroom and now he's asleep again in my arms lol! Getting ready to put his big boy car seat in the car too! I fit it to him earlier so I can get it put in. DH just looks at the car and says no way we can fit 2 car seats in there!! We can but it'll be hard to do anything as a family as DS1 will have to sit up front.


----------



## babydust818

JJsmom i hope LO starts feeling better <3

I wanted to incorporate little peanut into our wedding day, so i asked the photographer if we could do this pose. I absolutely love it! One of my favs!
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nlk

Babydust I love that photo! Such a sweet idea!

Hope LO feels better soon JJsmom :hugs:


----------



## modified

I am so glad your wedding went well!!

Had another scan on Sunday and came home with 4D videos!
Kicking with her arms crossed
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...3742961&type=3

With her hands over her face (how she spent the whole scan!)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...3742961&type=3

A little hiccup and a very quick teasing glance at her perfect little face!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...3742961&type=3

I also felt her move that night - on the outside too!


----------



## babydust818

Aww Toni it won't let me view it! Says unavailable.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well! My morning sickness is so bad I lost 3 pounds last month :( They weighed me on Monday at my monthly appointment and I was surprised. I haven't gained any weight this pregnancy, down about 2 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight. They are hoping my nausea gets better in the next few weeks, or they want to prescribe me some different medication. I love my little girl, but I'm so tired of being nauseous and throwing up all the time...been sick since week 5. I just want to start enjoying my pregnancy, but finding it so hard being this sick :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

babydust, I love how you incorporated your little baby in with your wedding photos. I wish I would of thought of that while I was pg with DS.

modified, I'm not able to see the photos you posted but the 4D scans are so exciting. I got mine done at my 20 week appointment (avatar picture is one of DS at this time) so I'm hoping I'll get one done again that time with DD too.

Denyse, that really sucks that your MS is still hanging around. Mine finally left at 17 weeks. I know how depressing it can be being miserable. I didn't have it as bad this time around (I hear MS is supposed to be better in second, third, etc. pregnancies but who knows if that's true) as what I did with DS. I remember with him that I would be crying all the time because I felt so miserable and nothing I did helped.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I will be booking a private 4D ultrasound for my birthday (May 10) - birthday gift to me! Can't wait to see our little girl again <3

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their evening!


----------



## JJsmom

Had my doc appt today. Heartbeat was 160. I was talking to her about cramping I've been having, the front is normal but I've been having a ton in my back which I didn't have with DS2. She said that is from lifting DS2 and to switch sides. She said it's going to get a lot worse, I don't want to imagine because sometimes it's really bad. She said it might come down to where I can't lift him anymore which will be hard because he isn't walking yet. Well, my pain aside, if he needs me to lift him or carry him I will. I don't care how much pain I get in, his needs are well above mine. DH just needs to remember how many back rubs he gave me with DS2 and start giving me more than 1 every other week! LOL! Ultrasound is finally booked!!!!! She said 4 weeks and I whined saying 4???? UGHHH!!!!! LOL! So she counted and said well we can do 3 because you'll be over 20 weeks by then. She said the techs were complaining because they were sending them in for ultrasounds before 20 weeks and they can't measure everything they need to unless you're closer to 21 weeks. I remember them making me reschedule my ultrasound last year with DS2 as they sent me in at 18 weeks. So..with that......April 15th we'll know what we're having as long as it cooperates!!! 

Denyse, hope your MS starts fading away soon!! 

modified, yay for 4D scans!!!! I loved when they took a sneak peek with DS2 with the 4D. It was so cool! They said don't freak out because he'd be so skinny but it was just beautiful how they can see those images of your LO inside of you! I couldn't see your images but maybe they won't show because we aren't friends on FB?

babydust, I love the pic with them incorporating your baby in the wedding! I didn't have any pictures like that when we got married, but DS2 showed in most pics because I was 34 weeks. LOL!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Babydust, loved your wedding pics! congrats! :)

Denyse, sorry your MS is hard on you. :( I haven't been able to gain any weight myself...just haven't had a huge appetite lately. Hopefully that will change!

JJsmom, that would be hard to do no lifting, esp. with kids. YES! Tell your DH to give you plenty of massages...it's the least they can do! Hopefully your scan will go well on the 15th! 

Last week I got the flu..lasted for 1 week and was awful. Then the day after I got better, I got food poisoning...yeah, wasn't a great week! I had the week off work though which was good. I'm back at work now and it wears me out so much. I just sleep as soon as I get home, eat dinner, then sleep again. I've been having some pressure type cramps in my lower abdomen which aren't too fun. I assume it's just growing pains. I also am getting dizzy while walking up stairs and have to stop for a few seconds to catch my breath/calm my heart down. :/ Have no choice though...I live on the 3rd floor of an apartment with no elevator! 

By the way, has anyone got the flu shot? I'm thinking about asking the doc for one the next time I go...I do NOT want to get the flu again if I can and I guess the H1N1 flu is going around here (I live in Asia) right now and since I work with kids I got to be extra careful.


----------



## babydust818

IT'S A BOY!!! TEAM :blue:
 



Attached Files:







20140327_114432.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## modified

Awww fantastic!!

I don't know why you can't see my videos - they're public :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, sorry about all the cramping you've been having. I've been having a lot of round ligament pain lately which I think is made worse by picking DS up all the time when I have to take him up and down the stairs. I usually have DH do all the carrying in the evening when he's home. Exciting about your 20 week scan being scheduled!! We go on the same day though mine is at 6:00 so rather late in the evening. Hopefully your little baby cooperates and you'll get a peak at the gender.

tropicsgirl, my OB highly recommends the flu shot while pregnant just because if you do get it, it will be more mild. I've already had mine. Of course, you should definitely talk to your doctor and see what they advise.

Rachael, congratulations on joining team :blue:!! Boys are so much fun.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on team blue!!!

Brittany, DH doesn't help much. He's working 2 jobs and when he is home he usually is resting or we are out and about. That's cool we both go on the same day for our scans! I'm super excited!

Tropics, I will not get the flu shot. I haven't got it for a really long time. Yes the doc asked but I said no and they didn't have a problem with that. 

Going to take a nap. Colt just went to sleep and he only let me sleep for about 3 hrs off and on last night. Y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## jacky b

Congrats on team blue :).

JJmom, I've been having the same pains too. Like Brittany its from picking up my daughter.

I hope everyone is starting to feel better xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

babydust818 said:


> IT'S A BOY!!! TEAM :blue:

Congrats!!


----------



## JJsmom

How's everyone doing?

I have a sick DH at home today. He thinks it was what he ate last night while at work. He's slept most of the day as he was up all night but he's managed to keep a piece of toast down. Other than that, everything is good on this end!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm super busy here at the moment. DS first birthday and party are this Saturday and since I'm having it at my house I have so much cleaning to do in addition to making the cakes and getting all the other food stuff ready. I swear I get one room cleaned so it looks really nice and then DH (he's such a slob) or DS and the animals make a mess. I don't know if I'll ever be done cleaning. I'm excited to celebrate DS's birthday but I think I'll be relieved when it's all done. 

Another weight check for him tonight just for comparison purposes since the weights when he was in the hospital were kind of all over the place so they want to see what his weight is looking like on their scale. 

I also chopped all my hair off yesterday. I've never had hair this short but DS was constantly pulling it so I just got fed up with it. I don't know how I feel about it though. It's so different and I'm kind of clueless on how to style it so it looks how I want it. Will be practicing with it a lot this week and hopefully before DS's party I'll have it figured out.

But anyways, I probably won't be on a lot this week but will definitely make time to check in next week to see how you ladies are doing.


----------



## babydust818

JJsMom - Hope your hubby is starting to feel better!

Brittany - How exciting for LO's 1st bday! What theme are you going with? Aww sounds like a lot of fun. That is one thing i am going to enjoy A LOT when baby is here, is the holidays, birthdays, etc. I love coloring eggs for Easter and my DH and i will sit at the table by ourselves and do it :haha: next year we will have a legit reason ;) In January i chopped a lot of my hair off too. After having long hair for years it felt like a good change. Then i started to want my long hair back. When your hair is short there's a lot of things you can do. When it's long my only options are to wear it down or up lol. You'll get the hang of it. How short is it? Mine was cut up to my shoulders.

AFM - i'm going ahead with the surgery. I have it scheduled for 8am Friday April 4th. I have to be there 6am and fast at midnight. Procedure should only take 40 mins. I will be kept in the hospital for 48 hours to make sure baby is doing okay and no infection. I pray everything is going to be fine. I couldn't imagine the worst. I'm trying to stay positive. I think i feel baby move today. I'm not really sure? I don't know what it really feels like, but it feels so weird down there. Once in awhile i'll get sharp pains... nothing serious, but enough to get my attention. Almost feels like fish swimming around sometimes. I can't explain it. Is that the baby moving?

Here's 2 pics of my latest bump. It's starting to pop a bit.
 



Attached Files:







itsaboy.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









16weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JJsmom

Have fun cleaning! I know how you feel!! I will have the livingroom clean and all of a sudden it has dirty clothes where DH changes in there and just leaves them. And DS1 comes in from school and throws everything every where!! 

Good luck getting everything together! It's so much fun planning first b-day parties!!

I just found out my mom will be coming in to get my DS1 for the summer. She normally takes him but he flies by himself. She is coming in for a few days to meet DS2! I'm super excited!! Told her we'll celebrate his first b-day while she is here although it'll be 2 weeks early :) I dont get to see her that often because she lives in Nevada and we live in Indiana. We're going up for Christmas break this year though! So I'm super excited this year to get to see her twice! Which means I have a ton of cleaning to do too before May 28th. Yes seems like so far away but not really when I have to go through everything, boxes and all and organize. We started on DS1's room today. He had boxes from when we moved stacked up and he started cutting them apart which in turn made 2 huge piles of who knows what! Already made a nice dent in it though lol!


----------



## JJsmom

Had a surprise u/s today at my consult with the high risk doctor. We found out we are team :pink:!! He also told me to take a baby aspirin daily to lower my chances of pre-e with this pregnancy.


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations on a girl JJsmom. That's wonderful!


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, good luck with the surgery! Glad they are watching out for both you and baby! When baby moves and you first feel it, it does feel like butterflies in your tummy or a fish swimming in you. hehe! The sharp pains would most likely be round ligament pains where your uterus is growing and you move a certain way, it hurts a lot at times! Let us know how everything goes with your surgery!! :hugs:


----------



## jacky b

Babydust good luck tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls

surgery is postponed until Monday bcz the birthing center at the hospital is full and they're under staffed. I'm not gonna lie... I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## jacky b

So sorry its delayed. Hope you can enjoy the weekend still. Good luck Monday x

I'm not going to lie, I've decided being pregnant with no 2 is harder. I haven't been nearly as sick which is good. But constantly being tired and achy is hard while looking after a toddler. I didn't get this sore until the end with my dd but I'm only half way and already feeling like my lower stomach is going to drop out and I feel like I have run a marathon every day :( hope everyone else on no 2 or more isn't sore!
Oh has anyone else had problems with carpel tunnels blocking? The last 2 days have been really bad. Any hints? Last time I did braces at night but its not helping this time :(


----------



## Dinah93

I'm really sorry your surgery has been postponed. 

Having a private scan tomorrow, hopefully finding our what we're having this time, although to be honest I'm happy just to watch it wiggling about for 20mins.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry your surgery was postponed. It always sucks when they change things up when you already have your mind set on when it will be done.

jacky, I'm really sore this time too. I was concerned and talked to my doc and she told me I'd have to stop picking up my 9 month old at some point during this pregnancy because it's only going to get worse. That doesn't work because he can't walk yet, but I have been managing. I get a lot of soreness in my tummy too. Hopefully we can make it through this pregnancy without too much more pain! Not sure in terms of carpel tunnel! I would check with your doc. I have arthritis and sometimes I wear a brace to try and help out too but it doesn't really help me much anymore. Hope your doc can help you figure out relief!!

Dinah, have fun with your ultrasound! It's always fun watching them wiggle around on the screen! When we had our surprise one, it cracked me up because she kept putting her hand over her face like noooo...don't look at me! LOL!


----------



## Jett55

Ended up in the er today I had terrible adomnial pain & started in with vomiting so figured I'd rather be safe than sorry & well got a surprise ultrasound looks like we're team blue :blue: :)


----------



## JJsmom

Jett, hate to hear you ended up in the er! Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## babydust818

Dinah what team are you? !?!?!

YAY congrats Jett!! we're both team :blue: Hope you're feeling better. did they say what caused the pain and vomiting


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats JJ and jett! :) 

I was hoping I'd get the anatomy scan today, but my doctor wants to wait a couple weeks. Oh well...everything else is OK and I'm feeling good. It seems like everyone else has found out the gender except me! haha! I guess it will put be off from buying anything for a bit though...which is good. 

At the moment my husband is applying for a visa to go to the US and the process has been...tedious to say the least. Especially since I have to take time off work which my co-workers are angry about, but what can I do?? The office is only open from 8-12 monday to friday. Good news is they said the visa may be finished within 2 months...so that means there's a good chance the baby could be born in the US!

By the way, has anyone ever flown in the third trimester. If the visa goes through, we'd be leaving when I'm maybe 30 weeks or so...I know some airlines accept you all the way until 35 weeks with a docs note...I'm just worried because it would be such a long way (more than a day of flying). 

Babydust, sorry about the delay. :( The waiting must be hard. Good luck with everything!! I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Dinah93

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/BABYBOND_8_zps3e490403.jpg

We're team blue! Really happy, one of each is perfect, now if we do ever have a third it's just because our family isn't quite complete not because we're striving for a particular gender. DH is thrilled, I'm gearing myself up for the next few months of name debates, we had a girl name all picked but we just can't agree on a boy name.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on team blue Dinah!!!

tropics, I flew when I was....32 weeks I believe. Usually as long as you have a doc's note saying it's OK to fly, then the airlines will accept you. I may have been 34 weeks, I really can't remember as it was 10 years ago! Good luck on getting it all squared away quickly!!

I bought Vivian her first thing today!!! Here is a pic of it! I was bidding on it at a March of Dimes auction but I chose to make sure I got it and purchased it for full price as it would be helping the March of Dimes more as well! I can't wait to get it in the mail! The lady said she'll put something special in there as well, she mentioned booties or a diaper cover that matches! I still can't believe I finally get to buy pink!!!!
 



Attached Files:







blanket & hat.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

Babydust: DS's party was monster themed. The whole day went very well so I couldn't be happier. 

As for my hair the cut is called a "bixie" so it's a mix between a bob and a pixie. 

Also glad you came to a decision about the surgery. I will be thinking about you tomorrow as I know the whole situation you're in is not an easy one. I don't know how I would have ever been able to choose what to do since I remember neither option was that great. 

Early movements felt like flutters to me. Sounds like you definitely could be feeling baby move. The sharp pains you're having could be round ligament pain which is very normal in pregnancy. 

Your bump is looking great. 

JJsmom: Welcome to team :pink:!!

Also exciting news about your moms visit. I hope you're able to get all the cleaning and organizing you need to do done before her arrival. 

Jacky: I'm right there with you on finding number two harder. I have worse round ligament pain this time and I have a hard time getting comfortable at night so I'm finding that I'm just more tired in general. MS also lasted forever this time too which sucked. 

Jett: That sucks that you ended up in the ER but very exciting that you were able to find out the gender. Congrats on joining team :blue:

Topicsgirl: I never flew while pregnant but with you having to do so much maybe considering spacing it put. Like fly to one place maybe stay there the night and then fly to another place the next day, etc. just so you're not doing so much traveling at once. But I have no experience with flying while pregnant but if I had to I think that's how I would try to do it. Maybe talk to your doctor and see what they advise in terms of travel in third tri. 

Dinah: Congratulations in joining team :blue:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi ladies, I didn't get to tell y'all about DS's birthday Saturday since he decided to wake up from his nap before I could get to that so I'm going to do that now. It was such a fantastic day. DH and I went out to breakfast with him which he loved. The waiters and waitresses even brought him strawberry shortcake and sang happy birthday to him. He pigged out on that as soon as they all left.

We then came home and finished getting everything ready for his birthday. My word, I felt like I was never going to be done. I only had a few things on my to-do list but still. I think next time I'm just going to order pizza or have people bring certain things instead of preparing everything myself. It just took way too much time. 

The cake smash was a lot of fun too. DS didn't even wait until we were done singing happy birthday to him, he just went right ahead and started eating his cake. LOL I got some really great pictures which I'm happy about.

We also turned the birthday cupcakes into gender reveal cupcakes since that's how we decided to tell our families since everyone was all together which never happens since my family doesn't live in this state. Anyways, as I expected it did cause some irritation. My mom was so over the top ridiculous. As soon as I announced that the frosting color inside would reveal the gender of the baby her eyes got huge and had she not looked absolutely crazy she probably would of dove across the table to get a cupcake. Instead my BIL was sitting next to them so she yelled at him to hurry up and grab one for him to take a huge bite. Then as soon as she saw it was pink she started yelling about how it was a girl and how she was so excited. She wasn't the only one who didn't know and her yelling like she was pretty much ruined the surprise for everyone else.

She then had the nerve to tell my sister that she needs to do exactly what I did and have a girl next as if my sister has any control over the gender. It was just so rude!

Then I overheard her telling my MIL that she thought it was a girl when she asked about the gender a few weeks ago and I said I wasn't going to say because I didn't want the excitement over the sex to steal the spotlight from my sisters baby who was just born. We found out the gender the day before my sister's C-section so announcing then would have been so inconsiderate in my opinion. Anyways, the way my mom was talking it was like I only chose not to announce when I found out because it was a girl whereas if I was having a boy I would of announced right away because that wouldn't of been exciting. Her logic is so stupid. 

I really should stop thinking about it because it just infuriates me but geez. The comments she has been making regarding gender even before she knew I was pregnant again make it sound like if either my sister or I have another boy she isn't going to be happy about that baby.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, glad your sons birthday went well! Moms tend to overreact at times. Sorry she ruined it for everyone else. I agree with your logic on the gender. I wouldn't have wanted to announce it either right away. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

babydust, hope everything went well with your surgery!


----------



## I Love Lucy

We had our 12 month checkup for DS. I'm pleased to announce he is 28 1/2 inches long and 17 lbs, 4 ozs. He is back on the percentile charts in the same ranges (15% for height and 3% for weight) that he's always been since birth. I don't know if y'all remember but my supply dropped pretty quickly after getting pregnant but I didn't realize it until his 9 month appointment when we found out he had lost weight and dropped off the charts all together. We're 100% done with formula and he's doing great with whole milk. 

We're also working on eliminating the rest of the breastfeeding. We have already cut out all nursing during the day except for right before bed. We just started phasing that out last night which went pretty well. So pretty much I'm only nursing him _if_ he wakes up at night but eventually I'll stop that too. I wish I could of nursed longer but once my supply got so low he really lost interest in it and only really seems to enjoy it if he wakes at night. 

20 week appointment for me is on Tuesday. I can't wait to see my little Emily. 

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy said:


> We had our 12 month checkup for DS. I'm pleased to announce he is 28 1/2 inches long and 17 lbs, 4 ozs. He is back on the percentile charts in the same ranges (15% for height and 3% for weight) that he's always been since birth. I don't know if y'all remember but my supply dropped pretty quickly after getting pregnant but I didn't realize it until his 9 month appointment when we found out he had lost weight and dropped off the charts all together. We're 100% done with formula and he's doing great with whole milk.
> 
> We're also working on eliminating the rest of the breastfeeding. We have already cut out all nursing during the day except for right before bed. We just started phasing that out last night which went pretty well. So pretty much I'm only nursing him _if_ he wakes up at night but eventually I'll stop that too. I wish I could of nursed longer but once my supply got so low he really lost interest in it and only really seems to enjoy it if he wakes at night.
> 
> 20 week appointment for me is on Tuesday. I can't wait to see my little Emily.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well?

Glad he's back on the charts!! It's scary when they drop weight and you don't realize it! I remember when your supply dropped, as mine did as well but we weren't able to keep it at all and went strictly formula. I can't wait to get Colt off of formula and onto whole milk. Just 2 more months!! It's crazy! I can't believe he's almost a year old! I told DH we need to start looking at what to get him for his birthday! I'm thinking about one of those step 2 water fun things. So he can play with it outside during the summer. 

Good luck at your appointment! We both get to see our daughters on Tuesday! Can't wait to see pics of your Emily!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Getting to move to whole milk has been great. I hated, hated having to use formula. I just don't understand paying $30 for that stuff if you're able to breastfeed. I hope everything goes better with breastfeeding this time around as I would like to not have to supplement at all. 

For DSs birthday we got him a rocking toy. He wasn't a fan. He cried when DH put him on it. But it's for 18 months + so I'm thinking he's just to small for it at the moment. I asked my parents to get him a pool for summer time though. I'm hoping that'll be a big hit once we get moved in to our new house and can set it up. 

I'm especially excited for Tuesday because we were able to get 3d photos at this scan with DS (points to avatar photo). I'm hoping the same will be the case with Emily's scan.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm hoping the same!! They did it last year with DS2, which is the same with my avatar! :) They did it at the specialist too, but DH wasn't there and the pic they gave me was pretty blurry. She kept her hand over her face like she didn't want her pic taken. LOL! Plus she is super skinny, but I'm hoping we can get better ones at the 20 week appt if they sneak a peek. If not, I'll ask at my specialist appt again if we can sneak a peek at the 4D in 10 weeks. She'll be a lot fatter by that point. hehe! 

Sorry he wasn't a huge fan of it but I'm sure he'll grow to love it! Do you have a move in date yet? I'm sure he'll definitely love the pool!

I've been taking showers with DS2 because it's quicker when DH is home and he just comes and grabs him and I get to finish my shower. Plus he LOVES the shower! He keeps putting his hands under the water to catch it, it's so cute! DS1 never took a shower til he was a toddler and he screamed the whole time he had to take one and that was with my stepdad. Of course my stepdad thought it was funny he was screaming so much like he was terrified of the water. I thought it was funny but again didn't because he was terrified. Hoping DS2 won't be so scared of them with doing it this way!


----------



## I Love Lucy

We are supposed to close on April 29th if I'm not mistaken. Then we have all of May to get things set up. Our current lease is up May 31st. I'm glad we have the whole month of May though since there is a lot of work. I want to have all the painting done and definitely get rid of the carpet. I don't know what the previous owners were thinking. They have dark green carpet in the family room, pink carpet in the master bedroom, and then blue or gray carpet in all the other rooms. Ripping that all up is one of the first things we'll be doing. 

I used to put DS in the shower with me. He used to love being in the water. Then DH was giving him a bath and I think he fell and went under for a second and now he's not a fan of the bath at all. I've literally had to get in the tub with him for bath time or he just cries and cries. Leave it to DH to ruin the one thing he was responsible for doing with DS.


----------



## JJsmom

Awwww!! Bless his heart! That would be scary to go under for a few seconds or less to a baby. I know Colt is really slippery so I have to hold on tight. I dont think DH trusts himself to give him a bath or have him in the shower with him.

Babydust, hope you're doing well and that everything is ok!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## I Love Lucy

DS is working on cutting 2 teeth at the moment so he's so fussy and clingy. Since DH is working 10 hour days though I'm dealing with it all on my own. It's exhausting. Having to pick him up is giving me horrible round ligament and back pain. 

Hope you ladies are doing well?


----------



## JJsmom

Ultrasound tomorrow!! Can't wait to see both of our pics Brittany!!

This room has got so quiet!! I've been wondering about babydust and if she's doing OK. I know she was supposed to have her surgery a week ago, I really hope everything went OK with it.

ETA: I forgot to mention I bought all kinds of things to start making bows for those cute headbands!! I've already made a few as flowers, I'll post a pic of what I started. Now that DS2 is asleep I'm going to go make a few more!!
 



Attached Files:







100_3008.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0









100_3007.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









100_3004.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! My EDD is August 24th. This is my 3rd baby which is a boy!!!!! I have 2 daughters ages 10 well she will be 11 next month and the other one is 6. I am planning on breastfeeding hopefully for 1 year.


----------



## I Love Lucy

It has gotten quiet in here. I've also been wondering about Babydust since she had her surgery. 

When do you have your ultrasound JJsmom? I have to wait until 6 PM tonight as they had no earlier appointments so probably won't be on to share photos of my little girl until tomorrow. I'm so excited though.

Love the bows you are working on too.

Welcome MomWife, I added you to the first post. FX'ed breastfeeding goes well for you. Did you breastfeed your other two?


----------



## MomWife

I can't wait until you post pics! With my oldest daughter I breastfed for about 3 weeks but I stopped since it was hurting. With my youngest daughter I tried for about 2 weeks. I think I will be able to do it much longer since I am older and I know what to expect. Did you breastfeed at all? Are you going to breastfeed with this baby?


----------



## modified

I'm still reading! Just very sick, tired and so so so sore these days :nope:

Worried about babydust though :\


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry i haven't updated sooner. As you know, i had my surgery last Monday. They ended up giving me a spinal and then an epidural instead of general anesthesia. The spinal hurt. I was awake during the whole process. Was having conversations with the assistants and the anesthesiologist. It was a REALLY weird experience! After everything was done, Dr let me see the cyst/tumor. It was pretty big. 

Then they put me in recovery for about 45mins. I could NOT stop shivering from the epidural. They gave me a pill to help ease it and it seemed to help a bit. They took my blood pressure and it was constantly 90 something over 50 something. 

Finally i got to see my husband and was taken to my room. I still couldn't stop shivering for awhile. My legs were completely numb for about 8 hours. Before the whole surgery they were feeding me magnesium through my IV. It was to help me not get contractions or go into labor. That stuff makes you sick!! Everything i tried eating would come right back up until they took me off of it.

They monitored baby every 4-6 hours. They used a doppler and tried to find heartbeat. I was thinking i'd be hooked up to an ultrasound monitor. Every time they found his heartbeat I was so happy! I got to go home Wednesday.

My incision is about 8inches long. It's from my belly button down. I've never broken a bone, let alone be cut open so this whole experience has been like learning to walk again. It's very painful! First 4-5 days it was a chore to get up to pee. Hurt so bad to move! Dr prescribed me a percocet (pain killer) to help ease the pain. I've been substituting it with Tylenol. I just feel bad taking the pain killer knowing i'm pregnant. I actually stopped taking Tylenol Sunday.

Baby is still doing great! I use my doppler a couple times a day. He's a trooper! So happy everything has turned out for the best. I got my staples out yesterday (18 of em). I'm out of work until at least May 13. So i am going to try and enjoy it.

I go May 1 for my 20w anatomy scan. I can't wait to see my little man!


----------



## JJsmom

babydust, so glad to hear both you and baby are doing well!! I had magnesium during my delivery with DS2, so I know what you mean about how it makes you feel horrible!

modified, hope you feel better soon!!

welcome MomWife and congrats on your little boy!

Brittany, I had mine this morning at 9:30. I was so upset because they called me around 8:50 to tell me they are cancelling the appt because I had an anatomy scan at the high risk doctor. I went off telling them that my husband wasn't there and him and my MIL were joining me as we were supposed to find out the gender as I looked away at the high risk doc because hubby wasn't there. I didn't know they would end up canceling it. So they were nice and did a gender scan basically enough to look at the baby real fast and tell the gender. It made me more reassured that it was a girl even though she had her legs crossed the whole time. I'll have to get a pic of one of the pictures she gave me and post it :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

MomWife, I breastfed DS exclusively until 9 months when I had to start supplementing with formula due to the pregnancy causing my supply to drop. I still nurse DS if he wakes at night but at this point it's more of a comfort thing for him than actually providing him any kind of nourishment. I think the first month with breastfeeding is the hardest. They were telling me that after the first 2 weeks you wouldn't have any pain and such but I don't think that was the case until 1-2 months. There are like 3 growth spurts during that first month so that constant nursing is hard on the sensitive nipples. If you stick with it though (as long as baby has a proper latch and such) you'll get to a point where you don't really feel much of anything. I remember there being several times where I was nursing DS in our bed and would fall asleep and DH would come in and ask if he was still nursing before I moved him and I would tell him yes and he would look and DS was definitely not latched on. :haha: I hope you have better luck this time around with breastfeeding. 

Modified, so glad to see you posting again. I was wondering where you were too. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well though. :hugs:

babydust, very glad to see you posting again. Really glad everything went okay with your surgery and that you and DS are fine. I had an epidural with my DS and I was shaking forever because of it. It really worried DH until he asked if it was normal. Never had the magnesium though so no experience with that. I hope you start to feel better soon. 

JJsmom, so glad you got to see the doctor even though all they did was check the gender. I would of been very upset in that situation too. Even though DH isn't as fascinated by the ultrasounds as I am. He thinks the 3D ones looks like someone was molding a person out of a ball of clay. :haha:

My scan did go well though. The tech confirmed that we are definitely having a girl which was a relief since we found out the gender through genetic testing rather than actually getting to see anything on an ultrasound. I ended up reading more stuff about the genetic test afterwards and came across some people saying they were told they were having girls and found out later they were actually carrying boys so that was in the back of my mind even though the test is highly accurate with gender. I think less than 1% would fall into that category of being told the wrong gender.

Emily was very funny during the ultrasound. She had her legs up by her face so she was pretty much folded in half for a lot of it so the tech just started snapping pictures like crazy so that she would hopefully get some good ones of her face during the brief moments she did decide to move her legs. :haha: I'm changing my avatar to one of the photos of Emily. Everyone is saying she looks just like me (DS also looks just like me) so if everyone is right then poor DH isn't going to have any kids that look like him since at this point we're both thinking 2 is all we want.


----------



## babydust818

JJsmom - Sorry your appt got canceled, but glad they let you get a potty shot. YAY to confirming baby as a girl! I bet you're so excited. So perfect to have a boy then girl. Can't wait to see the pic!

Brittany - Yeah that epidural is nuts. Was real uncomfortable to constantly shiver like that lol. Also happy for you for doctor confirming girl! You and JJsmom both have a boy and girl now! That is just wonderful. I think Emily is a beautiful name as well. I'm sure once your babies get older they will have some resemblance of hubby! Characteristics at least lol.

I took this pic yesterday (18w4d). Still feeling like my belly is small and sad that i haven't really felt any movement. I know it's still early, but i hear everyone else feeling baby and i can't help but 1.) feel jealous and 2.) feel like something is wrong.
 



Attached Files:







18w4d.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

babydust, it's perfectly normal to not show a lot at this point with this being your first pregnancy and also not feeling a lot of movement. After I felt the first flutters with DS, I never felt him again for at least 2 weeks. I think movements can be irregular up to 30 some weeks which is why doctors don't even mention kick counts until then.

I posted my 18 week and 24 week bump photos with DS and then my 20 week bump with DD. I feel enormous when I compare my bump now with where I was at around the same time with DS.

I think your bump is lovely.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 0









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nlk

babydust, glad your surgery went well. Hope you have a quick recovery :hugs: I feel the same about my bump...feel like I'm hardly showing some days, and definitely haven't felt anything yet! Bummer. Hope we both start feeling some movement soon :)

I love lucy, glad your scan went well! I panic as well about being told the wrong gender...I think everyone does, but as you say it's absolutely the minority, and is very rare these days since scans are so much more advanced. I think if you've had more than one scan and they've stayed the same, the chances of it happening are lowered even further!

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow...can't wait to find out what we're having! Hoping everything goes ok as well!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Britt, definitely a big difference! Do you think it may have to do with carrying a different gender too? You are already bigger than your 24w pic with DS! :) ... jeal!

Nlk - can't wait to hear what baby is!! Any inkling at all as to what you think it is? I'm glad i'm not alone in the bump and kicks boat. Hope we both start feeling baby very very soon! I just feel like i could connect a lot more once i start feeling him! <3


----------



## I Love Lucy

They always say you show a lot sooner with subsequent pregnancies. I think I had a noticeable bump at 12 weeks and with DS I pretty much had nothing at that point. At my ultrasound they said she was 12 oz + or - 2 oz so right where they would expect a 20 week old baby to be so she's not bigger than DS or anything.


----------



## babydust818

Gotcha. I can't wait to look like i'm actually showing vs looking like i put on some weight. Maybe in a month i'll look it lol.


----------



## JJsmom

Definitely normal not to show as much on your first one. I already look like I was full term with DS2, at least I think. LOL! I know I'm not though. Here is a picture of me at 20 or 21 weeks with DS2. It was like my first pregnancy again as there was 9.5 years between when I had DS1 and DS2. Then here is my pic of when I was 13 weeks with this time.

ETA: I will have DH take a pic of me so I can give you a 20 +5 belly.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant with Colt.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









image_3.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jett55

Since I see everyone's posting their bumps figured I'd add my 20 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140411_214743_016.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

Aww thanks for the bump pics ladies! Can't wait to pop.


----------



## modified

I'm getting a B shaped bump.. not sure how I feel about it!
 



Attached Files:







1011798_10152411314877962_2051900571048901518_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

Aww love your bump girl! I have an apron belly with a slight B belly. I hate it.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I am loving all of these beautiful bump pics!!! All of you look lovely! :flower: 

I love lucy, thank you for the info since I know I need every lil bit since I want to keep breastfeeding for rmore than 3 weeks this time. I kind of feel bad since I did not brestfeed my daughters no longer than 1 month because of the soreness. My mom is a bit of upset since I am breastfeeding since she says that my breasts will sag very badly. I told her that I will wear nursing bras and hopefully that will reduce it. Overall, breastfeeding is great for babies. I hope I also have better luck this time! By the way great for breastfeeding for 9 months!!!


----------



## modified

I was at the doctor this morning and have a severe chest infection. My eyes are so sensitive to light and movement, it&#8217;s unbearable :nope:

Then had the midwife this afternoon.. Haven&#8217;t felt Pixie move much since I&#8217;ve been ill. She got me up on the bed and got the Doppler out. It took her longer than usual to find her but she did and she was kicking away &#8211; my mum saw a couple of them from the other side of the room! Her heart is about 10bpm faster than normal but the mw said that&#8217;s normal because my own, due to the illness, is raised. She&#8217;s worried about movements though. She measured my stomach and it&#8217;s perfect, apparently.

I&#8217;m feeling positively horrendous so I threw caution to the wind and blew a lot of money on a _changing bag_ :dohh: :cloud9:

https://www.pinklining.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/Y/u/Yummy_Mummy_Wise_Owl_Front_1.jpg


----------



## I Love Lucy

MomWife, don't let your mother tell you stuff about sagging breasts. There are a lot of women on here that have breastfed for several months or years and never had problems with sagging breasts once they were done. DS only nurses at night if he wakes up for comfort and at this point I pretty much have no milk supply and my boobs look no different then what they did before. Did your daughters have proper latches? As long as the latch is good, I think after the first couple of months max breastfeeding is pretty painless.

modified, I'm so sorry you are so miserable. So far this pregnancy I've ended up with an upper respiratory infection and the stomach flu. I also got an upper respiratory infection when I was 9 months pregnant with DS. Nothing is worse then being pregnant and sick. Really hope you feel better soon. :Hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

modified, hope you feel better soon! It's scary when you don't feel your baby as often as you think you should. But they sleep a lot and there are times you are busy and don't feel the baby move. If you get concerned drink something like a cup of orange juice and lay on your left side. You should feel movement before too long :)

momwife, with breastfeeding you have to be determined that it will work out. I bf'ed my 10 month old until he was 7 months and only stopped because I lost my milk due to pregnancy. I had a lot of pain throughout those 7 months. He may not have had a proper latch, but I was also told I might have had a yeast infection in my breasts but who knows. It wasn't a doctor that told me. I mostly think he didn't have a proper latch, but it's so hard to figure out. I only bf'ed my DS1 for 10 weeks as he wouldn't latch on, he was too lazy. Funny thing, he's 10 now and he's still too lazy to do anything!

AFM, yesterday was the first time I've ever got sick this whole pregnancy! DS2 hasn't been feeling well and I know he was teething. I called the doc if we should check his ears on Wednesday (they are closed on Thursdays), they said wait a couple days and see if he starts tugging on them. Sure enough Wednesday night he barely slept, screamed all night long, got a scratch in his ear where he was tugging/digging in it all night long, had a fever of 100.8, and that meant I had no sleep. I ended up with a massive headache all day Thursday, watched a little boy for a couple hours for his mom, DH came home from work and he watch DS2 for a few mins and I got up to run in the bathroom to get sick. I don't know what made me sick, but my tummy wasn't happy. Embarrassing statement, as I was getting sick, I'd pee myself every time my tummy tried to empty itself out more. I was soaked. I was afraid at first that it was fluid, but I haven't had any leakage or cramps so I'm assuming it was just pee. But....thanks to DS1, he is my hero. He came into the bathroom as I was getting sick to check on me, went and got me a glass of water, and stood in there until I was done. It's always been me and him our whole lives until DH came along, so we had 7 years where we always took care of each other. He made sure I had clean undies to put on afterwards as well. Bless his heart! He will make someone a fine husband one day!!! Between that, massaging my back and feet. HAHA!

Well, needless to say, DS2's fever broke last night but took him to the doc today, he is teething (already knew), has a cold, and has a left ear infection. Hope he sleeps as good tonight as he did last night! he was out from 8:30 - 6:15!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, when I got the stomach flu this pregnancy I couldn't stop peeing myself since I was throwing up so forcefully. It also happened while I was pg with DS as I had horrible morning sickness with him. 

Your oldest some sounds so sweet though. It made me smile reading about him taking care of you like he did. 

I hope your youngest feels better soon. 

AFM, my throat started feeling a bit weird last night (post nasal drip) and my nose has been running. I'm not sure if it's just allergies or if I might be catching a cold. DS also didn't sleep well last night. I was up with him for at least two hours trying to get him to go back to sleep. 

Then of course when I finally get back in bed DH wants to have sex with me. I was about ready to kick him out of bed because all I wanted to do was sleep and he wouldn't leave me alone. Lol


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, hope you're not getting sick! Allergies can be a real pain. DH suffers from them badly.

I know what you mean about DH!! Mine is like that too. I know he was wanting it last night but I took him his clothes and stuff as he had an interview to get to and didn't have much time between his part time job and the interview then he had to go back to his full time job after. I forgot to take his keys as he always has them, well not yesterday so had to get both boys up and drive him his keys. Needless to say, it was a long night and once I got both boys back in bed he was ready for it, but I was like goodnight! LOL! 

I hate peeing myself! It's so embarrassing and both DH and DS1 laugh at me thinking it's funny when I do. I just laugh back at them when they do something embarrassing. hehe!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My DH thinks the peeing thing is hilarious too. If only these men had any idea what we go through while carrying these babies.


----------



## MomWife

I love lucy, I don't think my daughters had a proper latch. This time I will have help so that I know if I am doing it right. I am not going to listen to my mom or anyone else to try to talk me out of breastfeeding my baby. 

JJsMom, I will be very determined to breastfeed this time. I was doing plenty of research on breastfeeding vs formula. I choose breastfeeding everytime. Your oldest son is just a sweetheart! I hope you are feeling better and your youngest. 

I am wondering when did your cycles start back up while you was breastfeeding? The reason why I am along is because hubby wants to have another baby after this one within a year or 2 so that the baby will have a playmate.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Sorry I've been away...no internet access for 1 week...can't believe I survived! haha! Anyway, nice bump pics! ;) I am def. starting to "show" because now people are asking me if I'm pregnant haha. In the morning there's not much but by afternoon it's pretty big (well compared to my usual size). I feel like lots of it may be bloat though...

modified, feel better soon! Being sick AND pregnant is not fun. I always buy stuff when I'm feeling down...not sure if that's a good thing for my wallet, but who cares! I haven't bought ANY baby stuff. Mostly because I can't afford it now...but also because I don't know the gender yet. Will find out this Saturday!! :D 

My baby also doesn't move everyday...or at least I can't feel him/her everyday. A couple nights ago I felt what could have been a strong kick but not much since then. I know it's normal though so not too worried. 

Ilovelucy, my DH also seems to want sex at the times I am most tired or not feeling well...I think he's sad because he thinks our sex life won't ever be the same (and let's be honest...it may not be...) poor guy. But that's real life I guess...


----------



## I Love Lucy

MomWife, there is really no saying when you'll get your AF back with breastfeeding. Some women get it back right away, others don't get it back until they have stopped breastfeeding all together. For me, my first AF came around 6 months PP. It was a 60 days after that before AF arrived again. And then I got pregnant after that AF. The website Kelly Mom has a lot of info about getting pregnant while breastfeeding (amongst tons of other breastfeeding info) so that might be something you're interested in reading.

tropicsgirl, so excited for you to have your scan!!


----------



## babydust818

Modified - i hope you're feeling better now. Your bag is super cute. I am infatuated with owls! My kitchen is in owls lol. 

JJsMom - sounds like you have a very caring son! That is wonderful he was there to your rescue. I'm glad LO's fever broke. Is he still sick or is he feeling better now?

Momswife - i don't have any advice about breastfeeding since this is my first, but it's nice to read what everyone has to say about your questions because i too want to breastfeed!

Tropics - i too am huge by days end! I think a lot is bloat, but it makes me feel better at least because in the morning i feel like i have nothing to show for :haha:

How was everyone's Easter? It was really nice weather here for it. Had a dinner and invited a few relatives of DH's over. It was nice. I'm starting to get a little bigger so i went and bought some summer dresses vs maternity clothes. Much cheaper on my pocket expenses lol. Plus super comfy! I think i felt a strong kick last night, but nothing after that. Then i start second guessing myself and wonder if i'm making some of it up. I have a scan a week from Thursday. Will be my 20w anatomy scan. I really can't wait!! 

Here's a recent bump shot. Took it yesterday. I feel like the stripes helped my bump look bigger lol.
 



Attached Files:







19w2d.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lovely bump!

As for Easter we ended up going to see DH's family which resulted in DH and I getting into a fight. I hate his family. MIL thinks she can still tell my 27 year old DH what to do and my DH never says anything. He just ignores her because he says he doesn't care what she says but ignoring her just lets her think it's ok for her to behave that way in my opinion when it's not. Plus I don't think he even realizes that he does what she asks. Like yesterday he was tossing DS in the air which DS loves and MIL yelled at him for it and then DH stopped. DH says he didn't but he did. I swear he's in denial. 

My one SIL thinks she's an expert on babies and has the right to tell everyone what to do. DS has started to get a rash which I've been monitoring but not overly concerned about because it doesn't seem to be bothering DS and one if the vaccine papers were saying a rash can develop a week or two later as a side effect in some babies. Anyways SIL was saying if it doesn't clear up in a week then I need to take him to the doctor to get cream for eczema because that's what she did when her daughter had an allergic reaction to Johnson and Johnson around a year. Then she tells me she didn't even use the cream the doctor gave her. Uh what's the point in going to the doctor if you're not even going to do what they tell you. 

And my FIL is a real piece of work as usual. I try to talk to him as little as possible because he's never been anything but rude to me. He's called me lazy and said im the best at doing nothing, harassed me about getting a job even though his wife doesn't work and DH didn't want me to work, said my toes were deformed when he saw me after giving birth to DS and already wasn't feeling the best about my appearance as I had no make up and such on, told me 2 weeks pp that I needed to suck it up when I told him I was in pain after he asked how I was feeling and then proceeded to make fun of me to his guests. The list goes on but you get the idea. Anyways, he didn't acknowledge me at Easter until he was making a comment about my pale complexion. I don't remember what the conversation was about but his exact words were, "pale like DH's family". So me AND DS. This caused the biggest fight between DH and I as he doesn't understand why I got so mad about the comment because he doesn't think being pale is a bad thing. I don't think it's bad but given my history with FIL and how he's never been anything but negative towards me I can't see how his comment was supposed to be anything but an insult. I don't expect better of him so him insulting me doesn't come as much as a surprise anymore. I expect it. But the fact that he grouped DS in with me when he made his comment infuriated me. I look at my DS and I see this beautiful, innocent child and for FIL to say anything negative about him leaves me fuming. 

On the plus side, I did have a pretty good Easter with DS and DH before we went to DH's family party. DS loved finding his eggs but as soon as he found one he would put it in his mouth so I would have to take it away or he would have never found any of the other ones. Lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sorry about that epic post. My in laws make me crazy.


----------



## babydust818

Brittany - holy cow! Can not believe your DH's family. His father is extremely rude. I know what your DH is saying about the pale comment, but i would take it the SAME way you did because of your history with his dad. The things he said about your feet is so mean. That is bullying. Your DH should be sticking up for you in times like that. Have you ever told his dad to just shut up and that some of the things he says is hurtful? I would never want to go around his family with them treating me that way. Sorry they're so rude. Something needs to be done with that situation because it can't go on like that forever. I can relate to your SIL story. I know a few people that think they know what's best for every child when in reality they just need to shut up. It's nice to share your story with someone with having a similar experience, but to go as far as diagnosing their child is wrong. Glad you had a good Easter beforehand. I can't wait for all the holidays ahead to share with my LO.


----------



## I Love Lucy

DH doesn't understand why I automatically assume the pale comment was supposed to be an insult but FIL has never been anything but rude to me, I don't believe that he's suddenly going to say something to me and it not be meant in a negative or hurtful way. I tried explaining this to him and he still doesn't get it. Had anyone else made the comment I wouldn't of thought anything of it but FIL was the one who made it so it immediately puts me on the defensive.

It doesn't help that the comments FIL makes to me are done so when I'm alone or DH isn't around to hear him. So then DH doesn't even know anything had been said until I tell him later. So it becomes a he said she said kind of situation. Sometimes I kind of wonder if DH thinks I'm just exaggerating what his dad says to me. 

Regardless, having to be around his family gives me anxiety and I avoid them as much as humanly possible.


----------



## JJsmom

Momwife, I got my cycle back 1 month after I stopped bleeding from birth but my cycles were off, some would be longer/shorter, and the time I had AF would very too, from 2 days to 7 days. I had to go back to work after 6 weeks and couldn't pump enough. I was determined to BF DS2 as well. I had the most wonderful lactation nurse at the hospital. She was determined to get a good latch going before we left the hospital.

tropicsgirl, no internet for a week!!! Gasp!! Have fun at your scan on Saturday!!

Brittany, sorry your inlaws are rude! I deal with my MIL which she talks crap about me to DH and he doesn't stand up for me. So when she starts in on me, I throw smart comments at her and she gets baffled not knowing what I mean and other ppl chuckle. She told DH that he needs to NOT get this job that she submitted his application for him because she wants him to get a different one. Well he's going for this one anyways and going for 3rd shift. She told him no, he needs to do 2nd shift. But he'll never see us. We think that's what she wants. in laws....just have to deal with them


----------



## Jett55

Wow reading everyone's comments reminds me so much of my inlaws. Glad to know I'm not the only one whose in-laws drive me batcrap insane.


----------



## jacky b

Gorgeous bumps ladies!

Brittany sorry your in laws are so mean. I have a similar problem with my mil. Really with love if they moved away like they say they will. Sounds like we all have "interesting" in laws.

Question for those in no 2 and beyond - bh this time round? Bad, worse, earlier? I'm in agony and its heaps earlier and worse than with my dd. Its actually more painful than labour. Walking down stairs are impossible without dropping in pain. Did anything help?


----------



## babydust818

Got a question. Was wondering if anyone had experienced this and if it's normal? Anyways, i still haven't felt much movement. If i do it's down below my pubic bone. I use my doppler a lot so that is the only reason i know the baby is always on the left side. Well, when i try to lay down and lay on my left side i feel fine, but when i go to flip i can feel pain down near my hip and can feel something real heavy just kind of float from hip towards the center of my left side of stomach. Is that the baby? I have no idea what i am feeling. Was just curious? It's at the point now to where i can't lay on my left side at all.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Jacky, I haven't noticed any BHs yet but the round ligament pain is really bad this time around. Almost had me in years a few times because it's so strong. Im just trying to do as little bending down, stair climbing, and carrying DS around as I possibly can. 

Babydust, it might be round ligament pain. That tends to be around the hip bones for me and sudden movements like turning over in bed can trigger it.


----------



## JJsmom

I haven't really been feeling any BH's yet. I didn't really feel them last time until they hooked me up to the monitor and asked if I felt them. I thought it was just baby moving. I'm pretty busy running around though and dealing with DS2. Have lots of back pain from lifting him up, other than that, I feel lots of round ligament pain this time too. 

I agree with Brittany, it sounds like round ligament pain as when I turn over it gets really bad on one side at times. It very well could be baby moving as well because when you roll, baby tends to roll as well and reposition themselves to get comfy.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Brittany, I can relate with you regarding your in-laws. Although your's sound especially hard to deal with it! The FIL sounds quite rude...my FIL isn't rude, but he the most emotionless man I've ever met in my life. He's NEVER told my DH that he loves him and he never smiles and I think he has depression but self-medicates with alcohol. Anyway, I think you're very lucky if you happen to get in-laws who you can actually get along with. 

Babydust, I too think that sounds like round ligament pain. I get that sometimes as well and it's no fun. 

I saw for the first time the baby move in my stomach today!! Thought it wouldn't be this soon! My DH wasn't here so he wasn't able to see it. But I felt poking coming from the same area and looked down and when the poking started my stomach was moving up and down in that same spot! Pretty crazy! These movements feel so...weird. I like them, but the sensation is so strange to me! I've been feeling more and more movements lately, especially when I get home from work and relax. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## I Love Lucy

tropicsgirl, seeing the movements on the outside is so exciting. I remember when I was pg with DS he would go crazy kicking if I decided to take a bath to relax at the end of the day. I always enjoyed watching him move around. Emily has had a few movements that feel like they were definitely strong enough to be felt on the outside but I haven't actually seen any yet since she usually doesn't do it again when I'm actually paying attention.


----------



## modified

I was lying on the couch this morning and one of my cats came up and lay on my stomach. Pixie wasn't impressed... neither was the cat :haha: I don't think she understands why my belly is kicking her :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

My cat Mila thought my belly with DS was just a seat for her.


----------



## JJsmom

This past week we started feeling them on the outside too!! DS1 hasn't felt her yet, but he does try. He just can't concentrate enough to pay attention to his hand as his brain is constantly going. Also seen my belly move when I feel Vivian has the hiccups too! HAHA! I love it! I can't believe we are over halfway through this pregnancy already!!! 

I feel so bad for DH! He was interviewing for a new job. He got through all of their tests and had 1 left. He failed it because he was too busy trying to go so fast like she told him he needed to rather than paying attention to the details. He feels stupid because he saw an 18 yr old walk in and do the job and was hired and him being a college graduate couldn't do it. I told him he just had too much on his mind and he needed to actually inspect the work and not just rush through it. It's for quality control. They told him he can try again in 30 days! :( So I told him to go ahead and put in for vacation at his current place as he has 3 weeks available to him and he'll end up losing them. But he's worked every day since January and he finally had his first day off last week. He is so burnt out from that place he brings attitude home with him too. I have to remind him that we aren't the ones making him work and not take time off. But on his day off we got the yard done! Sticks picked up and burned, the grass cut, and talked to the neighbors who are renting a tiller and will till up a small area by our house so we can have a garden! So excited!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Well, went to the anomaly scan today!

Everything looks great. And were are having a GIRL!! :)

I was convinced it was a boy, but DH was convinced it was a girl. Haha...guess he won this time around! 

The doctor said I have an anterior placenta, so that explains why I've been feeling movement, but not a lot. The baby was moving like crazy during the U/S. I guess DH will feel something eventually. 

JJ'smom, that too bad for your DH. :( My DH isn't working at the moment (long story,) and he wants to find a decent job as well but it's not easy. It is nice to have DH around though (though sometimes I just need my ME time haha!) 

I wonder what my parent's dog will do when she see's me...I would love to have a cat to lounge around on my belly but DH doesn't really like cats.


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, I've thought I've felt hiccups from Emily twice now but both times they weren't very consistent so I figured it was something else I was feeling. I remember with DS it was like a pattern where I could go 1, 2, 3 hiccup 1, 2, 3, hiccup, etc. 

Sorry about the situation with your DH's job. Hopefully things go better the next time around. And the 3 weeks vacation should be nice too. 

Topicsgirl, welcome to team :pink: DH was right in both of our kids genders though this time I was leaning towards thinking girl but was hoping for a boy. With DS I was convinced he was a girl from all the old wives tales. 

Afm, we are closing on our house Tuesday at 1 pm. Will probably not be around much since we'll be busy getting things fixed up/painting done in the new house and packing and moving our stuff and then there is the unpacking. 

Will try to stop in and read posts when I can though.


----------



## MomWife

tropicsgirl, glad everything went well! To me it seems like husbands are right!!! My DH said this time it was going to be a boy and I said nope it is another girl!!! 

I started feeling the baby movements really well last week. This week I started to see the baby movements under my shirt. I let my daughters see it and they was sooooo shocked and surprised! My 6 year old DD had tears in her eyes!!

I love lucky, I hate moving!!!! I know you are happy that you all are moving! I can't wait until we move but not looking forward to the packing and unpacking!! We will be moving before August.

Afm, my appt went well wednesday. Baby heartbeat was 154. He was just moving al lot in there. Awwwwww.... My ob said that sometime in my 3rd trimester I will have to have weekly ultrasound visits to make sure the baby is moving around like he is supposed to. The reason is because I am high risk since I have asthma and hypertension. :nope: I did not have hypertension with my 1st daughter, it started when I was pregnant with my 2nd daughter. I always had asthma since I was 5. My asthma started bothering me very bad a year ago which I am sooo angry about. I thought I outgrew it, well I guess you never outgrow asthma. I hope all you ladies are doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Momwife, I'll also have weekly visits to check the growth of baby and they put me on the monitor for a bit to check contractions and baby movements over a certain period of time like 15 or 20 mins. I love being able to see the baby that much but hate that it's because I'm high risk too for hypertension and had pre e last time. 

Someone mentioned before about painful BH's. I will say that starting Easter, I started having lots of cramping pain. I noticed this morning while laying in bed that when I had that pain, my uterus was rock hard. So it looks like I'm having those painful ones as well. I'm going to monitor them and call my doc office if I think I need too. But normally it's when I do too much work or move too much. Like I was carrying DS2 and walking fast during the Easter Egg hunt, and when I was walking around the yard trying to clean it up so we could mow it or walking up and down the stairs multiple times. 

Brittany, congrats on closing on Tuesday! Good luck getting everything moved in and unpacked and all the work you have to get done!! Try not to over exert yourself!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hate moving, the packing and unpacking sucks. Especially because I use this time to do a massive cleaning of all our drawers and such rather than moving a bunch of junk. I just feel like it's going to be a lot more work though and take longer because I'm pregnant and because I have a 1 year old who is into everything. It doesn't help that DH seems to never be available to do anything to help because he's always working. I'm glad we have the whole month of May to get things moved in before we absolutely have to be out of here but I feel like he's putting a lot on my shoulders by working so much. 

Oh and to top it off, he told me today that he has decided to take a class twice a week that's offered for his job from 4:30-7:30 which means he won't even see DS two days a week next month nor will he be around to do anything. 

Sometimes I think he does stuff like this because he doesn't want to help do any work. My DH is sooooo lazy when it comes to anything with the house.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, glad you have a whole month in order to get everything moved. That way you don't have to rush too much. Sorry your DH is working so much. It's hard when they aren't at home and even more so when he decides he's going to do something to keep him away more. Men seem to be lazy a lot of the time. My DH was like that when we were moving. I ended up having to pack everything I could and get it ready to be moved. He was angry because there was still so much left to pack, but he didn't help and we only had 7 days to get everything switched over. He ended up just having to throw stuff in his truck which he was going off at, but it shouldn't be just my responsibility when I worked full time and had to come home to work as well. He was at home more than I was but he would sit around watching TV or go around window shopping because he didn't want to be at home. Hope your DH comes around and helps even a little bit. Especially when getting the new house ready and painted!! Xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well one advantage to me doing all the packing is it does allow me to do a spring cleaning of stuff. My DH is a horrible pack rat. Without him here to even see the stuff of his I'm throwing out he'll never know it's missing. LOL


----------



## JJsmom

How is everyone doing? Today is v-day!!! Can't believe I only have 16 more weeks til Vivian is here!! (maybe sooner but hopefully not too much sooner!)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't think I've checked in for a while. Hope everyone is doing well! Tomorrow is my birthday, and tomorrow is also our private 3D ultrasound (birthday gift to myself). I will post pics as soon as I get them :) Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! JJsmom, time is going by sooooo fast! Den, I hope you have a nice birthday and can't wait to see the pics!!! I hope all you ladies have a nice weekend. I have my ob appt on Wednesday, I have to drink that sugary drink.


----------



## Dinah93

V-day been for me last week (still don't get why they call it that when most hospitals resuss from 23 weeks not 24?!). Had a growth scan this week as my bp has been extremely high, little man's growth has slowed, but the cord is functioning well and there is still plenty of fluid. Back for another growth scan in 2 weeks at 26+1. If all is well then I'll be very happy as it will be a decent sign of getting past 28+0 where I had DD.


----------



## I Love Lucy

V-day for me was Thursday. Miss Emily has been celebrating making it to this point my kicking like crazy. Yesterday I was able to sit down and actually watch her move. She refuses to cooperate though anytime DH has tried to feel her moving. 

Happy Birthday Denyse!! I think the 3D ultrasound is an awesome birthday present to yourself. Can't wait to see the photos. 

MomWife, my next appointment is also on Wednesday and it's the diabetes one so I'll also be drinking the sugary drink then too. I didn't have any problems with that while pg with DS so I'm not too worried about it this time either.

Dinah, FX'ed that things go well with your growth scans. 

AFM, we've been extremely busy with the move. DH and 2 of his brothers are working on getting the flooring installed today. I'm hoping next weekend we'll be able to get most of our stuff moved in and then we'll primarily be living out of our new house rather than our town home. 

Mothers day is tomorrow for us US ladies. Anyone have anything planned?


----------



## babydust818

Happy Mother's Day girls!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I had a really good Mothers Day. DH and I spent most of the day at our new house. I was able to get the master bedroom painted (while DS took his naps) like I wanted. We then went out for lunch and spent some time as a family out and about. My gifts were great too. DH and DS got me a wind chime to put outside at our new home. They also got me two books, one of which I can read to DS and one that is considered the adult version. They were hilarious and very relatable since they were about a child who refuses to sleep which is my son when I'm trying to put him to bed for the night. Hope everyone else had a good day too!


----------



## babydust818

Sounds like a good mother's day! I didn't really full blown celebrate since i do not have any kids except the one in my tummy! But we did go out to dinner and went baby shopping all day. I didn't buy anything, but i was looking at stuff to put on the registry. Was a good day. I go to doctors at 1120 to see when i go back to work. I'm thinking it will be Wednesday or next Monday (19th). I am really NOT looking forward to going back. I hate my job and its gotten worse since i've been gone. Only thing i miss is the money. I've been on short term disability, but they didn't pay me the first 2 weeks, then paid me the next 2 weeks. Well, this is my 5th week and they're telling me i have to have my doctor submit more paperwork of my restrictions and reason why i haven't been back to work yet in order to get my pay. Which is BS because i told them the healing process is 4-6 weeks. So i have to fight for it again. Such bull crap.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here is a collage I made from some of my favorite pictures from my birthday scan on Saturday :) Gracie looks so much like her brother. I can't wait to hold her <3
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

awwwwww omg! presh. <3


----------



## JJsmom

Happy belated birthday Denyse!! Love the pictures!!

Brittany, glad you got the master bedroom painted and getting the house together!

babydust, sorry to hear you have to fight for your disability. They are terrible when it comes to that. They don't want to pay anything unless they have to! I had aflac when I had DS2 because where I worked at the time wouldn't pay maternity leave. So I got on it just in case as we were trying to conceive. They told me I'd have it the week after I went out for leave as the doctor would submit the info and they just give the full amount. I didn't get my check until it was almost time for me to go back. Had so many late bills and got behind because of it. This time all I have to worry about is the children I watch. All the parents know I'm pregnant and when I'm due and they are working on finding alternate care if/when it comes down to it. 

I had a decent Mother's Day! We didn't do a whole lot at first as my husband worked in the morning. I worked on homework and then went couponing where I got 12 shampoos and 12 conditioners (6 each of herbal essence and 6 each of pantene pro v), 2 men's deodorants, 6 tubes of toothpaste, and 3 boxes of m&m's for $17 and $15 register rewards! That to me means I only really spent $2 for all that product!!! Then we went to watch a movie. DH and DS1 went to watch Rio 2. I went to watch "the other woman" and ended up having DH come get DS2 as well. It was the most amazing hour and 45 mins!! It was so peaceful and enjoyable!! I couldn't thank DH enough!

Have my ob appt tomorrow. Not sure what they'll do but may just listen to heartbeat and that's it. Need to talk to her though because I am under so much stress from DS1 acting out that he is causing me to cramp a lot! My sis of course says you have to stay calm. I said I can't!! The hormones don't let me! Then I say I try to stay calm but I look like it on the outside but the inside I cramp more. She said then you aren't staying calm. Well geez...I can't help it! When he catches me off guard, my hormones kick in and I just want to scream and yell and get him to listen, which of course he doesn't. I think he's getting excited to go to grandma's but at the same time he has no right to act the way he does at times. He got suspended last Wednesday and couldn't go back to school til today, so he went back and an hour later got a phone call to go pick him up as he "wasn't acting himself" and accidentally headbutted a teacher so they were sending him home. I just think they want to be done with him as next year he goes to middle school and he only has 2 weeks left to deal with them. Lots going on...lol! But other than that, things aren't too bad! Feeling Vivian kicking all over the place and moving like crazy! Started seeing her from outside my belly now too!


----------



## loveandterror

Hey ladies, 
I finally had my 20 week scan yesterday (21w5d) and we're having a giiiiiiiiiirl :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

JJsMom - wow sounds like your son is going through a spurt of acting out. Do you think he could be doing this because there's a new baby coming? Or do you think it's just a phase he's going through? I def think you should talk to your Dr about it. I hope your appt goes well. Let us know.

Love and Terror - congrats on your baby girl!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loveandterror said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finally had my 20 week scan yesterday (21w5d) and we're having a giiiiiiiiiirl :cloud9:

Congrats!! <3


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your little girl loveandterror!!

babydust, he is going through something! I talked to my doc and she said try to stay calm but she knows I can't stop being mom. Said to try to take it easy and basically to drink plenty of water and lay down if I start having pains. I think he's trying to assert his independence and doesn't like that I am telling him what to do. Even his case manager (a home based therapist) told him yesterday that he isn't even close to being old enough to do what he wants yet. He knows this, but just tests a lot. Hopefully he'll start to calm down. She did mention how his attention isn't being held at all. I said I know...I can't get him to concentrate on anything. So she is going to make those notes and let his doc know too. There are only 2 weeks left of school and he'll be going to grandma's so he's pretty excited and ready to get out of school. 

Got to take DS2 back to the doc today...he turned 11 months today! But he woke up yesterday with a rash. :( Thought it might be a heat rash because it's so hot upstairs where we sleep. I put the A/C on 75 and it keeps it at 84 upstairs. I've had him sleeping only in a diaper. But it has spread this morning so figured it was best to take him in since they are closed tomorrow. He had a rough nights sleep too.


----------



## babydust818

Aww i hope DS2's rash gets better. Is there any cream you can put on it? As for DS1 are you going to have him tested for ADD? I had a lot of trouble concentrating as a kid. I never was tested for it, but i'm sure i have it. It's really hard for me to concentrate as i'm reading. It's nice he will be going to grandma's though. Gives you a little bit of a break and hopefully the cramping will subside.


----------



## JJsmom

He is ADHD, ODD (Oppositional defiant disorder), behavioral problems, and recently diagnosed bipolar. 

Went to the doc today and found out it's not a rash..it's hives!! So the doc gave him benadryl and told me not to chase what gave it to him because I'd drive myself nuts. Well yes, I have been doing that. LOL! Could have been something he ate or touched. MIL put him in an outfit she didn't wash so it may have given him a reaction. The doc office says it takes up to 3 days for some things to show up. I'm going to start a food journal just to see if we can find something that may have caused it. He hadn't had anything new until yesterday which he already had the bumps to begin with. So starting the food journal will maybe help me figure it out.


----------



## I Love Lucy

babydust, so sorry for all the trouble you're having with disability. I hope things get sorted soon for you.

Denyse, I love the collage you made. So cute!!

JJsmom, I'm sorry your DS is acting out so much. It irritates me when people just tell you to relax like it's something so simple. My DH does that to me whenever when I try to tell him about stuff that is stressing me out. Hopefully the doctors will be able to help your DS. Sorry about the hives your DS 2 has. The temperature problem sounds like what we deal with at our townhome. I'm glad that at the new house we all have ceiling fans in our bedrooms and it stays quite cool up there with those on and windows open when we've been there during the day.

loveandterror, welcome to team :pink:!!!

AFM, still working on the house. We were hoping we would be able to move this weekend but there is still too much work to do with the flooring. Hopefully will get most of it finished this weekend and will definitely be able to move next weekend for sure. 

Had my gestational diabetes test on Wednesday. I passed that but they said I'm anemic (at least I think that's what she said, I was distracted by DS during the phone call) and so I have to go on meds the rest of my pregnancy (assuming iron pills). I don't know though, haven't picked them up yet. It sucks considering I'm having a hard enough time remembering to take my prenatals.


----------



## modified

Hey ladies! It's been a while since I've checked in!!

I've got a fairly decent bump going now :D Even if it is B-shaped :dohh:


And yesterday, we had our 4D scan! It was amazing!! Little madam was facing my spine and wouldn't turn for love nor money. Weighs approximately 2lb.






Smiling lol. Taken from the computer screen on my phone so crap quality!


Her head is measuring 28 weeks! Her femur length measures around 24+2. Shorty!

I made a video :shy:
https://vimeo.com/95568781


----------



## MomWife

My OB appt went well. The baby heartbeat it's strong. I'm measuring where I'm supposed to be at. My blood pressure was normal which I am happy about. I took the gd test as well. That drink tastes so nasty! I received my results yesterday and it was normal. June 4th which is my next appt I will have to get the tdap immunization. I don't remember getting with neither of my daughters. The Dr said it's just a precaution so that when the baby is born, he won't develop whooping cough and the other diseases. I caught pink eye Thursday.:nope: Got it from dh or 1 of my daughters. I woke up Thursday morning and my left eyelid was stuck together. :'( couldn't open up my eye. Had to use a warm washcloth to clean my eye. Went to the Dr and got prescribed some eyedrops

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## babydust818

Modified - she is a doll!! So cute.

23 weeks yesterday. Today i had the music on my phone up loud and put it on my belly. The baby was trying to kick it off! It was SOOO cute. Was the first time DH saw outside movement and felt movement. He was in awe. <3
 



Attached Files:







23w.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## I Love Lucy

MomWife, I had the tdap vaccine at my 24 week appointment. My arm was ridiculously sore after and I could't lift it for a couple days without pain. It feels better now but I have a purple bruise from where I was given the shot. I had the same shot during my last pregnancy as well.

modified, the pictures you shared are lovely.

Beautiful bump, babydust!

AFM, we are moving this coming weekend and will be without Internet until 5/28 so will be absent from here unless I decide to pop on with my phone.


----------



## tropicsgirl

You gals look great! 

I'm doing good but i'm doing all this visa stuff for my DH to go the US and we've run into complications which will make it more expensive and it will take longer for him to go to the US. :( So my option are...leave early and go home before 35 weeks (because I will be flying on the plane,) without DH and possibly not see him for the next 8 months or longer. OR stay here and wait the visa process out from here and not see my family back home until the baby is a few months old...

Such a hard decision. I so want my DH to be at the birth and to be with the baby and I the first few months. His family could help us out a bit. BUT I also want my own family, especially my mom, to be involved. I wish I didn't have all this stress during my pregnancy...trying to stay positive. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sorry things have gotten complicated with the visa. In your situation, I would personally be staying with my DH. In my opinion, him being able to be present at the birth and spend time with his child during those first few months is more important than anyone else getting to see or be with said child. Of course, that's just my opinion but I could not imagine DH not being able to experience that stuff.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, hope the move went smoothly!!

tropics, if it was my decision I'd stay with DH. I know it's difficult wanting your mom involved. I am in the same situation, but my mom lives in Nevada, and I live in Indiana. She's coming out to see DS2 in a few weeks, this will be the first time she's seen him and he's almost a year! She wont be here for the birth of this one either. Hope the decision gets easier for you! :Hugs: 

I've had a pretty difficult week. DS1 has been so aggressive towards me and I'm afraid he's going to end up hurting either myself or Vivian because he keeps punching me and trying to kick my stomach real hard. I took him to a behavioral hospital on Wednesday for an evaluation due to this behavior. He was admitted back in February for aggressive behavior but nothing like it has been now. They asked me a few questions and that was it and then said they want to keep him outpatient because they won't admit him for aggressive violent behavior. I told my dad this and he said "what does he have to do, kill someone before they let him in?" Which is what I was thinking too!! We went the next day to his psychiatrist appt and she agreed he needs to go in. So she wrote a letter and made another appt today for evaluation. 

They did admit him today! I know his meds needs adjusting but they are safer to do it there than here at home. It is so scary and the way he's been violent towards me and the teachers at school. The lady who did the evaluation today didn't understand why they didn't admit him 2 days ago when we took him in! She really couldn't believe the explanation given to me either. She said that she suggests I write a complaint letter to inform them of out concerned I am about my previous evaluation. They didn't ask half the questions the lady today asked me! She also put family composition as myself, my boyfriend, and DS2. The lady today asked me if that's who makes up the household. I stopped her real fast. I said do you mean my husband? So I guess the lady just "assumed" he was my boyfriend and not my husband (even though we both had our bands on that night and all the time!). So I'm definitely going to write that letter to inform them of how I feel. I just hope he doesn't have to stay in there too long. He understands he needs help and that they can give it to him. He just hates that they like to zombify them sometimes. He came out like that and we went straight to his doc and lowered the meds they had put him on so he was normal rather than drugged out (I won't have my kid like that!).


----------



## tropicsgirl

Brittany and JJ's Mom, thanks for the input. :) I too would rather have DH at the birth and be there for the baby's first few months because I think it's important. I feel bad for my mom because I know she wants to be involved with the pregnancy, etc. But, if we move to the US, she'll have lots of time to spend with her first grandchild. :) 
I just think it would be odd to go home first, then a few months down the road have DH come to the US and see the baby for the first time (who could be 5 months or older...hard to say...) and it would also be his first time in the US...so that's a lot of stuff going on lol. To be honest I am a bit worried about my mom not being at the birth. Even though my MIL could be there...I don't really want her to be there because I think it would just be awkward for me. My DH wants to be there but I think he's actually terrified about the idea of being there lol. I hope he doesn't pass out!! 

JJ'smom, sorry to hear your having a tough time. :( I'm a teacher and have a student who has similar issues so I can kind of get where you are coming from (although I do only work with the student during the weekdays-far different than living with them at home I'm sure). It's good you're taking it seriously though since safety should be a priority, especially since you're pregnant. Do you think there's something more specific that's been triggering the recent violent outbursts?


----------



## JJsmom

Have you thought about having your mom come out for a couple of weeks when baby is due? That way she can possibly be there too? Men seem like they might not be able to make it during the delivery but most do OK. With DS1, I'm glad my mom was there because my ex said everything the wrong way and was demanding I do this and that and I almost went off til my mom started correcting him. LOL! This time, I had just my husband and he was wonderful. I told him to make sure when he took pics to not get pics of my vagina...well yup there it laid out plain as day! LOL! But he said he didn't even realize it because of the light on it, you really can't see it. I just know it was there because of how the pic was taken. 

I don't think there is more going on with him right now. I think it was the medicine they put him on the last time he was in there. The abilify is still being tested on children for bipolar. It is actually recommended kids don't take it from what I've read. BUT, with that being said, I've heard lots of kids doing well on it. He was doing OK once we got the dose lowered, but then just started being so aggressive/violent I've never seen before! They called the next day and asked if I would authorize them taking him off it and putting him on a different one. I agreed and googled that medicine. It is actually FDA approved for bipolar and when I saw him yesterday he was on level 1 (the best you can get) and had been since the last evening! I was so proud of him! The last time he was in there he was almost always on a level 3 or safety (the two bottom levels). Hopefully he just needed that med change and will be out in a day or two!


----------



## I Love Lucy

tropicsgirl, try not to feel bad about your mom. There are other ways she can be involved without actually being present at the birth. Like you could share nursery ideas with her, send her photos of outfits you have purchased or want to purchase, etc. That stuff will be exciting for her. 

Your DH might also surprise you. I really didn't think my DH would do well when I gave birth to DS but he was fantastic. I couldn't have imagined having anyone but him with me and I really look forward to going through labor and delivery again with him. It really was something special getting to see him hold his son for the first time and just seeing the look of awe in his face. I just couldn't imagine sharing those moments with anyone else. 

Also, DH and I were just talking about how quickly our son has grown. Seriously, within about a week he went from mainly crawling to mainly walking. That first year goes by so fast and the babies change so much so quickly.

JJsmom, sorry about your DS. Do you think maybe the pregnancy is effecting his behavior at all? I hope everything gets worked out and he will be back home soon.

AFM, we got moved Saturday and finally got TV and Internet hooked up today. We still have a lot of work to do at the new house and still have a few things to do at the old house but hopefully in a few weeks our to-do list will be much smaller and I'll have more time to be on here. I feel like I do nothing but clean/organize and take care of DS lately. By the end of the day my feet are so sore.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, so glad everything is going well with the move! It's so hard with doing everything at this point it seems. Try to put your feet up at the end of the day or soak them in an epsom salt bath.

I don't think DS1 is doing this because of the pregnancy. I think it was his medication to begin with and the excitement of summer and going to my mom's that has him all over the place and he's not sure how to deal with those emotions. Haven't heard about a discharge date yet, but hoping it will be soon. 

I've been trying to get DS2 clothes ready for a consignment sale this coming weekend. I feel like I am not even close to being ready. They all have to be put into the system by 5pm today and I just don't know if I'll be able to get it done with the boy I babysit. He is driving me crazy! I told his mom he didn't listen at all yesterday! Her response....well he's been up since 3:30am. That's it! That's all she said! We had to run to Target for something and he wouldn't stop running around the store! I was so irritated with him! Even my DH text me that he is sooooooo annoying! He has been getting better but my goodness...I am ready for a break! 6 days a week of this I can't do. 

My mom just bought me a plane ticket to come see her!!! I'm so excited! So now I have to figure out how to tell the mom to this boy that I'll be gone for a whole week in 3 weeks. I'm sure she isn't going to like it at all. But I'm so excited! Haven't seen my mom since our wedding last May. She was going to come down but then called because she waited too long to get the tickets and they were too much. She was going to have me drive up there, but I was concerned as it's a 31H drive, so would take at least 3 days. But that long in a car with a baby and being pregnant and then staying a week and coming home would be so hard! She then decided to put it off for 2 weeks and have me come out there instead so everyone can meet Colt and I can meet my niece Sophie for the first time. I can't wait! It's the last week of school too when I leave so I'm working on trying to get ahead of everything right now. YAY!!!


----------



## jacky b

Brittany good luck with the move.

Jjsmom, I hope that your DS1 gets home soon and they get the medications right this time. It must be hard. Sounds like you are doing an amazing job! Will be great to see you mum!

Tropicsgirl, hope you work out what you will do. Me personally would rather have my husband with me and have him bonding with his child as it is hard for that bonding with dads in the beginning (i remember it took my husband 6 months with my dd to be confident as a dad and feel like he had fully bonded). Its harder for them as they haven't carried the baby like we have for 9 months and sometimes don't have that natural connection we do. But then having my mum around is very comforting. Could you do what others have suggested and have you mum fly over to visit and help?

Sorry if I have missed anything, I had a lot to read back on.

Beautiful bumps and scan pics ladies :)

Atm keeping busy with work, illness from dd childcare and being pregnant. My husband has a job interview this week for job 2 hrs away from where we live. He's up to the 3rd round so if he gets it we will be moving 2 hrs away quite close to due date. Exciting but scary as I will be moving away from my support network.
Cleared my 28 weeks tests with no gest diabetes, good iron and vit d levels :) very happy but I am measuring further behind than last month :( baby kicked the doctor while she was measuring so she didn't scan this time but will next time (hb was good). I measured a fair bit behind with dd (who was 7 pound) so I'm not heaps worried myself.


----------



## I Love Lucy

JJsmom, that is really exciting that you will be getting to see your mom soon. I find the hardest part of living in different states is trying to work out the travel arrangements. Of course, it's not more than 3 hours one way for me to go see my family but with a 1 year old and being pregnant that 3 hours still sucks so we don't make the drive very often.

Jacky, glad to hear everything went well at your 28 week appointment. I had to go on iron pills this time around which sucks.

AFM, we are officially done with our townhome. DH and I got the rest of our stuff moved out and the place cleaned up and turned our keys in. So now we just have to wait to see how much we need to pay (I know we will have to pay for the oven to be cleaned, around $15-$20, since DH decided he didn't care enough to do it and for them to paint, around $150 if I remember correctly from the list). I know carpet needs to be replaced because it's old but not sure if we'll have to pay for it or not. I don't think they charge for natural wear and tear but their are a few very small areas where there is a bit of pet damage. We're not expecting our deposit back but it would be nice if we could get some back or at least not have to pay anything out of pocket. 

Anyways, now our focus in on our house so that's nice since we do have a lot of stuff that we want to get done before Emily arrives.


----------



## JJsmom

Jacky, glad everything went well at your appt! The fundal height can always vary because the baby could be in any position. 

Brittany, that's great that everything is done and you have your keys turned in. I'm surprised they charge you to paint! Every place I've ever lived they have to paint before the next tenant moves in and it's never been charged back on me. They may charge you a pet cleaning rather than carpet charge due to the fact that it is pet damage (even if they replace the carpet). 

DS1 is still in the hospital and visited him today. My sis had sent me a pin on pinterest about some essential oils that are good for calming. You mix these 3 types together and rub it into their feet at night. I went to my farmers market and actually found a lady there that sold almost the same thing!!! So of course I have to buy it to try it. I'll try anything at this point and those oils certainly aren't cheap! She had put a drop on my wrist so I could smell it. It stayed on there for a very long time today! I even had DS1 try to smell it even though he couldn't where he had been crying his nose was stuffy. He had to get a shot yesterday and today which had a sedative in it because he was being unsafe and throwing/fighting. I put a drop on the inside of his wrist today at visitation to see if it would help him. He was so upset. 

I got a call later saying he was attacked by another patient (after I expressed his concern about this patient attacking him). She shoved him, he did shove her back. Then she smacked him. He did NOT retaliate!! I was so proud! Normally he would have. When I talked to him during phone time, he sounded so much like himself and happier. He acted like the attack was no big deal. I don't know if it's coincidence that I put it on his wrist and he actually sounded happy and didn't retaliate when the girl slapped him or if it was the essential oils at work! He will get another drop on his wrist tomorrow during visitation too! 

Pregnancy wise I'm doing OK. Have my appt on the 9th for my GD testing. Supposed to see the doc 2 weeks after that but will be out of town so will probably be 3 weeks after. Have to reschedule a few appts I keep forgetting to call and reschedule during that week. Supposed to see my high risk doc for a follow up ultrasound to make sure Vivian is growing well. I'd say so since last time I was measuring 2 weeks ahead and she likes to kick like crazy! Hope everyone else is still doing well!


----------



## I Love Lucy

With the paint, they charge you if it takes more than one coat to cover from what DH was told. I'm not sure how good their paint is but I usually can't get away with only using one coat so I'm just expecting to be charged.

I hope the essential oils help your son.


----------



## JJsmom

How is everyone?

I can't believe DS2 will be 1 yr old on Saturday!!! 

Failed my 1 hr glucose :( Have to go back in Thursday morning for the 3 hour test. Blah!! They want me to do it this week because I will be traveling and I guess they expect me to fail it too and want to have a plan when I go to my mom's on the 21st. At least with DS2 they sounded hopeful and told me I could fail 2 out of the three. Seems like they are already getting ready to tell me I can't eat sweets anymore and have to be on a strict diet. :( Would do it tomorrow but have an appt with thyroid doc to tell me how my levels are for pregnancy. Hope I dont have to see him again during the pregnancy.


----------



## Jett55

I passed my glucose test :happydance: My little man is right on track & I get a 4d scan at 32 weeks... Just waiting for him to flip over & be head down.


----------



## JJsmom

WTG Jett!!!

I found out yesterday I passed my 3 hour test! Woohoo!!! I will see my doc again this Thursday before I leave for my mom's. I can't believe I'm down to every 2 weeks now at the docs!!

DS2 is 1 year old today!!! So excited about his birthday party! Won't be anything huge, but I'm excited to go to my MIL's and for him to have his smash cake! We got him a kitten for his birthday. We got it earlier this week and he is just loving it!! When he wakes up fussy, I put the kitten right in front of him and he starts squealing and smiling and trying to pet her. They both love each other already!! It's so cute because when he naps she crawls up on the couch and snuggles up with him.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Jett and JJ's mom, glad you both passed your glucose test! I'll have mine in a week or so...I'm predicting it will be fine, but you never know I guess. DH has visa interview tomorrow to go to US....so worried....but trying to be optimistic!!

JJ's mom, I love cats! It's great your son loves the new kitty. I remember getting one for my 6th birthday and I was SO happy and had that cat until she passed 2 years ago. It's great to see kids and their pets. 

Hope everyone's doing good!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We now have a c-section date :) Gracie will arrive on July 25!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Jett, so glad you passed your glucose test!! :happydance:

JJsmom, so glad you passed your 3 hour glucose test and don't have to deal with any strict diets. :happydance: 

Also, happy belated birthday to your son. I hope he had a great party! The kitten sounds like he/she was a great gift. We have a dog and 2 cats and my son loves them all. He knows all of their names and when you ask him where one of them is he will point to them. 

tropicsgirl, I hope your glucose test goes well!

Denyse, is there a reason you have to have a C-section? You may have mentioned it but I just can't remember. Anyways, it is exciting to have a date scheduled. I had to be induced with DS and having that induction date made it a little easier to plan things. This time I keep stressing about DD arriving early, probably because we have next to nothing done for her room (not that she will be in there for a few months anyways) but still, I want it to be done.

AFM, we are still working away on house stuff. We bought new patio furniture which I managed to score on sale for $1500. I'm so in love with this purchase and it will be nice to have when we have our family over for a 4th of July/housewarming party. I also "upcycled" my old kitchen table, I painted it white and then did a bit of distressing and paired it with bright red chairs. I think it looks great and since it was my first attempt at ever painting furniture I'm really pleased with it. I've grown quite fond of DIY stuff lately because of how much more I love the item when I do it rather then just buying something in the store.

Other news, I had a doctors appointment last night. Everything looked good with the exception of me being dehydrated. I suspect this is something I've been dealing with for awhile because I've been feeling really rundown and just generally crappy. I thought it was just the anemia so never even considered the idea that I might be dehydrated. Anyways, my doctor wants me to stay out of the heat unless absolutely necessary (no complaints there, it's 80+ not considering the humidity which just makes it even hotter) and to increase my fluid intake. 

Lastly, DH's family have majorly annoyed me. His aunt is in town and asked to see us and SIL so she can see all the babies at once. She asked if we could try to meet in one place so that it's easier for her. I suggested we go to SIL's house because there is a store there that DH and I want to check out anyways and then that way SIL doesn't have to get 3 kids ready to go anywhere. That didn't work for SIL for some reason because she suggested this campground place. SIL and DH's aunt then proceeded to plan meeting at this campground without even asking me if that would work for me. Even though I'm 30 weeks pregnant and have a 1 year old to look after, I'm just supposed to accommodate them. The whole situation just really makes me mad because I swear DH's family always does this. I get we don't live close (about a 40-60 minute drive) but I don't see why we have to be the ones to always drive to them. They never offer to come to us. Even after I had just given birth to DS, I was expected to drive to see them. Ridiculous! Anyways, after my doctors appointment I just told his aunt that we will not be going to the campground and to just stop by our house either before she goes or after she leaves the campground if she wants to see us.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had to have an emergency c-section with my son. I only labored 4cm and his heart rate went down, so we have decided to just go ahead with another c-section as I don't want the same thing to happen again. Also, my mom had to have c-sections with both me and my sister and I take after her a lot so we just thought this was the safest way to go :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

That makes sense Denyse! I hope everything goes smoothly for you this time around.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I Love Lucy said:


> That makes sense Denyse! I hope everything goes smoothly for you this time around.

Thank you! :) 5 weeks today!


----------



## Dinah93

Well update from me, looks like I may have the first baby born on the thread. 

At 29+1 I went in for a growth scan that showed absent end diastolic flow with significant periods of reverse end diastolic flow. So I was taken for an immediate c-section (great fun when your husband works 1hour 15 mins away and you're freaking out not only about having another preemie but that he's going to miss the birth). Benjamin Alan was born at 2.20pm, weighing 2lb 3oz. He's done brilliantly since being born, he was only on the vent for about 36 hours, then cpap for another 3 days, he's been on room air ever since. He's tolerating feeds, his brain scan yesterday showed no signs of bleeds. He was moved out of intensive care to high dependency yesterday. He's being an absolute star and we're so in love with him. Pictures are a few minutes after being born, first cuddles at 4 days old, and having a stretch at 7 days old. 

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/317_zps91414b28.jpghttps://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/2014-06-17123809_zps702dabc8.jpg
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/20140618_121608_zps5f01175a.jpg


----------



## bananabump

Aww congrats again Amy, I love that last photo of him! Such a cutie xx


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations! Hope he continues to do amazingly well. What a precious little boy xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

So glad to hear everything is going well with you and Benjamin Dinah! Will have to add the first baby to the front page, double check that I got all the info right when you have time. :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

Yep looks right to me. Technically he's Benjamin Alan Gerard, its just such a lot of names for a tiny baby but in hubby's family they all have 3+ names. They also all get named for their paternal grandad, but I was very firm that I wasn't having a baby Gerard!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Dinah93 said:


> Yep looks right to me. Technically he's Benjamin Alan Gerard, its just such a lot of names for a tiny baby but in hubby's family they all have 3+ names. They also all get named for their paternal grandad, but I was very firm that I wasn't having a baby Gerard!

Awww what an adorable little boy! So glad he is doing well :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

How is everyone doing? I had an appointment last night. I definitely have a yeast infection so my OB prescribed me stuff from that. I read these are really common in pregnancy which I didn't know. I've never had a yeast infection so wasn't sure what the symptoms were. 

Also had my blood drawn so they can recheck the iron levels. Fingers crossed the iron pill has improved things. 

I think my next appointment is the one for group b step. I was positive when I was pregnant with my DS. I'm hoping I'm negative this time.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry to hear you have a yeast infection! They are very common in pregnancy! I've only had one before, so I know what you mean by not really knowing the symptoms. Hope it clears up soon for you!

I've been going through a LOT this past week and a half. Went to my moms two and a half weeks ago. Got back on the 28th. Everything was great! Got to see my husband that I missed dearly and visit with his parents. Well Sunday the 29th, I told him it was like something was going on with him. That night he got a text from someone named "CD" that said they missed him. He was asleep which is why I checked his phone for him. So I asked who it was and he couldn't give me a straight answer. It kept changing. I message that number in the morning to ask if they were seeing my husband and she responded with you need to ask him! I found a condom was missing and called him out on it which is when he finally came clean that he cheated on me while I was gone. So I've been a mess. We've been together for 3 years, married for 1, and I go away for 1 week for him to cheat on me. :( I didn't know what to think. 

He said it was a mistake and she was just a temptation laid in front of him and unfortunately he took the bait. He text her and she text him back that she has liked him for a long time and he liked the attention she started to give him. He was even flirting with her all day on Sunday. So on Monday I went up to his work after all this was said and done and she had told me she text him one last time to tell me what was going on and that she didn't want in the middle. I told him he better not delete one message between them and I wanted to see his phone. I met him at work just to make sure I could see the responses. He told her he wants to be with his family and doesn't want anything to do with her. She begged him to leave me saying I don't give him anything he needs or wants and she could. He said no, he wants his family. So I text her back and said to leave him alone he has told her he don't want her. She claims he used her and she fell for him in less than 5 days. 

I called her BS and told her she was a homewrecker and that she needs to get her own man because she won't ever be able to steal a married man from his wife. I blocked her number from both of our phones and since then we have started to work on our marriage. We went to church this past weekend and we have our first counseling session today, which happens to be my birthday. He said that he will spend his life making it up to me and that he feels terrible as he knows what it's like to be cheated on. I told him to reverse the roles and what if I had done it to him! 

What hurt me the most is that he lied about it on top of the cheating. And we had the most amazing love making session Sunday night before her text came in! That means he was down there texting her then came upstairs, made love to me, then went to bed thinking OK I got away with it! He slept down on the couch where they had their fun for about a week before I finally invited him back up. I'm so torn though because my heart has such a hard time agreeing that he did that because my husband would never do that to me! So I don't know who he is right now. I'm just trying to make our marriage work, just like he said he wants it to. I want to be an adult about this and NOT just get mad and fly off the handle like I can do sometimes. So I have been trying to use my head most of the time or else my heart would have forgiven him a long time ago! :( I just hope everything does work out and that he won't ever do it again. He said he can't fathom it after he saw the hurt and pain in my eyes when we sat down to talk about it. He was sobbing on the phone to his step dad too when he was talking to him about it. So I think he truly is sorry and won't do it again. He said he had taken my love for granted and that it would always be there. I said it would, but doesn't mean I will always be here. If it happens again, I'm gone.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Oh geez, what a horrible situation to be in! While you're expecting his child nonetheless. I honestly don't think I could ever work things out with DH if he ever did something like that to me. It would just completely ruin my trust in him and I not being able to trust him would just leave me constantly feeling paranoid and unhappy. But regardless, I think it's great that you are trying to work things out. I really hope the counseling helps you both and that this is something you will be able to move past in time if that is what you want. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks! I feel like we'll be able to move past this eventually if he continues like he has been this past week. My trust is ruined right now and he knows that. The counselor even told him to keep everything upfront, if he gets a call tell me and what not so I dont have to go digging. It still pops in my head. I dreamt about it last night that his cell phone vml said things he liked and the last one was cheating. I said something to him about it at which point he smiled and I woke up. The counselor said it sounds just like a fling and she thinks it sounds promising for us to work it out. 

Other than that...have been having contractions here and there. Hoping I go into labor on my own this time and not have to be induced for a third time! I can't believe we're getting so close to our due dates!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Dinah, congrats on your little one! :)

Sorry I've been gone so much. Things have been crazy with work, etc. 

JJ'smom, so sorry to hear you're going through this. :( All I can say is I've been in a similar situation with DH (though it was years ago and we weren't even married at that point). We're doing better than ever right now...I think what helped is him realizing how much he hurt me and after threatening to leave I think that was a huge scare/eye opener for him. Never had any problems since...but I have to say that if he did that again, especially while I was pregnant, I would not be nearly as forgiving. But yes, I agree that it's the lying part that hurts the most. I hope you both can work through it somehow and hopefully you can not be too stressed since your baby will be here soon!

I've been doing OK. I am flying back home next week at 33 weeks. I decided to leave earlier since I know it's better to fly sooner rather than later. Sad news is that DH STILL doesn't have his visa and the US embassy has not contacted us yet even though we got everything in...it's so hard being in this "limbo" period. So I will go ahead of him. I'm hoping his visa will be done before the baby gets here, but I've heard some people don't get their visas until months later...I really hope that won't be our case. 

It is bittersweet though. I am looking forward to seeing my family/friends who I haven't seen in a year and my friend is already planning a baby shower for me. I feel more sad for DH because at least I know I will see the baby when she's born...but he's not sure when he'll be able to see his daughter (or me). Poor guy. :(

I will be traveling back to the the US with a layover in Japan. 6 hour flight to Japan and 10 hour flight from Japan to US. ugh. I'm sure everything will be fine. I'm hoping the flight attendants will take pity on me! I have this horrible fear of going into labor on the plane...I'm sure it won't happen but it's still a fear! So many things could go wrong!


----------



## JJsmom

Tropicsgirl, it's nice to know people that have gone through it and made it. :) I think him seeing how much he hurt me has been a huge impact on him too along with me threatening him that I'd leave if he ever does it again. I hope that your DH can make it to the states before your baby is born too!! You must be so excited to see your friends and family!! At 33 weeks you might not have too much longer til time to deliver! I was the same way with flying when I went to my moms when I was 31 weeks! My biggest problem was my oldest son screaming we're going to crash constantly! Flying back wasn't nearly as bad as going there because he wasn't with me coming back. LOL! I'm sure everything will be OK! Just make sure you get some compression socks to wear during the flight. That's a long time to sit still in one spot.


----------



## I Love Lucy

tropicsgirl, I hope your DH will be able to make it to the states before your baby is born. I can't imagine how hard that must be for both of you not knowing when he'll be with you again or if he'll even get to be with you during the delivery. Hope everything goes well with the flights too.

AFM, got my results back about my iron. It is still low but it's improving so I'm just supposed to continue taking my iron pills. I'm relieved since when I was asking my OB what they would do if it wasn't improving she said they would give me iron through an IV. Glad I won't be doing that, at least not right now anyways. 

JJsmom, I can't believe how close we are getting to the end. I had to be induced with DS but this time I find myself very paranoid about DD coming early. I think it's due to the fact that her room isn't set up at all. It really doesn't need to be considering she will be in our room for the first few months anyways but the fact that it's not done makes me really stressed. 

Does everyone have things set up for their baby yet? Hospital bags packed?


----------



## JJsmom

We're really not ready either!! We still have to purchase a crib at the end of the month. If she comes earlier than that, we have the pack n play she will sleep in til we get the crib. Bought my hospital bag today! Packing it this weekend! I had got most of the stuff I needed in it already. Now to organize it and pack most of the stuff and I'll be good to go! Just have to get a couple other things like undies I can toss if need be and what not. 

I can't believe in 3 weeks I'll be at the same spot I was when I had DS2 last year!! I was massively swollen at my wedding at 34 weeks and this time I just have major heartburn, no swelling yet! Have been having contractions here and there like crazy though!! My tummy hurts a lot anymore too it seems. 34 week appt tomorrow. Start my weekly NST's and ultra sounds to make sure baby and placenta are doing good!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I just went to the store last night and bought the stuff I didn't have for my hospital bag and for DS's overnight bag so those are all packed with the exception of the things we will have to grab on our way out the door like phone chargers and such. Hoping to get my car cleaned up and loaded tonight. I think I overpacked for DS but can't really know when he will be with SIL and BIL, plus they don't have kids so I had to make sure I added toys and such which I wouldn't of had to do if he was staying with his grandparents or something. 

I think DH is going to help me finish the nursery this weekend but I don't know, we really chose a bad time to move since we have so many things that need to be done so Emily's room keeps getting pushed down the priority list. 

Hope your appointment goes well today, JJsmom! My next one is on the 29th and I believe it's to test for Group B Strep. Was positive with DS so really hoping I'll be negative this time.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry you have so much to do! Hopefully it'll all start coming together! Glad you have got your bags packed! I'm going to do mine today after I get done with homework. It's been a busy weekend with DS1 coming back home yesterday. We just have so much to do around here as well. I'm trying but not succeeding because I can't work for very long before I get tired.

Appt went well! BP was great, no swelling so doing wonderful! High risk doc wants me to do NST's twice a week and my doc said she's comfy with doing them once a week til week 36 then start twice a week. My only problem...Friday night I was out shopping and started feeling really unwell. Stopped at the machine they have to check BP and it was 150/98!!! OMG! No wonder I felt ill! I told DH we needed to go now. So we checked out and went home. I drank some water and fixed dinner because I know he was hungry. Finally was able to sit down and relax. Started feeling a bit better but I did notice with my BP being that high that I was massively swollen. So if it doesn't get any better, I'll be calling the doc office either tomorrow or Tuesday. Hoping everything is OK though. I still feel Vivian moving like crazy so hopefully it's not affecting her any.


----------



## modified

Ugh, I've been a bad poster here! So much has been going on but I've been reading and you're all in my thoughts <3

No matter what happens though, Pixie will be here in about 3 weeks!


----------



## JJsmom

Heading to hospital to be monitored. BP was high so doc wants me to go in and make sure everything is OK. Had to hurry and finish packing my bag just in case. At least it's finally packed! LOL!


----------



## I Love Lucy

modified, looking forward to hearing an update from you when you have time. :hugs:

JJsmom, I hope everything turns out okay!! Let us know! :hugs:

AFM, I've been extremely busy. Finally got DD's room painted, flooring installed, and all the junk has been cleared out and the room is cleaned. All that we have left to do is move her furniture into the room and get everything set up the way we want it. 

I also got my car cleaned and hospital bag/DS's overnight bag all packed and loaded. 

I'm relieved that things are getting done but still a little stressed since I need DH's help on doing so much stuff but he doesn't seem to think any of this stuff needs to be done. I get so frustrated with him just saying he'll get to it and then spending his time playing xbox. It's not even like I'm asking him to do that much stuff, just the heavy lifting and some help hanging stuff.


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, sorry DH is still being a pain. It'd be nice if men would be like us sometimes and want to get stuff done rather than put it off until last minute.

Everything turned out OK for now. They said my BP looked good at that point but I am having a ton of contractions. I didn't know if they were contractions or if it was Vivian moving around. The NST at the doc office wasn't picking up any contractions so I didn't think they were. But hospitals were clear as could be. She said come back if I'm having 6 or more an hour (which I already was having 6 an hour). But they weren't regular. Some were back to back, others would wait a bit. They aren't painful either, just uncomfortable. I'm 1cm dilated but cervix is still real long. She checked me after 2 hours and when she did Vivian moved and the nurse chuckled! She said I feel her moving!! I laughed and said yes. She said I could touch her head if I wanted but your cervix is still like this long as she held her hand up which was about 3 inches. So now I know what I'm feeling is actual contractions and I'm just watching to see if they become more painful. I didn't change at all when I was there so they sent me home to come back if anything changes.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Glad everything turned out okay and you were able to return home.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Gracie arrived as scheduled by c-section on July 25 at 9:46 am weighing 7 lb. 15 oz. We just got home tonight and she's doing amazing!
 



Attached Files:







mommydaddygracie1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1









noahgracie1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2









gracie1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hooray!! :happydance: She is beautiful! So glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on little Gracie! She's a doll!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats Denyse! She is beautiful!!

Quick update...DH got his visa!! He's coming to the US around the 18th next month. I just hope I don't go into early labor as I'll be 37 weeks by then (but I'm assuming I won't...) 

My mom has been buying LOADS of baby stuff!! I don't think we'll need more baby clothes...that's for sure! She's really excited to be a grandma. :) 

Doctor said everything looks good. I'm the perfect weight for 34 weeks which is very reassuring. Just trying to get stuff done. Got baby shower invitations done.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## babydust818

What a doll baby!!! Soooo cute.


----------



## JJsmom

tropicsgirl, so exciting for your husband to get approved and be there for you and baby!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Awesome news about your husband being approved for a visa tropicsgirl!! I imagine that is a big relief for both of you. I guess even if you do go into labor early, you know when he will be arriving so you know he won't be missing months and months of your LO's life.

AFM, had my 36 week appointment last night. They did the GBS test so will be waiting to hear about that. I was positive with DS so I'm kind of expecting to be positive again though I really hope I'm not. I hated having the IV antibiotics because I thought they burned while they were being administered. Not to mention, if I go into labor naturally I need to get to the hospital ASAP rather then being able to labor at home because they would want me to have the antibiotics for at least 4 hours and you tend to go faster in second pregnancies and I already went extremely fast the first time around.

Also had a cervical check at this appointment, I'm almost 2 cms dilated and 50% effaced. I never got past 2 cms dilated and 80% effaced with DS and ended up having to be induced so not really paying much attention to what the check says. 

Everything is looking good though so I'm pleased. Can't believe we're moving into the final month.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies :) How is everyone doing?


----------



## JJsmom

I Love Lucy said:


> Awesome news about your husband being approved for a visa tropicsgirl!! I imagine that is a big relief for both of you. I guess even if you do go into labor early, you know when he will be arriving so you know he won't be missing months and months of your LO's life.
> 
> AFM, had my 36 week appointment last night. They did the GBS test so will be waiting to hear about that. I was positive with DS so I'm kind of expecting to be positive again though I really hope I'm not. I hated having the IV antibiotics because I thought they burned while they were being administered. Not to mention, if I go into labor naturally I need to get to the hospital ASAP rather then being able to labor at home because they would want me to have the antibiotics for at least 4 hours and you tend to go faster in second pregnancies and I already went extremely fast the first time around.
> 
> Also had a cervical check at this appointment, I'm almost 2 cms dilated and 50% effaced. I never got past 2 cms dilated and 80% effaced with DS and ended up having to be induced so not really paying much attention to what the check says.
> 
> Everything is looking good though so I'm pleased. Can't believe we're moving into the final month.

I had my GBS done today. She checked me and I'm 1cm and long just like I was at the hospital 2 weeks ago! Hopefully you'll progress more and not have to be induced again. I'm thinking the same thing, I didn't get results back with my DS2 because she did the test then sent me to the hospital and induced me the next day. So I'm hoping this time around it'll come back negative as I hated being on the antibiotics too! 

Next week I start getting monitored twice a week. 2 NST's and BPP's. To me that's a lot of appts!! Hope with the house work I plan on getting done this week will help set things in place since these painful BH's haven't been doing anything for me yet!


----------



## I Love Lucy

FX'ed your test is negative too. I was told they would only call me if the test results came back positive and so far I haven't heard anything. I read it takes 1-3 days to get the results but not sure how accurate that is. I'm getting a little excited that it might be negative.

Sorry you have to go to the doctor so much but it is good that they're monitoring you so closely I suppose. I have 3 more appointments, the 14th, the 19th, and the 26th. I'm assuming the appointment on the 26th is when my OB will bring up induction.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! A quick update on me since I have not been on this thread for a while. (I finally found it) I am going to be induced on August 17th at 7 a.m. So my due date was August 24th but my Dr is worried since my asthma been acting up a bit. My blood pressure has been normal so far which I am happy about. Earlier in the pregnancy my blood pressure was way too high.:growlmad: I am getting scared now but happy at the same time, if that even makes any sense. I go for my scan and to see my ob on Wednesday. I will give you ladies another update then.


----------



## modified

<3

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o707/tonidarling/FB326545-24B8-4523-8637-6758EA04CBB7_zpsuvoml9ny.jpg


----------



## Jett55

Quick update my baby boy Elisha Abner was born the 8th @ 8:05pm weighing 4Ibs & 11oz he's doing great I was induced because of preeclampsia.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Modified and Jett!!! 

Momwife, good luck on your induction!

My doc has brought up induction already. She said next time I see her she is scheduling my induction date. She doesn't want me to go past 38 weeks as the last few weeks becomes very uncomfortable and she doesn't want to see my BP go up and she wants to make sure my placenta doesn't stop working for Vivian either. With that being said, I see the NP on Tuesday, and I don't see the doc til Friday which I will be 38 weeks at that point. Not sure if I am still pregnant at that time if she'll send me straight over to the hospital or if she'll schedule it for Monday which I don't want because DH has to work M-Th. He's off Friday through Sunday. I need him to help out with our kids as DS1 has school and I wouldn't have a way to get him there and it would be hard to entertain DS2 the whole day while we are at the hospital. I'd never get any sleep period! 

So I guess we'll see what Friday brings! Unless the NP talks to me about it on Tuesday. Been very uncomfortable already. She is pushing herself down and I can feel her head against my cervix at this point. She used to punch it and now I just feel more pressure than punches. It hurts all the time when she moves and I've been having so many irregular contractions it's crazy. Some painful, some not. I surely hope they are finally doing something as I've been at 1cm the last 3 weeks they've checked me!


----------



## tropicsgirl

congrats modified and jett! I hope you're doing well with the new baby. :) 

momwife, let us know how it goes!

I've been busy lately. Finally back in the US. Husband will be here next week!! So far I've been pretty good. But I've been having what I think might be BH contractions every once in awhile. I feel this dull pressure sometimes in my pelvis. Though baby is head down and quite low, so maybe it has something to do with that. Have to pee every 20 minutes it seems like! Everyone says my stomach looks so small but I feel huge! The Midwife said I'm measuring on track though!

JJ'smom, I understand about the pressure as I've been feeling that too. Let us know if they decide to induce you!


----------



## JJsmom

tropics, glad your husband will be with you next week!! That's just wonderful news!

NP didn't talk about the induction other than asking if they had talked to me about it yet. I said we're discussing it on Friday. She said OK and that was it. She said the baby looked good on the NST. So on Friday I have to ask if I can be induced next Friday or if they won't let me, see if they'll let me go straight over from my appt to be induced. I lost my plug on Sunday so thought something would start going as I've never lost my plug before. But I'm still the same, just 1 cm. I didn't asked about if I'm more effaced though. I'll ask that on Friday too. I did find out yesterday I'm GBS+ which really stinks. So the NP told me if I go into labor to go straight to the hospital so they can get me on the antibiotics. I wonder why they never called to tell me I was GBS+ and the doc last week said she thought it was negative but would recheck my file.


----------



## I Love Lucy

MomWife, so exciting to have an induction date set up. Not long at all before you will be meeting your little man.

Modified, congratulations! What a beautiful baby girl! Look forward to hearing your birth story when you have time to share. :)

Jett55, also congratulations to you on the birth of your son!! Can't wait to hear your birth story as well.

JJsmom, sorry you're GBS+. I was GBS+ with DS and having to be on the antibiotics sucked. Not everyone experiences this from what I read online but I found that when the penicillion was being adminsitered it burned like crazy. Felt like someone was burning my arm. My results came back negative this time so I'm happy to not have to deal with that again.

AFM, DH finally got around to putting the crib together so DD's nursery is starting to come together. Still several things left to do in there and around the house though so that's why I haven't been on much. I wish DH understood why I want all this stuff done but he just doesn't seem to get it. I really just want to come home to a clean, clutter free house. Not a place that looks like a tornado swept through it where I absolutely can't relax at all. 

38 week appointment tonight and then will be having my 39 week appointment Tuesday (a bit early but that's what was available).


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, glad you were GBS negative this time!! I had to have them last time with DS2 also because they did the test and then after my BP didn't go down at that appt sent me to the hospital to be monitored then decided to go ahead and induce the next day. So they went on and gave me the antibiotics just in case. I just hate being tied to that stinking IV!! Last time was terrible though. I was given like 4 or 5 different meds through the IV for some time. I was in bed and couldn't get up period. It was terrible, but DS2 was worth it. Ended up with bed sores because they wouldn't let me move or anything. Even with the epidural, my poor bum hurt so bad but that was where I was tired of laying on it. I went in on a Wednesday morning and they didn't let me walk around until Saturday evening. 

Hoping that I won't have to worry too much about the IV's but I know I'll have to have the pitocin too since she doesn't seem to want to come on her own. My appt is tomorrow to let me know when I get to have her, if she doesn't come before of course. 

Good luck at your appt Brittany!!! Glad he got the crib together! Hopefully he'll help get everything else situated since it's getting so close! 

We are looking at possibly buying a house. Won't know for sure though until DH's uncle gets it appraised and see if he'll work with us until we can get our taxes back to give him a down payment. It would be very nice though if he would work with us, it's a 4 bedroom house which is 2 rooms more than what we have here. DS1 could have a big room upstairs, and DS2 and DD1 can have the downstairs room by our room.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope everything works out with the house JJsmom. Sounds like it would be a lot nicer for you guys with the extra rooms. 

AFM, I'm being induced August 21st at 5:30 am assuming there is a room available. My OB was asking about the pain I've been having as well as the contractions and then said since this is my second pregnancy I could be induced a week early if I chose to. I was originally planning to wait and try going naturally but I'm at the point where I'm in so much pain that I feel like I can barely care for my son. I basically want to sit on the couch all day because I can't move at all without it being excruciating. 

I have another appointment Tuesday so will probably get more details on what exactly will be happening then. 

All of this has made me panic a bit though. I kind of thought in my head I would go a week over like I did with DS so would have 3 weeks to get everything done, now I only have a week so I'm feeling a bit stressed.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh my goodness Brittany!! We are being induced on the same day!! I don't have specifics yet but at my appt today I had a choice of either Monday or Thursday and I chose Thursday hoping DH could get off work or at least be off early if at all possible. Otherwise I have to watch DS2 at the hospital all day while in labor. I have another appt on Monday to do another NST and check the fluid. As long as everything looks good she said she'll let me go to Thursday, if not, then she'll send me over then to start the induction. 

I'm freaking out too about the timeline! We have so much to get done in so little time. Also new things coming up about the house it's kind of making me wonder if we should do it. He raised the rent $150 a month for us from what his mom was paying but it also includes the gas which his mom had to buy. But the biggest stipulation is he said we can't have our dog there which is very frustrating. If we have to get rid of him, he will be put down because he's aggressive to other ppl. I have a hard time with that. So DH said he'd talk to him and see what he says and kind of go from there. He wants to rent the house, I'm hoping after the first of the year he might change it to let us purchase the house when we have our taxes back.

Why are you in so much pain Brittany?


----------



## I Love Lucy

That's sad news about your dog JJsmom, I would be so upset if I had to get rid of my dog. Hopefully something can be worked out so you won't have to do that.

Also exciting that you are being induced the same day! Do you know what time they will be starting your induction? Assuming that their is a room available in labor and delivery and that everything goes fine at your next appointment.

As for the pain, my OB said it sounds like a lot of stretching from ligaments which she says can be more painful in future pregnancies but I feel like it's more then just ligament pain. I mean by the afternoon I can barely walk.


----------



## JJsmom

I am upset about my dog. My MIL saw us today and she just kept talking about us moving into the house and all. Then she looked at me and said you aren't happy about moving now??? I was like we'll see what happens. Like I told DH today, I said I bet if they told her she had to give up her dog she wouldn't have moved in there! He said nope, she wouldn't have. But it's OK for US to give up our dog we've had for 3 years. 

Not sure what time but I know she said bright and early! She was like the sooner we get you on the pitocin and your water broke, she's hoping Vivian will be there before dinner time. I'd say we'll see because we did this with DS2, but at the same time I wasn't dilated at all. Now I'm sitting at a 1-2cm and 50% or more effaced. So it might not take as long. So I figured she'd want me there no later than 6am. 

What you are describing as pain sounds like what I've heard other ladies talk about, SPD. Hopefully you won't have to deal with it much longer!! Only 4 more full days and then the induction process begins!!

Vivian's movements have lessened up some. She is still moving like crazy but she isn't doing painful jabs like she was before my appt yesterday. She seemed to wake up in church tonight, but other than that, they feel more like rolls than punches anymore.


----------



## JJsmom

At my appt yesterday, I am a good 2cm and 75% effaced. Doc is hoping I'm at 3cm by Thursday morning. I am scheduled to be in there at 5:30am which means I have to be there at 5am for registration. My mom is betting I go Wednesday night. I've been having so many contractions but none of them are regular. They are all over the place.

Brittany, I can't believe we'll be seeing our babies in 2 days!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I posted in here yesterday and it didn't go through. Anyways, it is incredibly exciting how soon we will be meeting our babies. Have you gotten everything done that you wanted to? There are a few things I would have liked to have gotten done as far as decorations for the nursery but I've just ran out of time so they will have to be done later. Not too big of a deal though since she will be in mine and DH's room for awhile anyways. Just focusing on getting my house cleaned up and everything packed up for DS, DH, and I. 

Are you on eastern time JJsmom? Where I used to live in Indiana they were on Eastern time but I know the whole state is not on the same time zone as stupid as that is. If so you'll be starting your induction process a little before me but so exciting that we will have our babies in our arms tomorrow.


----------



## JJsmom

Yes ma'am I'm on Eastern time! It's crazy how soon we'll be meeting our little ones!! Glad you got most everything done! We still have some stuff to get done but nothing too big. Moving the pack n play upstairs to use until we get her crib set up. Getting the car seat in tonight too!! EEK!! I'm nervous though too!


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations on the births of all the new babies :) hope they are all doing well x

Hope everything went smoothly Brittany and Jjsmom and you have beautiful babies to hold.

My little man was born a couple of days ago on the 22nd Aug. I was induced due to low fluid levels so after a very short and intense labour got to hold my little man (weighing an average size of 7.5pound). We have named him Raphael Hallam and he is such a chilled and calm little boy :)

All thes best for those of you who still are yet to have your babies. I wish you smooth labours with healthy babies x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Emily Michelle arrived Thursday at 4:20 PM weighing 6 lbs, 10 ozs and 19 inchs long. We were just released from the hospital yesterday and are currently adjusting at home. 

Congratulations Jacky!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Wow! Can't believe pretty much everyone is having their babies! Congrats Brittany and jacky!! How did your deliveries go? JJ'smom, I hope your delivery goes smoothly. Let us know! 

I'm still here...lol. Not due until Sept. 6th though...nothing new going on with me. My husband is now in the US. :) We're getting stuff ready slowly...I'm hoping I don't go overdue...at least not by too much as I imagine it will be pretty uncomfortable. It's weird not knowing the day she'll be here...we're getting anxious to meet her!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Brittany and jacky!!! 

We were induced on Thursday morning. Things were going well and they broke my water after my second dose of antibiotics, so around 11:30 or 12. Things were getting a little bit more intense and I decided that I was going to hold off as long as I could before getting the epidural. They told me I could have it when I went in as I was at a 3 but I didn't want to delay the labor process too much. Mom told me not to wait too long or else it would be too late. LOL! So I decided to go ahead and get it and they kept uping the pitocin to get my contractions back to regular. Doc came in at 4:20 to apologize because she had to leave as she has 2 sick kids and 1 that had to go to ballet and her husband had to be some place and wasn't able to leave. She seemed upset because she missed my DS2's birth too. At 4:20 I was at a 6, I was at a 4 when the nurse checked me at 4. Doc said no way would I go within an hour and so she was off. 

A few mins later I was getting major intense pains. I could feel every one of them through the epidural. I held on as long as I could when I told everyone else they needed to get out and the nurses needed to come in. She of course couldn't believe it but I was hollering that I was going to poo everywhere or the baby was going to come out. LOL! She said no, you're not going to poo so don't worry. News to her, I felt like I was at the time, and was confirmed later by hubby. (Sorry TMI!) On call doc was in the next room over as he was in the process of delivering a baby. LOL! So they had to set the tray up and that lady was in there throwing everything in the floor as she was trying to hurry and get the table ready and they kept telling me to breathe through the contractions. Doc came in and had a student with him, she ended up delivering Vivian. It was really cool as I listened to him tell her exactly what to do and each step. She was born at 5:16pm!!! Weighing 8 lbs 14 oz and 21.5 inches long!

As soon as she was born they took her as she was really blue and she wasn't breathing. They ended up taking her back on to the nursery and DH asked if I needed him or to go with her, I immediately said she needs him. My family were out there watching them work on her and they got upset when they pulled the curtain so they couldn't see her. It took them almost an hour before they brought her back to me. I was devastated and didn't know what was going on. They went to hand her to me and said, don't be scared of her face. Of course at that point I was wondering what the heck was going on. She was really bruised because she came down so quickly. Poor little one! But she was perfect! 

We are now home, came home yesterday after her 24 hr tests. She is jaundiced so we have her on a bilibed. They expected her to be after all the bruising. It is mostly cleared up now but of course she's yellow. She's nursing very well and I'm so delighted to have our little princess home!!


----------



## JJsmom

Brittany, I just realized with the time difference we were pushing at the same time and Emily and Vivian are only 4 mins apart!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats JJ's mom! Sounds like you had an intense labor, but glad everything turned out OK and you now have your baby girl. :)

I too had my baby girl! I had itching on my hands and feet at 38 weeks and was concerned it could be cholestasis so I went in for blood work. That same day, I went in for fetal monitoring and got my blood results back and my liver enzymes, etc, were high and my blood pressure was high. The midwife came in and told me I had pre-eclampsia and had to be induced that day!!

I was shocked. I had been feeling OK for the most part, just tired. And before that my blood pressure was always fine. So I raced home to get my stuff and went to the hospital. Got put on magnesium which made my muscles relax but once they started the pitocen my contractions started quickly and were so close together. I was in agony, so they gave me morphine. Then finally at 5 cm they gave me the epidural and I pretty much fell asleep. Next thing I knew, I was awake and already 10 cm dilated! I pushed for 4 hours though because the magnesium made me weak. Finally Anya Louise was born at 5 lbs 13 oz! She's a small thing but she is doing fine now. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your little girl!! Pre-e is a pain!! I had it with DS2 and the magnesium sucks! That is definitely a long time to push, so glad you were able to finally push her out rather than having a c-section. Glad your baby girl is doing well and I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations everyone! 

I had my little Gracie at 36+5 on 8th August! I was booked in for a planned c section at 39 weeks but they decided to bring it forward as Gracie was having reduced movements and my blood pressure was creeping higher and higher! She was 6lbs 3oz and absolutely perfect. I can't believe she'll be 4 weeks old on Friday! X


----------

